# Rock me Amadeus!



## bellbottom

Ooooh ! Rock me amadeus (4)
ppppunka Woof ppppunka woof woof (2)
susususuperstar woof(4) susususuperstar
Rock me amadeus (2) amadeus amadeus(4)

Rock me up te ta ta p! (2)
I had my punker(drink) under lips
and the course(meal) to stardt
just like V the verona alag' stradt!
I had should not hav under tongue
talkin with me under you frau'm 
Judas' priest mi kom' rock me amadeus!
I was a superstar, i was popular
I was exhalte' because i had the flair
I am there to coz a rock your door
alegiance priest mi kom' rock me amadeus!

Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus
C'mon rock me amadeus!
Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus

As well zibtan astika swazn ve'
no plastic money in the mend function gign' ne
frau swaz ve'should hav' kom verde bombay comes!
Of what mother frau frau' deep designer punk'
I was a superstar, i was popular
I was exhalte' deeds cannot the stars are unfair 
I am there to coz a rock your door
eyes of the huth mi kom' rock me amadeus!

Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus
ccccC'mon rock me amadeus!
Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus

Oh oh Ah! Ah Ah! (3)
Rock me amadeus!
ni sa dha ni sa
ooooh oooh rock me amadeus!(3) rock rock
vvvvendebar (3)
Baby baby you are due to rock me(3)!
ya ya yaeeeyah!
Baby baby you are due to rock me(3)!
ya ya yaeeeyah!
Baby baby you are due to rock me(3)!
ya ya yaeeeyah!
Baby baby you are due to rock me(3)!
ya ya yaeeeyah!
yeaaaahyi yeaaahy yah

hey hey hey hey....
Oh oh ho! Oh oh ah! Kamika ryfi ayana ahhhhh yaaad tereh teh heh!

Violin maestro:
sah ni dha pa (dha ma)..sa sa sahni dha sa (ma pa), ni ni sa dha ni sa (dha pah)
ni si sa sa ni dhi dha sa, ni si sa ni dh pa ma... pa ma ga (re) ni dhe pa ...pa ma ga re sa....!
ni se sa ni dha, dha ni tha pa ma ga, dha pa ma ga...pa ma ga ni re sa!!!!
Ni dh ta ni sa, ni dhe ta ni za, sa ni dha ni re pa ma ga ni sa ni re pa ma ga ni sa!

Deus sa deus! amadeusa'(3)
oh ho ho amadeus!
Et tu ru ku
Deus sa deus! amadeusa'(3)
oh ho ho amadeus!
thats right
pretty felt style ex'
ra en ta ta 
ra ki en chik
amadeus!


----------



## Op.123

Hmmmm... Right...

Ok then... Well... What a normal post...


----------



## starry

The 1984 film Amadeus shot Mozart up in the consciousness of the general public and this 1985 song was supposedly inspired by that. People still think Salieri murdered Mozart and that Mozart was a silly immature person with a pink wig (like some kind of rebellious glam rock star or New Romantic pop star).


----------



## brianvds

starry said:


> The 1984 film Amadeus shot Mozart up in the consciousness of the general public and this 1985 song was supposedly inspired by that. People still think Salieri murdered Mozart and that Mozart was a silly immature person with a pink wig (like some kind of rebellious glam rock star or New Romantic pop star).


Yup, unfortunately most people mistook the film for an actual biopic, which it wasn't, and wasn't intended to be either. One of the silliest things I ever saw was some or other commentator wondering if perhaps Mozart had Tourette's Syndrome. It would explain the silly giggles, you see...

In 1985 I was young and had much less of a sense of humour than I do now, so when that pop song came out I found it highly offensive and disrespectful. Nowadays I find it easier to shrug off. 

Young people are so damn _serious_ all the time. Youth truly is wasted on the young.


----------



## GreenMamba

brianvds said:


> Yup, unfortunately most people mistook the film for an actual biopic, which it wasn't, and wasn't intended to be either. One of the silliest things I ever saw was some or other commentator wondering if perhaps Mozart had Tourette's Syndrome. It would explain the silly giggles, you see...


It sounds like he mistook it for a documentary


----------



## starry

Maybe the good thing is that all this made Mozart even more appealing to the young, though the music should have been enough with it's fresh melodiousness. But making him out like an identifiable rebellious youth might have made him more exciting to some for whom classical music seemed a rather conservative forbidding environment.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I loved this track when I was young. My brother had the 12 inch. Awesome.
The film is great fun and it made me go out and find full copies of Don Giovanni and the Requiem to enjoy and love for all time.
So it's all good really.

Except for the ingrained bitter hatred that I feel towards Salieri and all his kin from now until eternity.  (joke)


----------



## bellbottom

What i think that johannes holzel' should have been alive to this day then he would had much to offer his beautiful music and voice!

As i read about the play Don Giovanni http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Giovanni . Its a spanish portugal christian dramatica, so the vocals are not clear for me. Old salieri in the movie tells a different story about the play relating it with mozart and his father coming from the grave to curse insult his son! So the movie mozart amadeus seems moreover refurbished just an exponential story teller for hearts like mixed up library books synopsis! Who might know that theme might be the same but mozart and salieri lived a simple aristocratic lifestyle under Byzantine kingdom !!!

Or then salieri must have been a chamberlain!


----------



## bellbottom

*Who's Who?*

As you might had seen Amadeus Mozart movie, i always think that this movie character portrayal seems something else like a coded movie script.
http://ffilms.org//?s=amadeus+mozart

Like what if mozart's mother anna maria mozart was infact queen of spain.(so the characters in this movie are of noble decent)
Then with his aristocracy and lineage he was most favoured in veronabay, vienna and spain.

Mozart's Father leopold mozart doesn't look spanish but maybe austrian noble courtier.

The Byzantine Empire of 800 a.d. was founded by portugal and spain kingdom.

The Byzantine Empire was precided over by austrio-hungary ruler named Emperor Joseph 2, while Archbishop Colloredo of vatican represented the church.

Antonio Salieri then infact seems of portugal but have spainish upbringing(chamberlain- courtier).

Count Orsini Rosenberg might be then of france.

Kappelmeister bonno might be then of germany.

Baron van swieten looks in napoleonic dress might be of belgium.

Katarina Cavalieri might be then of prussian.

Frau weber ( constanza mozart's mother) depiction looks of oldest christians might be spanish!

Constanza mozart then is of spain.

Emmanual Shnikaendar is depicted as german but his body language seems british! Might be indian british from ol' Byzantine Veronabay times!

And lastly Herr Mozart himself his dad from austria and mother queen of spain, then perhaps he was considered austrian spaniard!

So if herr mozart did some musical operas at Bombay Opera house in 800 a.d.? ( any history records)


screenshot app

I first thought it must have been a royal post office! The bombay opera house might had been razed in 14th century turnover!


----------



## Bix

:lol: ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## bellbottom

This scene i like the most of the movie... when salieri is in conversation with katarina!






Then there is lorl of czechoslovakia!






So then who is remaining in this movie, yess father vogler of poland!


----------



## bellbottom

Kappelmeister bonno's dress seems like of luxembourgh!!!


----------



## bellbottom




----------



## Kieran

WTF is all this Byzantine stuff about? Seriously. Have martians landed, or something? Bombay? _Where? _Wolfie? In the 8th century? Is this like that comic book, _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_, or something? Because it's getting odd and odder...


----------



## bellbottom

In the renaissance age of 1700 just after industrial revolution across globe saw the emergence of men's suits clothing and modern day women gowns! Even koreans and hong kong were wearing business suits in 1600s. The dresses portrayed in amadeus movie are monarch dresses whose remnants might had been seen in late 1690s but their origins must be dated back to 800 a.d. embroidery and laced! In the oldest black and white photographs of 1800 europe mostly civilians were all wearing woollen coats and suits. Only communities of bavaria and romania were the last ones wearing village dresses! 
In modern day funny that people have stopped wearing even suits! Nowdays people wear comic half pants and inners shirt as fashion statement!

Also as i read more about Mozart i find many names pertaining similar to Bombay Veronabay like churni road, grant road, tardeo...etc these names are not of recent history of 1700 times but of very old times of 800 a.d.
I was watching a indian program on tv where they showcased a remnants vintage house nearby bombay dated of 1200 a.d. and written in the name of englishman 'lector'.
Byzantine kingdom arrived englishmen, german, spanish and prussian slavs in 500 a.d. laid the first bricks the founding stones!


----------



## Bix

bellbottom said:


> In the renaissance age of 1700 just after industrial revolution


Do you mean just before, the industrial revolution started approximately 1760. The last things invited in the Byzantine empire were the pointed arch bridge in about 550ad and the Greek fire flamethrower about 1300 ad


----------



## bellbottom

Renaissance means any developing stages for any progressive communities of a time period. Industrial revolution finalized in 1760. In 800 a.d. Byzantine times as also in the amadeus movie its depicted as latter renaissance stages of middle ages till 1300 a.d. Then progressive industrial revolution developments in various fields till 1700!


----------



## Kieran

Bellbottom, did you study history in the same school as Dan Brown?


----------



## Bix

bellbottom said:


> Renaissance means any developing stages for any progressive communities of a time period. Industrial revolution finalized in 1760. In 800 a.d. Byzantine times as also in the amadeus movie its depicted as latter renaissance stages of middle ages till 1300 a.d. Then progressive industrial revolution developments in various fields till 1700!


I agree with you on your definition of renaissance. But:

The industrial revolution 'finalized' around 1830 give or take ten years. The renaissance period starting in Italy in 1300 approx up till 1600 approx was the change from the Middle Ages into a new age.

The Byzantine 800ad renaissance was to do with the capitulary and specifically the charter of modern thought.

I am trying to see the comparisons you are drawing but cannot.

Have you thought about blogging these thoughts - you can blog on Talk Classical


----------



## bellbottom

As you can see in the movie itself the scenario in most of the scenes is of 800 a.d. old times before the use of steam and engineering devices. There was metallurgy but only at its core, not even electricity wires! The metals were used to built artistic bends, metal cover over carriage wheels, swords pikes armour and lamp posts. If one goes into that part world there most people would be of sweat odour, partial darkness and mainly wooden smell as everything was of wood!
So i cannot say it was medieval times when times were much backward than portrayed in amadeus film!
I cannot believe that in just a hundred years mozart came, byzantine heritage structures were built, music was written, huge machinery built inventions... in just less than fifty years! There ought to have been considerable time for changes to happen! 
There are ruins in Bombay veronabay of industrial mills at various places perhaps dated of 1400-1600 a.d.!!!

Have you thought about sound accoustic propagation in 800 a.d.!!!
Do you know that sound waves propagated if reflected then gives an echo effect which distorts the sound. At that time there was no amplifier, nor accoustic wires neither speakers for instruments! So the auditorium is kept in such a way interiors, the curtains so as to transmit the sound waves such as not to produce the echo effect! How come the opera singers could sing in 800 a.d. times such louder that everyone could hear properly!!!?
If you notice at many stage scenes in amadeus movie there are structures in the shape of sea-shells kept at the edges! Perhaps they were of old times accoustic propagation methods...maybe they reflected the sound waves back! Or perhaps they lead to wooden chambers vents in the walls which surrounded the sound waves in the auditorium acting like speakers! LOL

The trademark of Byzantine times were to hit the pike on the ground thrice to attend the emperor by their soldiers! These were wearing red coat and their height must have been very high! These soldiers were last seen in the turnover of 16th century. Which were then replaced by British East India company soldiers who wore similar color but their dress was not alike!

Now many of you on this specific forum might not be hailing from other non-byzantine countries. Many of you might be slav prussians, englishmen, germans, spanish! You yourself might be familiar with byzantine empire or it might be that the young generations to come have altered their brains considerably so as not to remember anything! There might be many paintings, heritages, music archives, banned history books in your localised countries clearly stating about veronabay byzantine times 800 a.d. But you would give it a blind or maybe your forefathers might had even denied its existence!
You might be believing in the matters at hand more often like reading Mozart music lines!




























Byzantium Queen Victoria palace!


----------



## bellbottom

Knights Chamberlain!










When i was nearing these to take the pictures i was hearing voices in unknown languages of men and women saying something to me! What if in other time the byzantine era time people souls are still trapped inside them and want to communicate to our time?










"Or should i think there is a vast sand dessert somewhere in time constraint in our universe where there are so many heritage structures of past civilizations half submerged in the sand. The sculptor who creates them just brings them back from that world to ours! Like the image was already there i just created it!"


----------



## bellbottom

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

There is even a palace structure in city of baroda which has a museum of several middle ages paintings! I thought that these painting might had been bought from some european kings perhaps. But now it seems that these paintings were infact of resident lineage european families which used to dwell in baroda city!(there is nice garden there) So perhaps muslim dynasties were there before them, but were where then indian kings! Or they never existed as in history books! And indians were subordinate to byzantium empire! Or is the reality is that when byzantine kingdom was there for some time period there were no indians in india?


----------



## bellbottom

Some months back i had seen this visual in my dream!


picture uploading


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> Emmanual Shnikaendar is depicted as german but his body language seems british! Might be indian british from ol' Byzantine


Possibly because he was portrayed by an English actor.

Forget the architecture in the movie. It was nearly all filmed in Czechoslovakia because the Koruna is worthless.
Forget the Mumbai Opera House. It's 20th Century but made to look Baroque so it's Imperial Overlords could reminisce about home.

The clues you seek can be found at Mumbai's Rajabai Clock Tower. Consider this. When it was built, it used to chime a Handel symphony [fact]. Which composer rewrote one of Handel's famous works? Mozart.
I'm sure you have already worked out the rest you need to know. If you can get to the clock tower at the precise time of Mozart's death. 1am Dec 5th - that sketch you have drawn will make a lot more sense.
I'd like to say more but I'm sure you'll understand why I mustn't.
Good Luck.

P.S.
If you should succeed, the password is _Eine kleine mescaline._


----------



## bellbottom

Emanuel schikaneder, herr mozart's distant brother must had been a very tall fat burlesque white germanic person wearing a shawl unlike the portrayal as in amadeus movie! I checked into my mind memories that if i had herr mozart memories, then surely emanuel schikaneder must have been closest as constanze weber, leopold and salieri. So i saw emanuel schikaneder sometimes used to visit the herr mozart house. He was fairly tall and had some difficulty in speaking. When he left it was midnight, i saw outside and it was spooky darkness. The village was lit only by torch fire.

My guess that herr mozart house was exactly somewhere at the outskirts of salzburg austria.

screenshot on pc

There were not many a houses at that time in 800 a.d., but the scenery looked like lighted romanesque gothic architecture like in between a jungle with a river running beside. Perhaps herr mozart in his latter half of his life had chosen to remain away from people and the city. So emanuel schikaneder used to visit him way across the city to invite him to his theatre of the world with his small family.

What i think looking at amadeus movie is that all the main characters of the movie right from antonio salieri, constanze weber, catarina cavalieri, emperor joseph 2, count orsini rosenberg, kappelmeister bono, frau weber, emanuel schikaneder, baron van sweiten...all seem of the same genetics characteristics like coming from the same family.

Whereas in europe even country to country races seem different. Like germany, poland and france are neighbouring countries with many races in itself. They should have looked the same but are different!!!

Another thing to note that the dress they wear men wearing long knee length socks is a dress style pertaining to the 800 a.d. byzantine era. I study that since this race went into another time dimension and never returned. The then coming generations karmic seem somewhat other races. Like now i imagine any european foreigner male wearing the long knee length socks they never suit anyone! Not even me!

I had seen many a times rajabhai tower clock in veronabay bombay. What was the name of it in 1300 a.d.? Mostly all the buildings structures nearby of it seem very old dilapidated like ransacked. Some seem like razed. Some buildings i went inside and saw wooden steps like as in old english movies, dusty and smelly. From far it looks like Byzantine main building palace.


imgurl

Then there is another structure i like the most in my dreams perhaps! When going towards the colaba, there is a theatre named eros. Just beside it, is infact a castle. But when i had went there a year back i had seen a shamiana like fairy tale castle but then it was not there! Then some months back i went there i had seen vintage grey brick castle with corner towers at the very place but it was not there! So perhaps my eyes see some hallucinations like mind's creations! (or is this world magical?)

Just the other day i went near the byzantine queen victoria palace and walked far to the other side of it. I imagined the odd rainy serene day when this palace stood in its glory days in 1300 a.d. Upon nearing it seems very huge structure. But if i study the windows architecture, it seems like the gothic byzantine palace looks very small. Like the king, queen, prince, princess, knights and soldiers were short height white race!

For an instance lets suppose i am singing in place of johannes holzel with the same musicians like as in this song video...




...then suddenly what if electric jolts started to come from nowhere! And they just zapped the falco musicians they just vanished in seconds. So where in which time world did the electric currents took them?


----------



## bellbottom

Just when i was strolling at the byzantine victoria palace at Veronabay bombay, my feets stopped looking at a woman tourist. Normally i never stare at any white foreigner tourist. But this white woman was taking pictures of the byzantine palace. She was wearing skimpy clothes, had white spots on her face, had a very big nose and her hairs were golden long showing that she had aged somewhat! I said in my mind what an incredible looks. Normally not all foreigner tourists are good looking but she looked fine. Beside her was a very old foreigner man with a cool nose and upright posture. His hairs had greyed and withered away! He too was taking pictures. Just then i saw from the other side of the road another older man like spanish looking came towards them. So then i decided to move away so as i had to go to some other place by bus. I still was thinking who could that good looking white woman could be!!? And i recalled that i had seen that spanish old man somewhere on tv. Then after half an hour had passed and still i was thinking my grey cells. And yes i had seen that man at some wimbledon tennis match! So the next day i checked on the internet that the beautifull white woman was none another than tennis superstar champion Steffi Graf, now 42 year old. And beside her was her old father just as the pictures in the internet. Also the spanish old man with them was seen sitting in the audience in many of steffi graf matches of 93, 94, 95...seasons!!! Her height was 6feet and her dad was 6feet 2inch.


screen capture

I wanted to have her autograph but so many people on the streets no one was even looking at them i mean if even some indian office goers or collegiates had shown some significance that they are infact celebrity. So i might had recognized her. And as she was wearing a black goggle i couldn't see her eyes. Whereas she turned around twice and looked at me! And i thought she was an ordinary person!


screen capture freeware


screenshot capture

I was not a fan of steffi graf but as i used to watch her matches in 93', 94'...she seems to have been a heart throb once but i didn't noticed it. She was very serious during her career and smiled just when she won. When i saw steffi graf in real she seemed had not applied make-up. So i would like to dedicate this song just for her cause i like her!





I thought she and her dad are german so she might had read about me and had interests in byzantine...! Like a comedy movie.

So i think what about other foreign white celebrities hollywood actresses and former women tennis stars!! Do they too visit veronabay bombay as tourists? As no indian fans recognises them! Like i just blindly walked way past them and i didn't even knew!!!


----------



## Couac Addict

Hmm...you are aware that the _Byzantine Queen Victoria Palace _(as you refer to it) is the local railway station in Mumbai.
I'd have thought that the trains would be a dead giveaway.

It was never a palace. It was built in the late 19th century and named _Victoria Terminus_ to celebrate the British monarch's golden jubilee. All of this occurred about 700 years after the fall of the Byzantine empire which at it's height in the 6th century, never really stretched beyond the Mediterranean.

One of your posts raised the question about what was there before it was a railway station. My guess would be _jungle._

...just a few fun facts to think about.


----------



## bellbottom

But why would they create such a big palace just to make it a railway station in the modern times.

Byzantine empire was perhaps the earliest known empires of pertaining to rome, italy. As you say that they peaked their dominance in years 600 a.d., in that time then civilizations were of medieval christian times wearing pre-historic dresses and gowns! It could be a possibility that in certain time changes some civilizations made rapid changes in industrial and modernist developments of their times! So the Byzantine Queen Victoria Palace of veronabay could had been made earlier than 1300 a.d., might be in 900 a.d. ....when there were no roads and perhaps there was mostly jungles away from the seas(as other structures around it comparingly look reconstructed)! So for two hundred years it had its glory days from 900 a.d. to 1100 a.d. Then after as Byzantine empire collapsed since 1300 a.d. then after structures like this were mostly vacated, in ruins, dilapidated, dark....! So in industrial age from 1500 a.d. onwards someone (british east india company)might had seen it and thought about renovating it so as to preserve it! Made it a railway route perhaps in 1800 a.d. by laying tracks for steam engines!

Some monarchies in europe might have in possession the old paintings of the interiors of this queen victoria palace!

The palaces in britain are not like this palaces. As they seem somewhat modern architecture! Here byzantine palaces seem unusual from far it seems like minaret but looking closer its infact christian gothic!!! It reminds me of funny slow london films an analogy like tonga horses passing by, then the clock bells, raining, old style dressed white men and women speaking british accent in 15th century!

So i am confused that why would Byzantine empire built a mock queen victorian palace and other architectures in veronabay just for amusement! They must have fought small battles somewhere in time around 600 a.d.! So who might had built the forts, laid the stones? As some forts are mighty big ones over the mountains! In indian history there is only french and portugal who brought infantry to test the forts! And the first battle said to have fought by clive rice, battle of plassey in 1590s(or were the last byzantine armies retreating from india?)! Even the cannons are inscribed in urdu! But i think the byzantine army must have fought some battles to gain the effort and establishment in 600 a.d.???


free screenshot tool


----------



## bellbottom

I tried my memory banks but i didn't find that i remember the Byzantine Queen Victoria Palace of veronabay and neither the Knights' Chamberlain in opposite side of it! Like as if i have never been to its place in my past lives i could recall! Perhaps when times changes and centuries went by many things scenarios changes! So one cannot recall if things were the same or if i had visited it earlier! I only recall that i once had visited a similar palace which now is called the 'chaparral prince of wales museum' perhaps in year 1670s when there was peacefull times. The scenery was green with many plantations, trees across the beautifull palace of wales and birds chirpy sounds! Then on one day it said to have a visit from some dignitary! And to my surprise it was prince charles duplicate who visited on a serene day! He looked at all the rooms of the palace as it was empty! There were not even east india company guards! Only some indians! Funny that this prince of wales museum was supposed to be behind the 'knights' chamberlain building' somewhere now is seen so called 'xavier's college and cama hospital'(new creations of 1850s)!!! But in modern day i find the prince of wales palace museum is now located at left side of colaba veronabay! Does that mean the original was demolished and a duplicate replica was built to commemorate it?? So is prince charles too is reincarnated in modern day?

Then i remember also a very famous battle scene perhaps its the battle of buxor! The above portraits remind me of a cruel battle which was fought between Last known Byzantine army versus the nawab of bengal armies. The stage ground was set agreed upon by both sides. So the indians armies then comprising of many lethargy soldiers were seen gathering and setting up their cannons! They said the byzantine armies peculiarity was that they did formations someplace nearby! As the indian armies had to wait for the byzantine in trenches perhaps! When night fell, a peculiar sound was heard like a continuous chime coming from the cavalry tongas and carts wheels(like clanging of chains). Also the fast running horse cavalry hooves' sound unlike any other was also heard from far! So the byzantine armies fought their battles in the dark! After some hours all war chants were heard from both sides and exchanges being made! Then the byzantine armies first sustained indian rifles and small cannons. And then when things were not going in their sides they brought their very huge cannons! Then when the byzantine left the battle and many indians soldiers were seen in extreme casualties! And the atmosphere was all dark and smoke! Perhaps there were casulties in byzantine army too! I neared one of the huge cannons of byzantine army and it was much bigger in size! Its exploding sound was enormous! I was amazed to see how could indian army soldiers could survive barrage of byzantine artillery!!! After this battle the indian army was defeated badly and byzantine army under hector munro (a anti-indian)were never to be found again! They just vanished in thin air!
You might say that i am faking writing all this mind's created! But it might be true!


----------



## Couac Addict

You may want to stop relying on your so-called memory banks and pick up a history book instead. It's quite well documented that it was designed by an English architect in 1878 - it took nearly 10 years to build.
Had it already been built in the 5th century or whenever...I think someone would've noticed it as it was the largest building in Bombay in 1888.

As for why would the English build a train station that looks like a palace. Simple. That's what English train stations look like.
Behold! St. Pancras Station in London. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:St_Pancras_Railway_Station_2012-06-23.jpg

It's no secret that he Rajabai clock tower is based on the clock tower in London.
The British in India wanted buildings that reminded them of home.


----------



## bellbottom

Couac Addict said:


> You may want to stop relying on your so-called memory banks and pick up a history book instead. It's quite well documented that it was designed by an English architect in 1878 - it took nearly 10 years to build.
> Had it already been built in the 5th century or whenever...I think someone would've noticed it as it was the largest building in Bombay in 1888.
> 
> As for why would the English build a train station that looks like a palace. Simple. That's what English train stations look like.
> Behold! St. Pancras Station in London.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:St_Pancras_Railway_Station_2012-06-23.jpg
> 
> It's no secret that he Rajabai clock tower is based on the clock tower in London.
> The British in India wanted buildings that reminded them of home.


So your saying makes me to think that indian architectures working under presiding east india company viceroys built the modern veronabay in 1800 a.d. reconstructing all the duplicate structures of the once known gothic buildings known of byzantine 1200 a.d.(with finishing touches to seem like british as in london)!!! While bombay in 1200 a.d. had the same byzantine structures but built at other locations by byzantine white foreigner workmen in original gothic style.

But the funny thing is that how come indian low grade construction workers with a minimal of understanding of 1800 a.d. working under indian supervisers of east india company could create the replica of the byzantine structures of veronabay!!! The same people then fought for their so called 'freedon struggle' in 1890s!!! I could understand that indian construction workers artisans could recreate muslim world structures somehow as they lived side by side for many ages! But when did poor indians had thorough knowledge of byzantine world that too of gothic times and how the structures looked like in 1200 a.d. ? From where did they get the picture from what how did the actual structures looked like?
As in 1800 a.d. there were not even east india army white foreigners contingent in india. The indians under last mughal king themselves used to dress as east india company soldiers!!!
Since centuries indians are infact anti-english! When i was away from bombay, i used to think that there is a big cosmopolitan city. And i used to think that indians teenagers speak many foreign accents english and even sing rap songs! When i came here and spend so many years i feel that here the atmosphere is not at all english. Only some non-white christians speak weird funny english! And the towns other than veronabay there is no english at all!


----------



## bellbottom

What if the byzantine empire were in veronabay india since 90 a.d., then india was a dense jungle tropical and only inhabitation was possible along the shores! Then was the age of medieval white foreigners barbaric race which might had come to india as teutonic knights and titular knights.

image ru

http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Teutonic_Knights
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knight_of_the_Holy_Sepulchre

So the huge forts are like byzantine castle age in india!!! These forts are very very old perhaps of 200 a.d. times.


open source screen capture


screengrab
Viceroy of india, Lord Curzon and lady curzon are the perfect example of byzantine teutonic knight, king and queen of india! ( lord curzon seems like roman descendant)
I didn't knew as no pictures and history books in india contains this knowledge. Today i came to know through internet!
What if just as in my dreams there was duplicate of prince charles who in 1670 a.d. had made a visit to old prince of wales palace bombay, if then lord curzon and lady curzon too were infact the rightfull owners/successors of byzantine queen victoria palace veronabay bombay say in year 1100 a.d.!!! And this portrait is like a old photograph like a time portal! So then in modern world in 1890s again lord curzon was appointed as viceroy of india!!!


----------



## bellbottom

Funny that Prince of Wales Palace Museum in bombay doesn't contain any prehistoric medieval artefacts belonging to byzantine india!!???


image upload no size limit


screenshot program

What if in modern day someone excavates underneath hidden passages in some oldest fort in maharashtra india, and found a big old sword, which doesn't belong to neither any indian kings nor muslim kings...then who does it belonged to?


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> Funny that Prince of Wales Palace Museum in bombay doesn't contain any prehistoric medieval artefacts belonging to byzantine india!!???


I know, it's weird. It's like it never existed.



bellbottom said:


> What if in modern day someone excavates underneath hidden passages in some oldest fort in maharashtra india, and found a big old sword, which doesn't belong to neither any indian kings nor muslim kings...then who does it belonged to?


What if they find the mummified remains of an Egyptian pharaoh? ...or the blueprints for Stonehenge.
More evidence. Less peyote.


----------



## bellbottom

Couac Addict said:


> What if they find the mummified remains of an Egyptian pharaoh? ...or the blueprints for Stonehenge.


Might be, but there is no trace of any egyptian nor britishers civilizations existence! Perhaps they were subordinated to byzantine empire. I recalled in my mind memories that the first european man to set foot on bombay shores in 90 a.d. was white foreigner tall fat black dressed teutonic knight! He had a belt across his chest from shoulder to waist and had a weird colored cloak! He came from a weird gothic ship like fairy tales! He seemed like from portugal but his face seemed north europeanic! The locals indians mostly marathis termed him as powerful teutonic knight!
He first stood on a high rock just beside the bombay shore when it was mostly dense jungle everywhere!
For many months the locals indians never neared him! He then established the first byzantine colony. Many say when he left perhaps he took the legacy with him like a immortal ghost!
But i don't know his name as who had founded india first?

Comparing to this 90a.d. time, the 900a.d. herr mozart and antonio salieri times byzantine is little bit modernised and educated world! When there were good pianos, good artistic furniture, good ships...etc!


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> I recalled in my mind memories that the first european man to set foot on bombay shores in 90 a.d.


How do you know the year? Was he hanging up a wall calendar?



bellbottom said:


> The locals indians mostly marathis termed him as powerful teutonic knight!


It's interesting that the locals would immediately recognise a 12th century Christian Order depite it being 90A.D. It's great that your knight managed to sail around the Cape of Good Hope about 14 centuries before anyone else.



bellbottom said:


> Comparing to this 90a.d. time, the 900a.d. herr mozart and antonio salieri times byzantine is little bit modernised and educated world! When there were good pianos, good artistic furniture, good ships...etc!


Was Mozart in a DeLorean? Why is he in 900AD?
Byzantine comes from the word Byzantium which is the old name for Istanbul. Do you realise that the Byzantine empire looked like this in 900AD.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ByzantineEmpire867AD4lightpurple.PNG

Keen observers will notice that the map includes neither Bombay or Vienna.


----------



## bellbottom

Couac Addict said:


> Byzantine comes from the word Byzantium which is the old name for Istanbul. Do you realise that the Byzantine empire looked like this in 900AD.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ByzantineEmpire867AD4lightpurple.PNG
> 
> Keen observers will notice that the map includes neither Bombay or Vienna.


Historians are mostly aren't sure themselves and mostly have/rely upon innacurate or manipulatedly written archives!

I don't know if islamics lived near vienna but they do accepted Bombay as the Byzantine ruling power! So many muslims old houses are seen adjoining Byzantine structures!

Herr Mozart should be of times 900a.d. only, as then the world was in post medieval renaissance stage which was neither modern nor backward! Just as depicted in Amadeus movie! But in amadeus movie there is no mention of any islamics, they are depicted just as nomadics gypsies like dancers. So the word 'Byzantine' in general means Roman world!

Then perhaps in the coming years islamics were subordinated to byzantine roman empire and byzantine accepted islamics.

I think the teutonic knight of my dreams sailed from cape of gibraltar, then to suez canal and then to Bombay in 90 a.d.!

The folk tale knight is like an urban legend, might say he may be alike Don Giovanni's Leopold / Commendatore. As many locals marathis would still believe in his existence! Some said the teutonic knight set foot in bombay in 100a.d., but real year i reckon is 90a.d.!!! As my memories say that the teutonic knight still stands on the same rock at night with white smoke like cult occult christian gothic! And he wishes to see me! So when i neared him i feel like i was just the height at his waist just as seen in don giovanni's dramatics! When i touched his hand, magically my hands and legs skin had turned extremely white glowing in the dark, as if i was a white skin foreigner!!!


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> I think the teutonic knight of my dreams sailed from cape of gibraltar, then to suez canal and then to Bombay in 90 a.d.!


Do the French know about this?

Someone please assure me that I'm not the only one reading this.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Mozart was always ahead of his time ... surely everyone knows that ;-)


----------



## bellbottom

I then in my mind memories had went to england and there i questioned how come george curzon was given the title of lord curzon of yester years. Just because the modern man of 1880s had face similarity with a person of 1100 a.d.?? But then i came to know that in england they believed in supernatural reincarnation heirarchy. So much so that even the shape of the hands and legs were same reincarnated identities. And cloning was perhaps a debase concept. 
So lord curzon i feel was still there somewhere and could again re-enter into the modern world. But then he had attachment to india!


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> I then in my mind memories had went to england and


My mind memories went to England and all I got was this lousy t-shirt.


----------



## bellbottom

screen shot pc






I am not lying and i am not making this up, i really had a unbelievable dream in which i was sitting in a vintage horse buggy. As i am attracted to rock me amadeus song, i don't know why this dream came to me. There were two horses taking the buggy and me like a cindrella fairy tale. I can't remember what dress i had worn. But suddenly the horses became vanished like a transparent ghostly. And it was as if the buggy was moving all by itself. The atmosphere was just like as this picture, serene greenery and till eyes could see there was nothing.


screenshot

Then the buggy also vanished and it stopped. I stepped down the steps as if walking down from clouds. It was such a fascinating moment for me i couldn't believe myself that i was walking in air. Then suddenly i looked forward and walked. It then by magic appeared a huge white coloured castle covered with huge wall at its sides. From the entrance i saw came small white children of age 12 to 14 i guess. They too appeared from nowhere. First i thought they were indian but just then i woke up and i think they were infact Britishers. I don't know why i guessed it cause i saw their skin color was similar to the present day british monarchy.

This magic illusions i had seen in reality several times in bombay byzantine. So were british monarchy really were last reigns of byzantine empire?

What if the average height of british monarchy is very small like they appear as children from far only about 5feet 2inches? And skin color is like queen elizabeth 2.


how do i print screen


----------



## bellbottom

photo storage

What if this magical dream would come true for me?


free screen capture

White castle i had seen in my fairy tale dream.

-Rock Me Amadeus


----------



## Kieran

Eh? You want to...with the queen?!


----------



## bellbottom

I just checked in yahoo search - herr mozart in england , and i received poor result. Showing he never went to england even in 1780s when the world was infact at past industrial revolution stage, modernists. 
So did herr mozart had went to england and bombay in 800 a.d.???


----------



## Kieran

He went to Bombay in 800ad and London in 1764...


----------



## bellbottom

http://www.mozartforum.com/biography.htm

Yes but its written when he was very young seven year old when his father leopold took herr mozart for just giving a small performance to the then britain royal family. Herr Mozart was not even famous.
And in later years of his life his friend joseph hadyn had went to london.


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> I am not lying and i am not making this up, i really had a unbelievable dream in which i was sitting in a vintage horse buggy.


I'm not disputing that. I don't think anyone is as it's the only part that sounds sane. What I'm wondering is how you make the leap from "dreaming about riding in a buggy" to "British Byzantine Empire?" 
Just because I'm dreaming about Claudia Schiffer doesn't mean that I was David Copperfield in a previous life.


----------



## bellbottom

Well i don't know whats written in my fate.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

brianvds said:


> Yup, unfortunately most people mistook the film for an actual biopic, which it wasn't, and wasn't intended to be either.


Gosh, a movie which does not depict an historical subject accurately. Who would have thought it?


----------



## bellbottom

Gothic subject lovers.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

starry said:


> The 1984 film Amadeus shot Mozart up in the consciousness of the general public and this 1985 song was supposedly inspired by that. People still think Salieri murdered Mozart and that Mozart was a silly immature person with a pink wig (like some kind of rebellious glam rock star or New Romantic pop star).


"The one who doesn't want me can kiss my ***." was an actual Mozart quote according to "The Secret Lives of Great Composers" By Elizabeth Lunday and also stated he swore a lot in his letters so the film's portrayal of Mozart being silly was sort of accurate.


----------



## bellbottom

I again visited byzantine bombay. I had been to mumbai general post office and looked at the ruins of the palace which is built just adjoining the Victoria palace. This palace which is now the main post office seems to me that it was once the residence of parsi king and queen who once used to rule bombay at some phase of time period in history. But indian historians deny it.

screencapture


free uploader

Might be that indian historian also have video footage or perhaps paintings of how britisher byzantine looked in 1810 a.d.





As in amadeus movie its shown that herr mozart used to walk through byzantine village. So as the movie suggests that herr mozart looked very vibrant colorfully dressed bright personality with golden hairs. Standing apart from the crowd. So i think that herr mozart was a lustfull personality other than his musical geniuses. I too walked away from the byzantine victoria palace and reached old crawford market place. So in my imaginations i find it bemusing as if were englishmen byzantine used to reside here once in 1100 a.d.??!! And then they vanished. Then istanbul byzantine people came to reside.


free photo hosting


----------



## bellbottom

free screen capture


image upload


print screen windows xp

I was once strolling in crawford market place and it was afternoon. As i think i am the heirarchy of herr mozart lineage. I turned around and like magic i sensed that my hairs had changed texture from black to golden white brown. And skin too changed from brown wheatish to white.
As if the air the spirits of old byzantine is still there.


----------



## KenOC

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> "The one who doesn't want me can kiss my ***." was an actual Mozart quote according to "The Secret Lives of Great Composers" By Elizabeth Lunday and also stated he swore a lot in his letters so the film's portrayal of Mozart being silly was sort of accurate.


Mozart's canon "Leck mich im Arsch" K. 231 is included in complete editions. Passages in his letters are far worse and can't even be quoted here. But see:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_and_scatology


----------



## bellbottom

"like a ill mannered fu*k", he quoted when seeing a mammoth somewhere!!! Might be a drivel.


----------



## bellbottom

I have another memory of bombay before independence. It was not much aristocratic. It was year 1600 a.d. perhaps. And bombay seemed neat and clean. There were many walls, nice streets in bombay but very less population. Then in those days the indians used to apply white paint on the walls to make seem neat. It was bright sunlight and a glistening atmosphere. A vintage train used to come filled with indians. Their typical dress was white dhoti, pyjama, white full shirt and black coat. They then went into mills in parel. These mills were supervised by byzantine white superitendants. The indians were mostly marathis working for small wages. Some sardarjis sikhs also used to come as labourers. When the indians never used to get the wages, they used to come on streets for protests. Then a vintage car used to arrive. From it a golden haired gelled vintage hairstyle officer in black military dress used to move out of the car. He used to speak in weird language not english but still the indians used to understand it and bowed before him. But still when the protests continued...from a street corner indian byzantine sepoys used to be seen. Then their mayor a white man in white coat and white pant. He used to wear a byzantine bobby like cap. They had a small artillery like a modern day version and even gas weapons!!! They used to fire shells at the protestors. The then bombay was very quiet and clean. The mills were perhaps of textiles. Perhaps the then indians got independence and now the bombay seems completely changed!!! Earlier it was like living in Hell. The indians back then were called 'Junta'.

Suppose there were videos and paintings of old bombay. And the indians destroyed it in 1889, then were the germans and russians .... annihilation of poland jews in world war was a re-enactment of the indians working as labourers like coming in trains and concentration camps as working in mills?


----------



## bellbottom

I am always confused as to what was the race profile of herr mozart? His parents were from austria. He was not of britain and doesn't seem of german reddish skin color. More likely of czechoslovakian or russian perhaps? When i see people of russian descent they seem to more close resembling to herr mozart depicted people in amadeus movie. Their nose, forehead, eyes, chin. So are russians well verse in speaking germanic languages gothic? are well verse in byzantium english music? have a flavor for creating theatre auf der wierden??? Originally byzantium were from slav dynasty?

I had been to russia in my dreams and even enquired many people about mozart music. But they deny it, but they say its interesting to listen for their masses.

History as represented from the passages of time or written by historians is self describing knowledge in itself. But as of the time constraints the world is just moving forward in time as if in standstill. What if the history of Bombay is also like a standstill through time, the world is the same through centuries. Then if i move along the time constraints is there a possibility that i could access secret passages of time travel? Like i dreamt that i opened a passage at night in bandra and went to the other side were there was sunlight? And the time was something else like i had gone back centuries back and there was a very very towering gothic church made up of wood.


----------



## bellbottom

Might be that in those times in 800 a.d. byzantine era, the monarchy and its people had permissible usage of profane language in their day to day life style. Even though showing courtesy towards the king/queen and its courtiers was there, but profane language might had been entertained. While others kept quiet the villagers just as depicted in amadeus movie.
I again checked my mind memories about when i had reached there, for many days my mind was really boggling. As i wasn't able to understand a single word. Like they the byzantine 800 a.d. never used to speak english. Some old world language perhaps.


----------



## bellbottom

I was watching today a movie named 'inglorious b**te*ds'. This movie is based on german nazi reich when they were ruling power in europe in 1910. There in that movie there is a scene where a high ranking german officer herr kommissar in black military suit is sitting in a bar with other nazi officers wearing grey military suits.
So when in the scene the argument is going on, the herr kommissar i feel he speaks in aryanic language like marathi spoken in bombay. 
What i feel is then the song 'rock me amadeus' lyrics are written in as if in profane language but if one applies brains to it...

I had my punker(drink) under lips
and the course(meal) to stardt
just like V the verona alag' stradt!
I had should not hav under tongue
talkin with me under you frau'm 
Judas' priest mi kom' rock me amadeus!
I was a superstar, i was popular
I was exhalte' because i had the flair
I am there to coz a rock your door
alegiance priest mi kom' rock me amadeus!

Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus
C'mon rock me amadeus!
Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus

As well zibtan astika swazn ve'
no plastic money in the mend function gign' ne
frau swaz ve'should hav' kom verde bombay comes!
Of what mother frau frau' deep designer punk'
I was a superstar, i was popular
I was exhalte' deeds cannot the stars are unfair 
I am there to coz a rock your door
eyes of the huth mi kom' rock me amadeus!

Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus
ccccC'mon rock me amadeus!
Ama deus sama deus! Amadeus!(3)
Ho ho ho amadeus

The real meaning is infact....

*"Falco looks in direction towards the sky
that he sees a bird in the sky
flying towards the stars (that the star would be mine)
i should have always believed
so i say it from within my heart
from judas grief i deplore to knock on the doors of the almighty that lives above.
oh starslight jewels bestow in me all your love.
so i look upon you oh deus.

virtuous is a tongue that is given to me.
precious is that money can't buy.
oh when good thoughts enter my mind.
i got it from my mother."*


----------



## bellbottom

I had a weird dream some days ago. In it i had travelled in time to some old times perhaps to 400 a.d. The place it seemed was like middle east...all white sands dunes and till eyes can reach there were no houses. It was like bedouins scattered population. The dresses were like olden times mainly white clothes wearing arab men mostly and some arab women. Then far i saw some foreigner race appeared from nowhere like magic. They were headed by a byzantine priest of olden times holding a big cross in his hand just as the image in falco concert in the backdrop.


picture upload


screen shot on pc

So i guess this were nomadic foreigner christian races who by magical means came to arab lands just by walking in the dessert. The priest then talks something with me. I understand that the world is already like a nomadic living prehistoric times like bedouins lives. And arab countries are infact all one and the same. Then the priest and his men dissappear into the arab world. Then the second day again a byzantine priest comes by magic means with his men. He then points out towards the skies that there is another world out there which tries to contact us humans. And its the machine world like as described in as fiction in terminator movie. This machine world appears from time to time on earth and makes its presence felt by showing its scientific myths. Thus a sound comes and all arabs village men and women are wary. They all scatter up and the priest looks back. And a huge terminator appears as if from a time portal. Just as in the movie alien when the scientists arrive at the ruins of a unknown spaceship they enter to see a huge caracass of a huge humanoid species. Same way the terminator bike rider too is of massive height all made of metallic just as in terminator movie. Then the terminator dissappears in time portal. Then my dream scene changes in time travel and i am somewhere in modern times in europe. There is a vast area where there is spaceship like office. At one end as if there had been a war and the building had somewhat collapsed. Many survivors were then trying to move out of the ruins. Then i again time travel to the old arab times. And again a third priest arrives with his men. He then as if by magic takes me to a ruins wall structure like of a white temple of old christian world. And shows me some names of eight person magically written on the wall. In the olden times the language used was of like greece. And i read some names like jUXtyna, ptolemy, terotrus....etc. And suddenly horses appeared like magic from nowhere and the names of the men also came from nowhere. They jumped on the horses and went somewhere. I looked at them closely and they had worn the greek leaves crown on their forehead. Also greek dress cloth and were fat. Behind the priest i had seen a small river flowing in the white sands. There seemed that there were indians nomads too in time frame. Then i saw even marathis a sub division race too appearing in time portal in time frame. What if the concept that the nomadic human world had accepted the machine world from other time frame above. And the white race with the priests were european nomads. I then woke up from the dream.
I then yesterday at evening again went to see the victorian palace in bombay. And there is a road which exits towards the palace. And in my mind i looked out of the taxi and i saw a huge marvel palace in the night light. As if its height walls were 1600 feet high like as if in a dream. Then when the taxi went forward and reached the place the victoria palace was infact very short. Like when it would have been in prime it was a splendour as if brought down from heaven to earth. But now when in daylight its in ruins dilapidated.


----------



## bellbottom

upload image online


----------



## bellbottom

I am confused that the Byzantine black coloured buggy is now used in new delhi at some republic day evening commemoration for the president of india. So its looks very funny at the backdrop and doesn't makes sense....!!! Those were meant for byzantine kings and queens....


----------



## Varick

OK, I do believe this thread goes down as the oddest in TC history. Even though I'm fairly new here, I'm rolling the dice on this one. Besides, my dream told me it was the oddest.

V


----------



## Couac Addict

Bellbottom, could you post the link to your youtube channel.


----------



## bellbottom

I was some days back sitting idle, suddenly some scenes memories came to my mind as if psychic visions. I saw that world what we see at present is far more changed different than what it was used to be in the time 1890s. I saw that bombay was once like a yellow hazy colored dream. In the present world the local people who were once ruled by monarchy king queen now have rights to speech, move, do whatever they want, eat chocolates...etc which were once not there. Majority of the local people were living in villages and poverty. In those yester years time 1890s the world was ruled by certain officers of the byzantine who used to undertake and preside over the ruling powers and the state happenings. So in my visions i saw a middle aged arrival of a byzantine officer to the Taj palace hotel bombay. He was like as described alleskya herr kommissar. When he came the the now taj palace was once occupied by muslim mughals. So the head of the muslim gives a adab bow to the byzantine officer. Then the inside palace was like sunlight coming through the windows with old time artefacts kept. Then the byzantine officer goes towards the city to see meet the local indians. There is a vast population of local indian villagers seated on a ground and alleskya herr kommissar gives them a salute....


----------



## bellbottom

Couac Addict said:


> Bellbottom, could you post the link to your youtube channel.


https://www.youtube.com/user/phantom643231


----------



## Morimur

I've just come across this thread and was compelled to look up Tom Hulce. He's 60 years old and looks at least 10 years younger. Sure, he's fat but his face has barely aged.


----------



## bellbottom

you mean i look like tom hulce when he were young...

I was thinking what was the state in european countries, america in 1890s when such byzantine officers existed? Like as in 'amadeus' movie there were i think peacefull times in 890 a.d. So when the byzantine officers came into existence they tried to secure many nations of europe during their reign. Many countries now have modern weapons but they don't look intimidating. The byzantine armies i think when they might had travelled to egypt borders the bedouins then paved way for them. They might have been 'reign of terror' the byzantine armies otherwise why would had many european countries had surrendered and agreed to abide their ruling power. So i don't what could had been in world war 2. As these reigning byzantine officers did havoc and were victorious till 1943. What if the so called jews nowdays don't even exist, their descendants, genetics were completely wiped out in the coming generations. What we now see are just caste jews but not real jews. Also country like poland christians they too were lamented as jews. What if the original poland christians descendants not even exists in modern day, only remaining some minorities survived till date. While some jews caste went to america.
The world war two how did major of european countries cities were burned down to the ground, demolished? I mean how come all the countries affected at the same time? Horrors of war as many races are wiped out their generations not even genetics are left in modern time even after centuries...


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/phantom643231


Brilliant! Instant classics.


----------



## bellbottom

hmmm, thanks.
I know that i am not that expert, but i am confused as to what your senses gather while listening to my amateur music tries. Means when i press continuous keys and a melody it gathers in the air somehow sounds cool. Do you like that? 
Here i searched and found some good cover for mozart symphony k450 by pianist named boris giltburg....
His hands quickness is very cool....and tune comes also to perfection....
Now i am so bored as to now why should i go to music classes for learning beginners piano scales. As i feel if i play fast casio piano tunes i lose my melody....





As i like this tune so much i don't know why...i become mad and it attracts me. I feel it tells me the beauty of this nature world, the flowers, trees, leaves, winds, birds.....
This tune in particular k450 of mozart seems to me like as if of harpsichord scales but then turned into piano version.
I think i need to practice in free time bringing in new scales improvising k450 but my finger aches slow in movements....the output music wave creation should sound like the real thing. I sometimes think that i am lefthanded and i confuse the keys music scales ....and it becomes jumbled up. But then my idea of playing casio piano is of rhythms of combination of left as well as right hand keys.... The thing is then to perfect so much to play the tune k450 without any external aid.
This makes me to understand the other mozart symphonies are so very difficult....
Sometimes i feel to play casio piano on eine kleine nachtmusik symphony no.13


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> I know that i am not that expert, but i am confused as to what your senses gather while listening to my amateur music tries. Means when i press continuous keys and a melody it gathers in the air somehow sounds cool. Do you like that?


Well, it's difficult to say. Perhaps you give the music a certain Byzantine quality to it....possibly the Siege of Constantinople.


----------



## bellbottom

Couac Addict said:


> Well, it's difficult to say. Perhaps you give the music a certain Byzantine quality to it....possibly the Siege of Constantinople.


You mean when i play it sounds like old times roman byzantine music?

As you mentioned Siege of Constantinople, i tried some search and i read some articles...
http://byzantinemilitary.blogspot.in/2011/10/siege-of-constantinople.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall_of_Constantinople

Its somewhat confusing to read, but the pictures presentation suggests that roman byzantine priests as depicted in 'Amadeus' movie lived in the constantinople castle to whom young Mozart used to play harpsichord music with his dad.


















Perhaps the dress is not correctly depicted in the movie, but what i think was a red maroon colored to the ankles gown priest dress like as in gothic times. So this movie dates back to 667 a.d. times then mozart was born around 800 a.d.
What i think as now the world is seen as societies...like europeans, americans, asians, arabs...etc
So back then world was considered as byzantine empire in world map with other nations.
I checked if mozart were living, travelling to turkey or were operas played somewhere there? But no linkage. Though mozart is famous in turkey.










Then in the europe map, there seems considerable distance between vienna austria and istanbul, turkey. So how would had mozart and his musicians travelled so far on horses carriages? Vienna-bratislava-budapest-belgrade-sofia-istanbul.
So is this amadeus movie story is just imaginations or real? that there was salieri and other notable musicians in emperors court. Then the theatre of the world and bombay byzantine is also imaginations i guess...or some magical dream world.


----------



## bellbottom

image upload with preview

I again visited to this old palace which is general post office. And it was night raining, when i came out of the exit i looked up and in the silhouette of this beautifull structure i felt as if this was a old gothic byzantine palace before taken over by the parsis. In the interiors there is a big dome and steps. Perhaps i think many centuries back how the teutonic knight king in royal dress and his queen in big gown must had walked this steps. 
So i guessed who must had lived here in this palace and how glorious it must had looked in its prime. As after so many centuries of pouring rain it has seen. Its still looks as if new to this day. Like some seventh wonder of the world but not given its worth. Though in the coming years it might had seen many changes revamp otherwise it seems just as the falco musical where the buggy comes in 'rock me amadeus'. So as my guesses or it may seem as a joke. But i think in my mind that there used to live a last king in this palace. He was very white, crowned, very fat, weared colorfull dresses, had a big sword by his waist and also used to wear a cape cloth at his back. He had puffy face and used to drink a lot. He was the last surviving of the kingsly lineage whose after there were none. His dad's dad's dad palace was adjoining next to the palace which is the victoria terminus old palace. That king's court comprised of many colorfull dress courtiers. As those were old times so education was poor back then, so most people were dim witted, but acted well. The courtiers wore white slacks and small tucked skirt to the waist. And colorful shirt, they used to run here and there. Reading news and addressing to the king. The palace interiors were very neat, beautifull like magically created with emeralds and diamonds. The courts day to day life was like a funny dramatica, with relatives coming to greet the king from far and wide. The king and his courtiers used to speak weird gothic language. And the kings' voice used to hover in the palace like magic. The king in his free time used to cross the street and went to meet someplace someone. But in the modern day many things have changed and new building have taken over the past world. The king mostly for his leisure used to invite musicians to his palace like shenanigans and duffly players. As indians were not allowed to visit churchgate nor near his palace, so indians had no rights whatsoever. Even india was not even the name of the country. Back then india bombay was called something else. The climate was still cool serene and pleasant to the mind. The king had no sons nor daughters to continue his lineage.
Just then a muslim ruler comprised of a big army had made conquest of bombay. So many barracks of bombay were put into position and war for over six months was fought. A lot of cannon shells were heard and even sword fights. Some six thousand people were killed. So the byzantine king decided to abdicate the throne. Even the courtier read out that the throne was abdicated. Then as byzantine soldiers were up against the front of the palace defending the palace with cannons, the muslim ruler who lead the war rode all by himself on a horse towards the byzantine battalion. That road cruikshank road is still there but now in modern times there are new buildings and scenarios are beside it. 
The buggy came and byzantine king with all his courtier left the palace and bombay in a ship. So perhaps was the end of byzantine era in bombay. Then the muslims colonized it. And the old dilapidated buildings were then taken over by marathi indian local peoples who did jobs like typewriting.
Thus india became a free land from the byzantine rulers.
So who could had been that mythical king of bombay? Was he spanish portugal, but then how did he build a english like byzantine palace? His words were so powerfull that it was heard all throughout india and the world. And all kept quiet. What was the real name of india back then?







images hosting

The dresses i saw in my memories are just as described in this wikipedia link of a portuguese king...but not exact perhaps of the same lineage didn't get mentioned in history...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebastian_of_Portugal


----------



## bellbottom

I found very good article and pictures from a archive website....

http://cbi-theater-10.home.comcast.net/~cbi-theater-10/bombay/bombay.html

http://cbi-theater-1.home.comcast.net/~cbi-theater-1/life032243/life032243.html

http://cbi-theater.home.comcast.net/~cbi-theater/life052244/life052244.html

So seeing these pictures it seems that the bombay was just the same in 1940s as its seen today. Back then india had freedom, so i don't understand why were they catering for gaining freedom in 1947 ?
After getting so called freedom still nothing has changed. So the real Bombay was in 1558 the real byzantine monarchy.
After the abdication of the byzantine king, the east india company with indian locals made a mockery of the palaces in the coming years...


----------



## bellbottom

If this masquerade ball musical chairs depiction of amadeus movie is infact a parody of what functions used to happen in the bombay king's palace....

In this scene, mozart's friend scnikaneder mentions to play johann sebastian bach's music of old times...which you all like the most baroque with that touch of byzantium....


----------



## bellbottom

The harpsichord tunes like as in Herr Mozart days....


----------



## bellbottom

The music combination in the above kann es liebe sein i played in my casio, i had switched to harpsichord but i think the tunes are infact of clavichord. (you never told me how i played kann es liebe sein? I think i got the tunes correct just as if like a movie tone scaling notes)
Today i had got to play on a Keyboard synthesizer music workstation at a music shop. I felt so wonderful it was like a computer integrated into a casio...with so many music variations, piano themes...etc.
I tested then many version of harpsichord, even double harpsichord. And it felt so amusing. The dhrang upper music notes combined with chime and rhythm. Just like as shown in amadeus movie as played by herr mozart.
http://www.korg.com/us/products/synthesizers/kronos_x/index.php

The key scaling seems like lower tunes, but key shifting and melody notes are perfect.
I went to play so many tunes that i finally played salieri....





I again went to see the trees, to feel the breeze, to admire the byzantine palaces, the houses....its just as depicted in amadeus movie.

"What i think is that music lies in the spirit of the person, it is not taught in school nor any teacher is needed. The energy of the spirit flows from the mind through the viens to the fingers. So every touch of individuals who play keyboard is not the same. Like i play small tunes melody, some play high notes with just touch and other play rhythmic scales. Also knowledge and understanding also is needed."


----------



## Couac Addict

It's just occurred to me that we've never really discussed how the mind memories work. Is it like a dream? Maybe you eat some cheese before going to bed and you remember these vivid byzantine dreams in the morning.
Or is it like sitting on the sofa...you drink a special cactus juice or something and wham! There's Mozart riding a camel across the desert. Are your eyes open during this? 

Can you control when it happens or does it occur when you least expect it? Have you ever been riding the bus to work and missed your stop because you were busy helping 11th century Teutonic knights navigate their way through the Suez Canal? 
If you can control it, is it just a matter of saying "400AD Please" and suddenly you're there with a rather confused Mozart, wondering where to buy a clavichord.


----------



## bellbottom

As i was walking on the street "crushank road" mahapalika marg, there was a very beautiful palace that i saw its just adjoining the Knights Chamberlain palace(bombay municipal corporation). And its so amazingly built that i thought who would be living in it or how the times would had been when kings queen were living there. The inside decoration how was it in in its heydays.
So i agree that in this life i was born as an indian i am no british nor germanic.
That i feel bad that now its occupied by indians who in some way taking care of the ruins. 
But it doesn't looks good that indians pretend in the name of work go and sit in the palace themselves to where they never belonged.(i think the train commuter system should be stopped)
Then i wished i never belonged to this place either.
But say if i am a chinese japanese, but i have no idea of china japan nor its memories. If i say i am from morocco africa, but still i have no idea whatsoever nor memories of anything.
Visions i should say are like falsifying memories glimpses of like sci-fi time travel traces. They are very much obstructed by new world creations which shadow whats real. So if one visions open they are intertwined with other memories which when clicks opens new memories glimpses to some other world perhaps spiritual.
Like if anna maria mozart was living here, then where was her husband, mozharts' father?
Leopold mozart i see in memories was a very white man dressed in black, but he never walked nor was seen in public.


how to take a screen shot


images upload

I don't know where he lived perhaps very secluded in a wooden house in bombay, only in candle lights. He came into anna maria mozart life very late. And many people say used to be out of town like was in europe. He had a peculiar chin.
Like there was a day when herr mozart was born and he grew up to be ten year old. So many monarchy soldiers on a morning dressed herr mozart in aristocratic colorful clothes nowhere seen(victorian age) and brought a big horse for him. Then herr mozart sat on the horse and rided from metro cinema to the flora fountain through elphiston circle road.
But who were later resided in the Knights Chamberlain palace is confusing as in which dates time?
Or if they are remake then why would indians care to build it. They should had been built by white men only. Perhaps in the morning i went to some palace in my memories and there was an old governess who used to live in it, perhaps inside was some white-orange lighting, perhaps there was a family relationship as to who is whoms? But funny if these are true, why aren't it mentioned in indian history nor in british history books. I did internet search and found no mention of any lady governess of india.
In these changed times, i cannot imagine how the byzantine monarchy would had been, the dresses and their faces. As its been faded away.
Or if you say that i am writing fake things imaginations. Why would i write about something i do not know. Like if i intend to write about jackie chan but i can't write anything about him no visions. Or if i want to write about some american actress say sandra bullock, but i know nothing about her nor visions nor i have met her. So i would never write fake things.
But during the time spent on this site, i came to know that i have low confidence in speaking english, but could speak germanic fluently even when i do not know it. I feel that i like italian language instead.

free image host
Have you seen this movie? the time machine?
I clearly remember once morning i was with that gentleman horseman of the big black tonga. He was readying up the horses. And i asked him have you read about the time machine? And he replied in weird accent yes. But he didn't know anything about the future world nor was he interested in anything to know about it. So science was there in 800 a.d. and so was the making of an experimental time machine. (As i had a small science journal which i had bought from somewhere from some harbour book shop located behind somewhere victoria palace, which had black &white cartoon drawings of the time machine working)
H.g. wells might had written about it afterwards. 
So if there exists a time machine to time travel into the past to see if there was really herr mozart living in bombay. Then if i reach in the past see the old world as seen in the memories and also new things which are not seen in modern day. But if there are no identities and no trace of life in past???!!! As time has already past away.
As for reasoning as you taunt me that music instruments were not there in 800 a.d.!!! Perhaps the minds experimentation back then in 800 a.d. were slow. So people lived a very slow lifestyle.
With the advent of modern worlds like in 1600 a.d. renaissance people made better looking improvised music instruments. Electronics age developements can't see people living in space in a considerable small period of time. Ministeries would see it as foolishness.

And in one evening i saw the midget mayor of bombay who used to live at some wooden house, he appeared from nowhere liked walked down from two floors from air without steps above towards the ground...his appearance was very similar to the mad hatter of alice in wonderland....

picture hosting

Then i heard a real horrible undescribable voice of a old world byzantine woman singer...its crooked words seemed just like....don giovanni....





As back then there were no shops just violins for amusement. There was lightning in the sky thunder, rain and all streets were wet. It was 10pm and herr mozart was a fifteen year old returning from music school. He had many a friends boys of his age who mocked him but he remained quiet. So learning music wasn't that easy...unlike as shown in amadeus movie....
Funny herr mozart young face looks are very similar to tom hulce who played in amadeus movie. in my mind visions. So he aged and then made all the operas n' symphonies?

Herr mozart and his friends walk to the music school on holidays at 8pm and they reach an unbelievable white building serene with lighting with fountains. So bombay looks very new different like some ghostly legion.I looked at the dark night sky and it looks very clear with stars.


----------



## bellbottom

There were many boys and girls walking on the streets wearing weird dresses white in color and there was a patch of cloth at the back like as if seen in harry potter movie....

image hosting no registration

And the hofsburg miniature palace i mentioned at framji cawasji road there is also a library beside it. It looks as if there was a theatre where papageno was played. So if this is true then the then byzantine were living with zoroastrian sects. And the Theatre of der weiden must have been somewhere nearby Herr mozhart and emmanuel schikanedar's dream. I saw again the map of mumbai and think it were here only at metro cinema bombay. Or more likely it must have been in place as in the movie amadeus somewhere at bombay stock exchange near b. bharucha road, fort.


free screenshot software







adult image hosting

I saw in my mind memories visions that indians were nowhere seen around bombay in byzantine world times. Hardly one or two poor indian men i saw who worked on streets. As indians were a hated race back in that time. So the byzantine people might be keeping indians out of bombay. Then muslims came in later history part of time. Some chinese women i saw. Then i saw some chinese wandering monks, as there were some old trees behind framji cawasji library institute. But i never saw parsis in the mind memories. If they were reincarnated and have music knowledge?

If in vienna city, austria in present day there are no similarities places as depicted in amadeus movie? And vienna infact is bombay only...


----------



## bellbottom

What does peter shaffer who made scripted the movie amadeus, think about the story that i have written?

I again went into the time travel world of the past and i saw that the framji cawasji miniature hofsburg palace and the adjoining library were not even there. 
Suppose herr mozart had a hectic life in making symphonies with other musicians at age 40. Then in the evening he used to get free time. He used to stroll at the exact place in the evening. Then as that time in 800 a.d. were very backward times. So much of the people were after to tarnish image of herr mozart and his family.
As his mother anna maria mozart image was also tarnished.
So many whites crowd gathered around mozart who didn't knew what was happening. When mozart inquired many people were making stories with some white families. What if these white families are reincarnated parsis only. Who again trace back in time to where they once used to live?
Then a tall byzantine soldier appeared out of nowhere. He was dressed in unknown uniform and had a very big musket gun. Mozart then somehow sort out things and people went back to their homes. Then after some weeks again the tall white soldier came and people gathered to make a crowd. 
In those times the byzantine soldiers were very quick in firing weapons, reloading. And a loud thunder used to be heard and flame used to be seen.(so this place might have seen a lot of gun fire and civil wars in the past)
Just then antonio salieri also appeared running from his house to enquire what was happening.
So herr mozart wasn't in ill health but was fired upon for no reason. Then taken to hospital, so in amadeus movie the papageno scene is created to mock herr mozart life?
Then as herr mozart was on death bed treated with wounds still antonio salieri came and made him to tell write requiem. Untill he died and thought to have been visited by his wife n' child.
But if he didn't even got to write tell the requiem. As it seems to be the christian chore of the byzantine soldier itself.
Then in remembrace of this incident a memorial was built as the framji cawasji hall and library. Perhaps to laugh over the papageno village tale.
So in the amadeus movie, if we realize that he is not antonio salieri who tells about herr mozart life in his words. But herr mozart himself who was then after some centuries reincarnated as a parsi? But people never understood what he was trying to say!!! So he was put in an mental institute.


----------



## bellbottom

So the tonga took herr mozart to the morgue through the street chesforshire which is adjoining the metro cinema in those days.

But in another instance i saw that herr mozart had somehow returned from grave. He then walked straight to the framji cawasji street and reached a weird looking black house of architecture. There he found many medical instruments cluster. So the doctor gave him a part time job as medical apprentice assisting him in his research. Herr mozart took that job without any hesitation as he liked himself to be a medical practitioning.
After several day while herr mozart was returning home a lost dark soul was seen in the ceiling which jumped on herr mozart as if making him possessed. After several troubles the dark soul was removed by the doctor through exhorcism.
One day an australian family came to visit framji cawasji crossroad. Many were children and much fairer in skin color as if glittering in sunshine. Many small girls hairs were golden silky in color.


upload photo

So for their entertainment, a breed of huge crocodile-dinosaur was brought. The australian white children sat over it and walked very slow.
Agar magar zoroastrian

There were even doll makers and ventriloquist back then.


----------



## Couac Addict

I don't think anyone's disputing the authenticity of the visions. We just don't understand how they occur.

While I think of it, did the Mozart visions start occurring before or after you first watched _Amadeus_?


----------



## bellbottom

I have watched amadeus movie five times since last six months. As i watched again there is a scene in the last parts of the movie where there are snow covered streets, as mozart walks to his home. So when was snow in bombay. Or was there chilling winter? But i can't remember see in the visions.
Like when antonio salieri dressed in masked black dress comes to meet herr mozart to write dead mass requiem.
This movie might be of different meanings perhaps to test the audience. As it sounds funny that reincarnated herr mozart an old man in a mental institute tells his past lives to the priest. And people think its antonio salieri. Like herr mozart portrayal is himself confused as he sees mozart of the past as some other person and antonio salieri as other person.
I just do some reasoning after thinking about the visions to tally with the movie. It might be true or maybe just a guess. The life and times of byzantine world in 800 a.d.
Visions are like obscure, they are dark, hazy, can't see correct dresses, nor could hear their language. But perhaps some spiritual godhead might be creating them and convey to me.
What if the reincarnation is true, like after some centuries years, the people communion which we meet or somehow know through internet in the present life, again come together in their next births. But the identities souls are somehow intacts. But in this modern world so many religions and sects, so its confusing to remember. So it may sound stupid but a bond is created. Or what this amadeus movie suggests just a simpler secluded fact of society, but if the music is again and again studied made improvised in character centuries after centuries.


----------



## bellbottom

Like i remembered a day when herr mozart was sitting with the doctor and at that time plastic bags weren't invented. So the white doctor brought a pile of paper bags for normal usage.
Then in the morning i was walking on the street and it was bright sunlight. There was perhaps epidemic in those times, and some people i saw walking mumbling all by themselves like mad men. 
Then at a far distance i saw three or four weird dress military soldiers marching on the street. 
Then perhaps there were days when byzantine colonies were very much peaceful or their armies were out of station. I went near them and they were speaking weird language. So the colorful dresses tall thin soldiers vanished. Then suddenly some sounds were heard and many such like them troops appeared rearing canons by wheels. Their fighting was very quick and fired iron balls on people n' their houses. Some cannon balls ripped through wooden houses and some were seen stuck.
They attacked the byzantine colonies upfront. And all the village people were running here and there.
The person who were inside buildings just heard people shouting screams and cannon shells.


windows 7 screenshot

What if their commander was napoleon bonaparte? who in my visions used to wear blue uniform and straight hat.

how to do a screenshot on a pc

Then after ceize fire the leader met the opposition to concede defeat and formal talks just as in ww1 and ww2.
Then after some days i saw a huge gathering just outside opposite of metro cinema....


photo uploading
I thought the troops were of russian origin who came later, was this the real debacle downfall of byzantine kingdom?


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> Then after some days i saw a huge gathering just outside opposite of metro cinema....
> I thought the troops were of russian origin who came later, was this the real debacle downfall of byzantine kingdom?


If you're currently in Ukraine, this may not be a vision.


----------



## bellbottom

I again had a vision memories that the exact very place of metro cinema was a house of certain wealthy person. Or perhaps it was built such in last stages of byzantine end. There inside i think herr mozart went to stay for some time. Its floor was at a height like third floor, inside it was as if made decorative with romanesque luxurious gold. At the left side of the entrance there was a table and chair artistic. A native indian used to come each day to put up shoes, check the health and also the dress. He also used to make tea which was sipped in finest royal tea cups. Then outside i looked and through the window the azad maidan looked still plain with the backdrop the castles and old buildings. 
I checked the movie amadeus each and every scene again. And found no similarities. But the storyline and mannerism seems same of the aristocrats.
Also the dress he used to wear was a finest royal dress. That once he dressed and came down people onlookers were stunned in those times. He was fat somewhat and had troubled walking so he had heavy breathing. When the anglo-french war was going on, he had severe heart ache. 
If he were herr mozart?
Or whose royal roman art house was it built for?
If the amadeus movie characters themselves mock of each other as if playing parts in a movie?
What if the old Victorian palace stands from year 300 a.d. ! And in those times India was a green landscape. People were very backward in deplorable poverty seems like kalidasa times of India. The local newspaper is of very bad quality. All buildings were like as if Charlie Chaplin wooden structures. But still the British royal army were in exquisite neat red dressed. And they used to marchpast through crushank road to metro cinema then to flora fountain. The Indians copy the horse riding march as on republic day. So the British Byzantine army has fought so many wars and lost many a lives. Powerful knights.
So the American Hollywood movie makers do they signify the British Byzantine army as 300 Sparta and French army as LOTR.


----------



## Couac Addict

Maybe Byzantine Mozart travelled to Bombay so he could watch Amadeus at the Metro.


----------



## bellbottom

In the amadeus movie some depictions seems missing in my view. Like i think that amadeus movie portrayal of 800 a.d. seems somewhat modern renaissance. 
But i think there were some romanesque gothic architecture like there was a white house with pillars at carvings over the top...

uploading images

and there were steps below. And heraclius of byzantine emperor lived in bombay in year 300 a.d. So are the britishers byzantine infact of heraclius lineage descendants?


image hosting free

So in don giovanni's play the mention of the commendatore ghost knight perhaps is the soul of heraclius byzantine emperor..!!!
As when heraclius white house in some other world...where he had a small son who was given a black metal vest with carvings its shape was just as commendatore wears but a smaller in size. When his son reached the pillars steps, his father heraclius came and holded his vest by the neck opening. Flicked with power that his son flew to some distance and fell down. If his son were twelve year old but his height was at heraclius knees. Such tall was heraclius who seemed to live in the heaven's clouds. So in don giovanni, amadeus movie old herr mozart(reincarnated) says that the horrific apparition was infact heraclius raised from the dead...heraclius accuses his own son, it was terrified and wonderful to watch.
When heraclius came back to bombay. He wore the golden greek dress with arm bands and at ankles. A head gear like alexander, but didn't showed much power. He didn't like the kalidasa bombay. His strength was such that he could thrash a wall into pieces. But he never showed. How come in 300 a.d. some person without gym exercise nor altering genes chemicals had so much strength!!!?
So the byzantine soldiers in 300 a.d. who used to marchpast on horses had the same physique structure as emperor heraclius and also the dresses as red.
What if the french armies in those times of 800 a.d. were somehow very powerful. That they had no fear of modern day weapons if they somehow present in modern times!!


----------



## Couac Addict

If I ever meet my history teacher again, he'll be getting a slap in the face for omitting so many details.


----------



## bellbottom

In the description of the 'an evening of parody', some englishmen had returned to the bombay village perhaps in 1100a.d. I don't know if emmanuel shikaneder or herr mozart were present. But in the darkness alleys they had constructed a smaller theatre with very bad lightings. There they played very weird musics like folklore european old times passages. I was unable to understand a single word what they were trying to express. But the crowd audience still laughed upon merrily. So i couldn't understand why for what mirth small jokes they were laughing, so i too laughed in my mind.

KKKkoming
Don giovanni my part is ding?
you know are you mad? i am a nobleman i only ever dine with the people of my own type....
Stop it be carefull ha ha
I am a famous postman and we are too famous postman
Leave me a post my zhalib and i deplore my heart...
steal me a zionous zever and devou bombay more
kill me....
aha...
pooom pooom
we got to make us a promiscui
we wait to make a promiscui
oh shut up
i am sick of this chiu
lead me piece of my harlam
a a doer know doethos
der a bonze des thele thes
our sins repentes
thus azad hua
then cometh peace






The theatre mentioned in this scene seems very unbelievable, can't remember where it was located. Seems the wooden pillars construction is of iran.


----------



## Wood

Millions, Millions, this has gone on too long. Your part is ding.


----------



## bellbottom

I was looking at byzantine emperor heraclius pictures....and in my mind i saw various memories.

image hosting over 10mb

Like in these old history painting the depiction seems somewhat not correct in my view. 
As emperor heraclius was not present in the warring times.

In my mind i see that there came a unknown race in bombay. This race was a white race which had supernatural powers. When they came and settled in bombay...many green trees came out of nowhere like magic, green leaves flowers. And winds breeze used to blew and the atmosphere from dark ages to serene sunlight as if in heaven with clear air. This particular race had a queen who had curly hairs and was very fair complexion. Many people of this race never knew how to read write as those were 250 a.d. times but still all worked and lived in co-ordination.
There was also a old bearded man(persian king khusrau II) who was the only person in those times who used to read, write and speak fluently. Was greatly known for his wisdom.
Then there was another small army clan who used to march in bombay. They were armoured knights on horses just as in the paintings.

screenshot tool
The white supernatural race were very scared of these armoured knights. As one evening they came on horses and everyone was running here n' there. As they never knew how to talk. So the bearded old man himself had come near the horse mounted armoured knight and talked with him in unusual language. Where others were not allowed to speak to them. The armoured knights had written him a weird english letter but neither he could understand the cryptographics italics. Perhaps it was written that we were going to attack your nation. It was pitched black darkness but i can't remember if there were candles but still the souls of the people in those times used to emit light from within.
In those times the armoured knights firstly they used to disperse some chemical brown odour gas into the air as warring times. 
But the knight never listened to the old man and went on to killing many a people of the sacred white race. The armoured knights were very savage.
Some armoured shields were distributed to many a people of the village as when armoured knights used to charge through the darkness they could defend themselves. As attacking the horse ridden armoured knights was mostly impossible. I heard some voices in the darkness and when i reached that place one armoured knight was killed. But i can't remember what i saw. As when the metal head armour was removed was the skin puffy swollen attached to the steel plates itself. Or was their body temperature was enormously high!!!? They perhaps were engrossed in a famous battle which is remembered in this painting. The prominent places being perhaps Queens' road and perhaps near present day wilson college beside the sea. 

free upload pictures
Or were a big army of armoured knights used to march in marine lines bombay?
Lastly this scene in the evening when the battle was over and the time warp took many a with them.
Then after many years when bombay was at peace streets were mostly empty the armoured knights lineage were some left who perhaps used to speak french. They were very weak compared to the earlier knights who seemed like inhuman brutes as to from where they came from!!!. They again reformed and attacked many a people.

What if in amadeus movie old mozart the narrator indirectly jibes the old funny times...?

I found an article of how was the old times world...
http://www.catholic.com/magazine/articles/the-sad-history-of-the-knights-templar


----------



## bellbottom

The fallen armoured knight in that night was infact the senior commander of heraclius army, whose armoured plates were removed. He perhaps died where the present day flora fountain is located. He also had a subordinate knight perhaps his son who too had disappeared in the battle.

I remember when the armoured knights were appeared on that night, many were moving one after the other from some portal. I heard some weird noise so i went forward to see what was there in the dark. And i saw below one of the armoured knight horse was a weird creature, unknown, can't describe what was it. Like some hell creature from other world. White in color but covered with black coating. It had teeths and was like hell fierce like time stoppage it was unclear shaky picture.


image hosting site

In those times there were shrubs at many places and only movements was seen. And these creatures used to pounce upon. Like a dog with a man's face.
And for defense i was given this shield and a wooden sword. I somehow managed to run through the big shrubs and swamp...dodging creatures and shielding armoured knights horse attacks all through the dark night.

forum image hosting

In those times there used to live a white unknown princess nearby who had a small son.

There was also one famous white steel armoured knight who used to wear weird head gear who too died. I had opened his head steel plate casing. But i can't remember what i saw his face was weird.

So i listened to Rock me amadeus song and i feel that those times 250 a.d. were like gothic vampire times of cult magic, christianity and crosses just as depicted in various hollywood castle age movies. People flying in the air and blood drinking.

gif upload
I don't know the name but some soul of some old world princess angel i had seen atleast twice passed flying in the air...clearly visible even in dark night. Even the people who were with me had seen it.




I couldn't understand as from where this creatures and armoured knights came from? And to where they disappeared? I saw in my memories that there was a portal where there was a red planet entrance where everything was like of molten lava. There they prepared the metal casings and armours!!!
Or was this time the end of gothic old world byzantine themselves. As the whites of the byzantine treasured their earlier world life more.


photo hosting sites
If this was the place of that famous battle back in those 250 a.d. times...

After a while carnage, another army of armoured knights of foot soldiers were seen who used to wear thin metal plates bronze in color had beard who too had lead some war. Some unknown sparta mercinary knight was also seen in the morning.


----------



## bellbottom

In the modern day, the world has changed so much in 2014 a.d. from 250 a.d. So many people on the streets. Thinking they are this and that. Much education to brag with MBA this and that. Courtesies, mannerisms, good exchanges....Love and kisses.
So comparingly i fail to understand what is then the meaning of life. If from the ages we see many people talking about meaning of life, writing them in books.
If i suppose that i looked the same in my earlier lives and also in the future i would be born with the same identity. Again the same world.
If this world were superficial then how can i feel true happiness?


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> It had teeths and was like hell fierce like time stoppage it was unclear shaky picture.
> 
> 
> image hosting site


I find that if I dream with a wide aperture of say, f/1.4, I can increase my mind-memory shutter speed.


----------



## bellbottom

If one still goes further back in time, there i see there is nothing before 200 a.d. in bombay, this is a phase of no wars and like poverty years. White people have like lost faith in themselves, weird culture and blackmagic beliefs. There i see some occult dance of witches which was seen by noblemen in their times. The witches were like woken a clay statue or some dug up from grave. They were dancing like possessed. One of them was like the statue of liberty but wearing dirty cotton clothes. She had no eyes as what could be made of clay but if looked closely it would turn its gaze towards like horror. 
These were times like if time machine existed then its better that no man had trodden before that time.

Just then a young man enters the scene in all the misery. The people all drunk, poor and in dismay walking here there. They never notice him. He is william shakespeare himself. He introduces himself but no one listens to him. For he has a small book with him and he occupies a house. There in lamp oil he writes many a dramas, poetry and novels. He is wearing his distinctive black half coat and full sleeved baggy translucent dirty shirt and a black full pant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Shakespeare
Says his portraits in modern times were very ugly. Many white poor woman came to meet him after some years saying how could he write so much. As they said his genius head were of weird shape. His house was big with two rooms with many windows but covered with some sheath cloth material. There was nothing in the house all papers lying on floor with just some desk, chair and some wine water jars. But when his works were to completion a very beautiful serene sunlight had came like magical. Many say he lead a life in isolation and once had woken up after a month....like writing in some daze!!! That white woman became his friend and he used to write with feather quill. One day she came and he laughed at some humor. He was enquiring about some ritual....in unusual language. Then as Herr mozart says to the emperor court,"thats not love , all the fat couples rolling...." the same sentences were once said by william shakespeare to that white woman. The world still was poorer then and nights were extremely dark cold.
Funny that when in 800 a.d., herr mozart and others had read all william shakespeare works, but people still never knew how to spell 'macbeth' word!!! So herr mozart and others gave music to william shakespear works.
In amadeus movie what does the narrator says when he refers to 'he', does he mean william shakespeare....? If you just hear the first half of amadeus movie instead of watching it, then its like hearing about william shakespear...

upload png


photo sharing websites


image url

Perhaps in those bad times there lived a queen in the old dilapidated houses.... Mary I of england...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_I_of_England

Also funny is that before 200 a.d. many englishmen spoke fluent hindi language. And i think in pakistan songs of william shakespeare are still played in urdu admiration...

How is it that before 200 a.d. english people in bad times were so much educated and well mannered. And in 800 a.d. they became stupid.


----------



## Polyphemus




----------



## bellbottom

Funny i saw in the time machine before 200 a.d. there were hardly any music instruments...just perhaps flute and harpsichord. So william shakespeare never did any music but had some likings towards it. When he had came to bombay there were only whites living. 
So if you have heard the amadeus movie audio instead of watching the scenes, then you'll listen that old narrator sometimes speak in horrific voice.
These voices then haunted william shakespeare at night at home some occult commandment which he believed to be supernatural.
When he was writing his writings stories, sometimes there were nights when some supernatural used to happen. As the sheath covered windows late at night used to emit red color.
So as the amadeus movie narrator says that some dark or perhaps some holy gospel spirit were to enter william shakespeare. Then in his possession he wrote the passages hamlet, king lear, othello, macbeth...!! As people say he never went to see the places where they actually happened, but his mind saw them.
Then as in amadeus movie the music works of herr mozart his wife constanza comes to antonio salieri for to agree him that his works are genuine.
These scenes are infact of william shakespeare as he was a reckless man himself so he left all the passages works on the floor of his house. Then in agreeing that his white woman friend would in the morning would take them.
As the english times were same then year before 200 a.d. were somewhat similar towards year 800 a.d.!!! Like some days of william shakespeare were very happy good times. 
As one morning he looks out of the window in a chilling winter and he saw many arab foreigners. As they might be musical singing the songs of seraglio when he first saw that white woman with whom he fell in love and met afterwards.
Then many a people cherished william shakespeare when he was writing the marriage of figaro, and came running to celebrate with him all happiness, joy...even i don't know why!!! Such were the weird times, weird mindsets of people in before 200 a.d. But when he had arrived in bombay in the beginning, someone had asked him of his parents. But he had mumbled something his dad's name. But he never had parents, for he came from the other world.
Then after his works were complete his name spread far away to many places. And many people were giving him threats. He told it to his white woman friend. And she gave him a dagger. So the story goes that william shakespear was once barged by miscreants who once had shot him in his chest.
The next day william shakespeare was in bandage wrapped across his shoulder chest. Then for as many months he needed to recover. Till then many armed bands in those times of different races were roaming in whites bombay. As william shakespeare was sleeping one afternoon a policeman of that time had came to see him. He had big irish like moustache, blue eyes, blue gold buttoned shirt and a weird cap.
When after some months william shakespeare came out of the house and saw a armed warrior some arab with a black metallic chained chest plate, big beard moustache and a big sword. Accompanied by his small army.
Then after some days again some unknown miscreants attacked william shakespeare after which he dies.
His death shudders many at that time as all become quiet.
So after his death many times weather changed and many people moved by. His houses took many a changes like seeing a time machine fast forward movement. So from 200 a.d. to 780 a.d., one day antonio salieri came to see where william shakespeare used to live.

So according to amadeus movie herr mozart living for william shakespeare works and william shakespeare living in bombay...so was bombay real name is vienna or maybe verona...

If william shakespeare were to be resurrected from the dead and came to this life in modern times...in my thinking view how foolishness it would seem. Like he would be lamented as nobody and would never be given even a low man's respect. If the modern day thinkers learned men and women who'll be reading this took its meaning to their lives, how foolishness they would show on their part i am thinking....their lives and times would never return again....


----------



## bellbottom

free photo upload

Funny in england a replica is made as the exact house i saw in my visions of william shakespeare in before 200 a.d., but just that it had no rooftops tiles as seen, or perhaps some different architecture...
Some days were like rainy when perhaps tiles were there so water leakage. And inside the ceiling was made up of some wooden structure. There were times when people say that the ceiling was engulfed in some supernatural fire twice. But nothing happened. He also had some swords like musketeers but didn't knew how to fight!!!


upload


upload a gif
Here in this picture you can see the construction of the house two rooms in a row separated with small walls to the sides...papers lying, a jar and table chair. A quill ink and some paper chart. A blue dress irish policeman enters the scene and i don't understand what he is blabbering....weird language.


upload foto
At some nights william shakespeare stares in the dark where he hears weird satanic voices...there he sees steps going below...

hosting images
Here william shakespeare sees out of the window at a morning and finds many turkey muslims men and some germanic women walking. But i never see vieled arab women!!!


----------



## bellbottom

upload gif
Hairs were curly black brown overgrown of william shakespeare, here he is in fallen state recupering in health. There is the famous gold carved dagger...

And lastly his lady mistrel white woman friend....she had golden curly hairs but when she washed them they were like golden maiden....


image ru

Zionous zever meaning he had twisted nuggets of hard gold as gold metallurgy was very poor at that time...which he perhaps gave to his white friend woman mistrel at that time. Some suspicion that the white woman mistrel was some princess lineage and the blue dress irish policeman was some of kings ministeries of that time...!!! And the white woman friend of william shakespeare had two more sisters who too sometimes visited his house. But william shakespeare in his mind daze could never make out who was whom...

So perhaps antonio salieri, herr mozart and others were of same coming lineage over the centuries...so their characteristics were very similar. And in 800 a.d. the theatre auf der wierden infact loved william shakespeare and his life only....


upload images free

I saw these exact pictures in my mind like a telefilm so i thought it wise to share with drawing pictures...If someone from britain or german or maybe turkey had exact memories which could tally thereby seeing the truth that william shakespeare did his work lived in bombay only...

I had seen william shakespeare movie in just glimpses in modern day but i never understood i mean i had no interest in it...there is a scene where he visits a big theatre...
I was strolling some years back in churchgate in 2010 and nearby flora fountain there are many book vendors. I spotted a book named 'Complete works of william shakespeare' yellow colored book. I took it and inside i saw weird gothic english passages....but no pictures were there...so i am confused that in india many people do shakespeare studies when doing education but have no knowledge of william shakespeare where he resided...






If 'shakespeare in love' movie were real? And bombay before 200 a.d. looked just like as in this movie and shakespeare's theatre was somewhere located at modern day 'national gallery of modern art'
http://adventurousgopal.wordpress.c...of-modern-art-mumbai-a-unique-art-collection/
As i had went inside some years back and saw the dome just as if like a three floor theatre.
The queen's palace by the river scene in the beginning of the 'shakespeare in love' movie also somewhat comes an idea to the mind of how the modern day taj palace in the shakespearean castle age before 200 a.d. would had been gardens and scenery.

But if as in the shakespeare in love movie, he plays romeo and wears a pincely red dress. Then from his house which is located in the old english village of present day crawford market...then where does he goes to play his part i have no memory of it in mind....

I just saw the complete movie, i understood the storyline, but the script sentences of gothic english some words are bemusing as if sentences are spoken backwards....


----------



## Couac Addict

I think you'll find that England in 200AD was a little more Roman and a little less Shakespearean.
However, allow me to blow your mind. The governor of Britannia in the 2nd century was a guy called Quintus Pompeius *Falco *.

Kaboom! You're welcome.


----------



## bellbottom

Don giovanni my part is ding?
william shakespeare-
you know are you mad? i am a nobleman i only ever dine with the people of my own type....
Stop it be carefull ha ha
I am a famous postman and we are too famous postman
His white woman friend-
Leave me a post my zhalib and i deplore my heart...
steal me a zionous zever and devou bombay more
kill me....
aha...
pooom pooom
we got to make us a promiscui
we wait to make a promiscui
oh shut up
i am sick of this chiu
lead me piece of my harlam
a a doer know doethos

Lepelelos from hell. presthismos

der a bonze des thele thes
our sins repentes
thus azad hua
then cometh peace


----------



## bellbottom

What i think coming of the ages and the re-births re-incarnations, the people sects change themselves through times. Like as in before 200 a.d. william shakespearean times the people even english looked different. Then came 800 a.d., the times of herr mozart and antonio salieri times the people seemed to have changed. Even the english usage from shakespearean times to 800 a.d. the language pronunciations have changed....and till 1600 a.d. to the modern 2014 a.d. the identities races have changed completely. So as face semblance can be accounted or there could be genetics coming into play but hereditary people have changed.
So as to say, the modern man however learned can't go back in that time like 200 a.d. and neither a person from 800 a.d. would look good in modern 2014 a.d.

As i had a weird dream yesterday, i saw the real 'shakespeare in love' drama, like as if the movie depicts the storyline again played in the movie itself like some memory of happenings of someone in 50 b.c. world....So in the movie the actress is already knowing of some poet whose works were famous as william shakespeare. And the actor then denotes himself cause of his lineage takes 'william shakespeare' as his name title.

So the major changes as i saw in my dream of 'romeo and juliet'

As i saw in the dream that there were never used to be any theatre at that time. Neither i see any differences between wealthy sects british and poor sects of british. It was a old time village like atmosphere with a big castle whose walls seem of poor quality stones and have painted with poor quality wheatish paint. The other palace of some notable is a large spaced with many big rooms, galleries leading to green gardens. The people dresses are like of old times, like there is this huge well in the village where many fat woman at evening take water from it. They are wearing scarf and long skirt blouse. Then the ministeries at the palace are wearing grey colored suit like clothing.
Here the story strives between the notable Lord wessex himself. Who i looked at his face closely and looked somewhat like anthony hopkins with weird thin moustache and beard. But not resembling as anthony hopkins in looks and character. I want to give just an idea. Lord wessex seems already married to viola lesseps unlike as described in the movie n' literature. Viola lesseps as i see her in my dream as if she is the most beautiful aristocrate woman i have ever seen in the world. I mean back in that time how could she look so beautiful. She is fond of painting canvas as she is sitting on a desk in the palace. Many oil paints and brushes. The drawing i saw was of a colorful vase with many flowers n' leaves. From the side she is so white, her dress is fine and she is young.
Just as the characters of the 'shakespeare in love' movie, the characters were similar in that dream too. But just that i never saw all of them, like the queen elizabeth 1 i never saw, then the mother (or maybe maid)of viola lesseps also i never saw(perhaps a faint glimpse). Then i clearly saw that the caretaker of the palace and viola lesseps was richard burbage who in the movie is the owner of the curtains. Then i never saw philips henslowe, owner of the rose. And neither edmund tilney, master of revels, Lord Chamberlain. But i saw the man dressed as woman standing in the gallerie as mocked in the modern movie, or was she viola lesseps herself, as she was looking at me....
And the palace name is "The Rose"

Then the story goes forward as the william shakespeare comes to meet viola lesseps who now lives in the Lord wessex castle. He walks steps the spiral steps of the castle and touches the walls.
In the dream the dresses and cleanliness is very good though simple, unlike as depicted in movie.
So perhaps william shakespeare heartsay his heart to viola lesseps and expresses his love for her. In those times it seems that english women of notables are not allowed to speak. 
But this love is not accepted by lord wessex who intervenes between them. She now runs away from a chimney by climbing the ropes of the tower. Her looks as i had seen in the dream are of fat woman wearing colorful gown dress. I open the window i feel the ropes were some rocket enclave at that times!!!
But unable to find her william shakespeare again returns to the hall at the castle room with aristocratic rapier sword and starts fencing with Lord wessex. He even speaks to him while he fences in old times english perhaps arguing about Lady viola lesseps.
But Lord wessex in his admonishing too fights argues. The two swords clings sounds. Many times william shakespeare becomes emotional and finds himself offguard. But still like as if from a knight lineage like wearing a supernatural metal armour william shakespeare is not scathed by the rapier. William shakespeare then hooks and hits of a front tooth of Lord wessex. Lord wessex still remains calm himself and picks his teeth. He then opens a drawer and in there many sections of broken mismanaged teeths and even new implants are kept. Thus telling young william shakespeare how many battles and sword fights he might had fought.
There is another thing in my dream the old times washing machine. Like two floor house and from above the wooden hatch is opened. Below is a big well like structure with a big thick cloth hinged with ropes. The clothes to wash are put into the opening of the big clothe. And then water is somehow agitated to clean rinse the clothes....
What is in the end of the movie is said something of drowning of the rose titanic.... if she were hiding as a runaway....
I then heard the 'shakespeare in love' movie instead of watching and my dream seems similar. And watching the movie seems even more lovely....

I like this scene a lot from the movie...

screen capture windows

How lucky i feel that having this beautiful dream i had. And to my small knowledge i knew nothing about shakespeare in love, but now somehow i know everything....
In the tavern scene i heard that the mention a name "people of bombasi"
The movie shakespeare in love, how come in some scenes indian festivals are mentioned...like hints of firecrakers, gudi padwa....
So britishers wrote off did things in the beginning and indians took over them later...


----------



## Couac Addict

I'm sure that no one will appreciate this video more than you. 
Not much in it about the Byzantine Empire though.


----------



## bellbottom

I watched and heard this documentary completely. And i am in disbelief that the amadeus movie was filmed in prague, czech. This documentary gives much more insights to the mozart times. As then the music theme which is mostly italian but had previous influences from russian pushkin slovakian dance themes.
But aren't the dates back are correct like prague city was completed in somewhere 800 a.d. only.
Likely that what the documentary says is that peter shaffer who visualized on his dreams visions to make amadeus movie or was it actual history as they say the historical buildings are still intact like as new....
What if the documentary says that constanze webber family were from prague.


image hosting services
I was first confused by this monument in amadeus movie...its located in prague named after some leader frantisek palacky related to bohemian kingdom.

Then there is a mention that the mental asylum where old narrator was kept was a cannon installation building. It reminds me of ballard estate of bombay similar place. 200 cannons each weighing a 10 tonnes were placed.

Germans and britishers are like of their own religion and cultures. Even russians. But are some people of austrians and czechslovakian races(other than other european races) are like migrated indians. Like from outside they look caucasians but their minds are like indians? "Indians" meaning those were prominent white races which used to live in and around bombay in old times...


----------



## bellbottom

Couac Addict said:


> I'm sure that no one will appreciate this video more than you.
> Not much in it about the Byzantine Empire though.


I remember seeing this documentary on cable tv when on holiday from school, perhaps in 1997. And i saw amadeus movie in 2013. So at that time i never knew about the amadeus movie. But they were talking about making of amadeus movie. And i was hearing eagerly as to think what it was, what were the scenes, who are the people actors actresses...as in young days the mind is like attracted towards how people speak....how theatres actors actresses act....
At night on the repeat show i again watched the documentary the scene where don giovanni's theatre act the hat catching fire....
Amadeus movie i don't remember was shown back then in india...
As in star movies channel cable tv there i was interested in london studios movies which were regularly shown back in that time. So i thought how colorful amadeus movie is...at that time i had no idea of what music is like and who was herr mozart n' others!!!
Nowdays there are new tvs but i don't find entertainment in movies like cable tv seems more or less like as if there is no cable....or my interests are like dwindling...
What if in america too there is this craze of running a theatre like coming from old times....which seems to have become flopped.
Amadeus movie was made in 1985, so the makers of the movie have now grown very old by now.
I see in the mind memories visions about prague czech republic. Nice place, modern, but somewhat like darkness, fair women and extremely coldest.


----------



## bellbottom

I recalled each and every tune in Amadeus movie, and I think the basic tone of Herr mozart and Antonio salieri back in 800 a.d. Byzantine time was like... Sa ni dha paaaaaa , pa dha ni sa reeeeee ( like resounding in higher air ) ....with women chorus going up, chords in like harpsichord and mid tones giving soothing effect. Like all tunes of Amadeus originates from it.
Visualization like the second note as old narrator tells the young priest...


----------



## bellbottom

Like the byzantine music was based on influence of russian music and most musicians talented were from italy. So i also think as amadeus could be based on bombay india as its legacy. So were some notes influenced by indian music like as from calcutta india. The history says as india was the 'jewel of the crown' and calcutta was the capital in old times. Like not completely influenced, but as the musicians might have lived migrated at the coming ages so some liking they might have towards calcutta music. As in india, they not seem carnatic south indian tal, nor any north indian, nor any hindustani classical. Byzantine meaning the likes pertaining to turkey. As calcutta is a poor city, so most of its music is of rural and religious based. But as it goes there is no taal if there is no saaz. So calcutta atmosphere might have given the notes like the scaling of the byzantine tunes? This might seem absurd but is just a guess...there is no remnants of any mental institution there nor any medeival opera house....


----------



## bellbottom

Are the works of antonio salieri and herr mozart, the references are from lecce italy?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lecce
I read many medieval castle age ruins are there as if unreal. Why are italians culture so famous? Their nobles and their times?


----------



## Blue Miasma

Wow! Now I'm a seeker of knowledge I like to learn something new every day but after reading this thread I think I'm set for life lol

@ bellbottom, I think it's time to move on from Mozart now, no offence but I think you've covered the subject better than most scholars could, have you considered doing a thread on Wagner and his Ring cycle?


----------



## bellbottom

Richard wagner, i read about him, seems like a student of music, then he became a learned. His music seems based on old world, i read works named Der Ring des Nibelungen a drama play.
Its like reading days of the troglodytes when genus homo erectus came to stand erect rather than walking on four feets. 
Its interesting to read many things like about King arthur. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Arthur

free screen capture
Seeing pictures it comes to my imaginations the victoria terminus palace where there might used to be an assembly where king arthur might used to court many a armoured knights....just an imagination.
Then there is a mention of some knights race of king arthurs, named 'parsifal'. Then are the parsis in and around bombay are infact reincarnated lineage of some old time knights races!!!


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> Seeing pictures it comes to my imaginations the victoria terminus palace where there might used to be an assembly where king arthur might used to court many a armoured knights


At first, I thought you were crazy. I mean, how could King Arthur get to Mumbai? Then I remembered that the Queen Victoria Terminus isn't a palace at all. It's a railway station. Now it's obvious how he got there. He probably boarded at St. Pancras station in London (which looks a lot like the Queen Victoria Terminus - that can't be a coincidence) and travelled through the Channel Tunnel. Easy. I wonder if Lancelot had to travel second class? Being India, he may have had to sit on the roof of the train. Was Arthur the kind of guy to hold a grudge?


----------



## bellbottom

Couac Addict said:


> At first, I thought you were crazy. I mean, how could King Arthur get to Mumbai? Then I remembered that the Queen Victoria Terminus isn't a palace at all. It's a railway station. Now it's obvious how he got there. He probably boarded at St. Pancras station in London (which looks a lot like the Queen Victoria Terminus - that can't be a coincidence) and travelled through the Channel Tunnel. Easy. I wonder if Lancelot had to travel second class? Being India, he may have had to sit on the roof of the train. Was Arthur the kind of guy to hold a grudge?


King arthur is an imaginary king of britain. But why would they build palace victoria terminus in the old world. There must be armoured knights gathering in bombay in 300 a.d. times. And its weird as you showed me the st. pancras station in london which too might have been a medieval palace once. So the monarchy back then had court at two places. And how did king arthur or some queen managed to address knights at both places one in bombay and one in london. Or maybe they had sub-divisions kings and queens which presided over the court in their expansions.

I was thinking about the calcutta as the music city of old india. I saw into my mind visions that there was a notable old man who looked like antonio salieri who used to live in an old age home for whites in calcutta. Like as if the city calcutta was antonio salieri's. 
What if in future, there comes a hectic time in india, when all the indians suppose ran away like they had some decisions. And if indian cities all became empty, loads of people i do not know where is everyone going. Even calcutta became empty but 1.5 billion people how they could vanish in thin air as in other parts of india only some people were seen. So where did they left? Through some portals to which part of the world? If this is true then as they can go dissappear, what if they in herds could appear again....then do humans thrive regenerate reproduce in other world? (like when india had got freedom in 1947 depiction movies)
And neither whites came to india back then, so india now looked like suffocation...

I was thinking about the 200 cannons weighing 10 tonnes weight. How could the men soldiers at that time could move it position them. As some heavy horses could just pull it from the hinges support, but then while stop gap the weight shift would pull the horses snap back in opposite direction. Suppose back in those times there were some men of some ranks who came used to look very ordinary. But then went somewhere and came back to look like some giant oger. Who then used to bare hands move the iron wheels of the ten tonne weight cannon and reposition it. So if in this world we could not see properly, but people identities are like deception. Like from exterior they look something else to the eyes but inwardly they might be something else?


----------



## bellbottom

I was thinking about a famous movie named ' the rocketeer'. It was my favorite movie once i used to watch in 1996- 1997. But lately i saw its trailor on youtube and i was very baffled. Cause as if i felt it was not the movie that i used to like but some other movie new scenes uninterestingly created somehow. As the earlier movie was of very good quality made in 1990s depicting nazis world. So i think that there must be a make shift time lapse occurrences happening at specific intervals of time history. Like as if there was a time lapse in year 2000 then somehow the original 'the rocketeer' movie was replaced by a newer version of the same name but seems like edited version the actor actresses face seems also changed somehow. So where is the original movie gone? Did it got lost in some archive time warp portal. And who made the edited version since no actors and actresses participated. Then its a magical wonder that such movies are created by themselves!!!
So the nazis were a monarchy race of high order knighthood as everyone knows. I saw two videos somehow transmitted into my mind by telekinesis. In first video there is a scene where the nazis high order were used to travel by a very modern high speed train. They were very clean, from the hairline frontal lobe to the wrists. They wore inner black full shirt and over it was a greyish black coat with nazis symbols over it. Some of there officers were very tall had one eye covered.
Then in the next scene i saw a nazi officer holding a weird object a steel colored tumbler with many steel pipes alligning. This then the nazi officer walks to a small mountain and puts on the timer. Running away the small nuclear explodes and the waves take the nazi officer a few meters further. But nothing happens to him.
So i think that nazis and their inventions were 200 years in advancements. So first smaller nuclear were created and then big nuclear bomb was devised. Also the weapons, armoured tanks and artillery if they are science marvels.
Nowdays i saw in my mind visions memories the nazis are a history of the past. The modern times and globalized world has seen the end of the nazis. In the 1970s perhaps they were on trials, there were 1000 ratios remaining. Now the ratio in modern day seems just 1. So there might be some day celebrated in germany the commemoration of the nazis during their heyday of 100 years with white flags and swastika symbols.
So was the world during the nazis era in 1850s there were already tv, refrigerators, malls and cars??!!!
If the world war 3 were instigated then there are no nazis then who would fight the world war?
If the real tiger huge armoured nazi tank is brought into the modern day world, if it can go into war time and hit five T-72 modern day tanks successfully?? And it secondary machine gun is not of this world, its sound created a havoc in the 1940s. I can hardly imagine how devastating the world war 2 might had been.
If this tiger tank were too had disappeared into a world time lapse and another version of armoured tank took as its replacement. Saying this 1750s junk was a tiger tank.
This makes me to think that the news in the newspaper claiming that india and pakistan have nuclear weapons is a big joke. If these nuclear weapons were just for mere practical amusement like creations in the sky. Their magnitude too not very big, but they could be lethal for some. But the indian and pakistanis could easily dodge its effects.

I suppose lets assume different perspectives, like if the world war 2 had never occured. And which then had lead to peaceful time around till 1955s. So then the european population countries were then had remained intact. So nothing would had vanished in the time warp. The german reich and their war machines had seen till the modern times of 2014s....! I am thinking what could have been the major changes in the modernist times.
Lets see...
1) The population of several countries would had seen doubled in modern day...with many unknown races furthering like nomads, jews, weird looks...!!!
2) Some poland high city families were still seen till date in modern date.
3) Some unknown structures medieval buildings, unknown science would had resurfaced into the modern day.
4) The german war machines would had got better in time, some new things we could had seen...
5) At that time countries boundaries were not there, so many animals nomadic habitats would had secured in modern day.
6) Many asians poor people races were seen as circus in europe families.
7) As germans inventors were credited with 200 years advancement, so naturally in modern day they would had been superior. So perhaps creating an impact in social order, thus as seen in modern day the balance is somewhat lost?

As for conventional wars are nowdays with military machines advancements to all most of the countries the war is made so easy simple. But modern day war i think both sides have similar losses with the amount of weapons on either sides negligible. Easy meaning the devastation could be easily achieved.
As for german concepts of war machines, i thought that country china might had taken to brains of germans nazis who had ceased to exist. So i checked the yahoo search and found no similarities in neither in any fighter jets, nor in any artillery, nor in any armoured tanks nor naval ships.
As china was not a primary warring side in world war 2, so they have their own designs. And soviets were enemies of german so their notable creations war machines too are not of coming ages like the germans used to built. As india is a globalised country in modern times, and a big arms dump, scientific junks of soviets...so as i was looking at bundesliege designs it came to my mind that india MBT arjun tank is based on a german designer. (Some day we might see even a pakistani design.)
Or in modern times, german if they had not been devastated in world war 2, then they too might had built conventional military machines like as par with modern times?

I was thinking how could the war machines has looked if the german nazis were still in power in modern day...
like in air force their modern day aircraft is said to be eurofighter typhoon jet...
but in my view the modern day german nazi fighter aircraft should have looked like this....
It seems like a mig-19, but is not alike as soviet jet. It is like of the size of a long length mig 21 but not like a tornado.


"The Nazis of WWII were neither kings nor knights, nor did they adhere to codes of conduct befitting nobility. "
As in history books and documentaries there might be saying that the ministeries of german fuhrer adolfus hitler were robbers, thieves, sleuths....etc. But then how did they exemplified dressed so perfectly acted in accordance with times. They must have been descendants of some knights kings lineage of nobility.

"The vision of their leader was flawed from its inception. If you are planning to take over the world, you don't do so with an appeal to genetic, mental, or other forms of conformity. Each one of those ideas are fatally flawed."
They were said themselves of the third reich. So their ancestors were following the same ideals that they might had passed on to there generations.

If you study their military machines names and specifications, it seems very systematic not a work of some ordinary people. Their names and chronological order are like knights names and their war machines but in the modern iron world generation world order.

There creations when they were in power potential the moving iron fortress...was not just a dream but real practical creation. But its hard to believe that during or aftermaths of the world war 2 carnage most of the things were destroyed or dissappeared.

I saw in my mind memories visions about how is modern day germany. And i saw a post industrialization remnants country. With the modern generation and other families living peacefully.
If they were to practically again become super power empire, with the sanctions on them from since 1950s, its a impossible task.
With no warships no submarines. And small armoured tanks and some designer fighter jet. If perhaps there are signs of military build up then the west and the soviets see them as threat? Like a fighter jet taking off in european skies is ward off from many bases of soviet and US ???

In the 1938s, it was like i imagine the days of war. When there were headlines in the newspapers...World at brink of war. Germany joins allies with russians. Britain readying skies. German planes bombed much of france. etc etc...
Then the sirens used to sound and much of lighting was seen in darkness. Ear deafening sounds were heard explosions, death, ruins, aftermath...and people were running here n'there...

In the modern world days, there is no such wars. In this age there is 'silent wars'. From the skies unknown fighter jet appears and bombs a place. Everything is shattered in minutes. Men seen with ak-47s fighting unknown wars....

I saw in my mind visions a day a reckoning when the reich would again survive reform and built war machines. The same fighter aircraft which i had drawn would be constructed by german nazis on an airfield. They are in numbers perhaps twenty planes, but i saw only four taking off. When the engines were started, a very scary sound illusion came seen from the plane. You know that germans nazis are very like anger person they instill aggression in themselves. The plane pilots were perhaps italians. So as keeping the ties as in world war 2 the german italian front axis. The year is perhaps 2083.

But the design of the fighter jet is seeming up against the likes of electronic age perfections F-15 eagle c of usa. As they met head on, the german nazi jet uses its thrust speed to strive ahead from the F-15 range. Then the german fighter jet reach for the skies and dives at higher magnitude speeds. There are two guns underneath the nose cockpit of the german fighter jet with some antennaes in front. As they are supersonic creations 200 years advancement.

But i read in newspapers that german reich nazis were finding it very difficult to raise themselves again to superiority. So they had bombed many a villages in africa. In the future, the world seems so dhingy modern. All people in bad temperament. And africa seems like barren land lonely...!!!

Now who would compete a massive storage of US jet fighters and precision bombs. Their heavy bombers like B-52 and the russian counterparts tupolevs.
Now with americans taking to arming themselves...with all their created modern war machines, so how would you explain your side? Aren't they a threat?

So i am thinking if german nazis were to reform again, then they again had to built their panzer division tanks armory. The idea is then to create a battle improvised panzer five tank. High speed, quick, high powered, better armor.... It would then be seen screeching through like a bullet in the wind. Wrecking havoc and destroying anything coming in between. It should give good head on competition to soviet T-84 tanks.

I read in the newspapers that no one gives a damn about germany third reich in modern times though they instigated the world war 3. They are still ranked at number three in the world with soviets and americans at the top.
Nowdays warring sides to other countries seems very easy. Unmotiveless, just some good weapons and some good army group....would recklessless make havoc in european countries.
But challenging missiles systems of soviets and americans...?

Funny that in 1940s, the soldiers of german reich nazis were so well co-ordinated. They dressed in coat smoked a cigarette. Their directives were to move a artillery cannon to some kilometers by hand over the wheels. They then even used cell phones at that time?

Then a panzer 4 used to come from behind. (as panzer 4 seems very modern like t-56 tank)
When resistance were seen they hid themselves behind walls and fired with mp40s.
So the world is still the same....


----------



## bellbottom

There are some places in bombay (mahalaxmi-lower parel) which looks exactly (in winter) as if were like first inhabitated by whites societies....now is in dirty conditions but perhaps would had been a fashion versace in modern day. These buildings must have been some engrez nazi offices(kamala mills) or maybe modern loom factories in olden times 16th century. I have a mind visions where there was a office building where a Blockleiter(weimar republik) used to sit in office and every state officer used to resume duty towards him. But in that memory bombay seems bright, neat and clean. When i visit this place i feel so nice cool breeze like being in foreign country. The only thing is that as this places are built on graves of others it seems cursed. Even fresh food seems inappropriate taste. I see even old bomber planes hovering in the sky dropping cylinders bombs? How could the nazi officers survive cylinder explosions? There was a team of Reich II who fought till the last man, there were russian officers too. One last nazi officer even lifted a heavy panzer mounted machine gun in hands and fired at the aircraft. But died due to injuries.

Then there could have been a peace treaty agreement in 1790s. Which enemity then lead to again build up in modern day 19th century and the preceding world wars 1 & 2....

Then its seems foolishness on indian peoples part that they still preserve their memories. Even old offices of the past. Hahaha.
And how come that the time phase itself ate away people. So the coming age people in modern day never knew of reich 2, nor world war planes, nor stories world of that time....or did the historians deliberately lied..?

I was thinking about more memories of bombay of weimar republik in reich II days. As is said in indian history books and also as mentioned in international history channels, it is said that in world war 2 the allied powers were britain, america, france ...and axis power were germany-italy, russia and japan. But if it were vice versa in bombay wars of the past world?
Like germany-italy, russia were allied fighting against briton, japan and america india.
As i see in the memory visions that the german weimar republik was like a movie.
So reich III was in glory for about 7 years from 1933 to 1940s. Then reich II was in glory lets say from 1590s build up to 1790s.
As the main city was divided into blocks so were the tasks of supervising were given to many officers who worked under blockleiter who was then the head of the german strict state control.
The indians in the modern day built the bombay ruins as they could never built again once the romanesque structures and buildings...so they just built the buildings at the very place but kept the mapping roadways structure exactly the same as would had been in its prime in 1670s....as the third reich II.
The city with in my memories neat and clean kept was a wonder to everyone in the world at that time.
Like a industrial zone....at many places.
So the nazis weimar were ranked according to their superiority skills...So when their army or air-force had collapsed somewhere in europe. So their power was somewhat weakened. So in the indian newspapers printing press all the news were coming so indians also took to protest against them.
Till the other day when russian officers had met the blockleiter in person discussing the status of the state.
So on the intercom there was many announcements of wars. And phones were coming at the desk...that factions of unknown tanks entering the bombay city and mass crowds creating havoc at many places. So the german blockleiter then assigned many a german officers to fight till the last blood.
Unusual black colored tanks had been seen entering at many places. And many calls to blockleiter saying that many of his top ranks were dying one after the another.
So as the weimar republik was not just a joke known in europe as reign of terror. The blockleiter himself stood up and dressed in his supernatural swastika armoured long knee length coat.
Then in the morning it was 9 am and many young germans were taking off the fat blockleiters coat. It was full of many bullet holes, and lot of water was being poured over him. But still he was standing and fought the next days as well.
Then as i had mentioned the last german stand against the unknown death aircrafts seen in the air. Before him there was also another martyr italian who was fighting in a panzer III who too was killed by a crowd.
The tall last german who was carrying a turret gun in his hand had brought down one death plane all by himself with the plane coming down two seater aircraft falling burning hellfire.
The aftermath was devastating. Vast craters everywhere, buildings all cratered to pieces, septic smell, chemical colored waters( like chemical weapons) and huge cylinders lying unexploded in craters. Many white bodies seen lying here and there with like melted them.
So i think that the weapons of nazis of reich II were outdated weapons of 1690s and they were brought into play in modern day world of 1940s world war 2.
But what german society was thinking about that one day for sure that many backward countries in modern day like 2014 would come to power with nuclear weapons and armory. So they might had tested many a weapons and foreseen their results preventions as they were 200 years in advancements.
The thing is then something happens like war events and news were written something else in modern day history....
Like there was a german submarine attack in 1940s in bombay harbour and it was written some gas explosion.
Or the poland katlyn massacre were perhaps live recorded nuclear testing on humans.
So i again venture into the memories visions of bombay.
I see that there was a big mansion like house at lower parel. And a fat person in gray black suit came out with many dignitaries, vintage cameras flashed...and then came a very big rolls royce vintage black colored car. Into which the gentleman went. Then there was a siren and a small armoured tank was seen rolling giving a krrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeek sound...
And a vintage huge steam engine which moved back and forth....like for titanic like ladies...
Many trees were there...
So there must had been some theatre and film making of bombay of that time. If motion pictures cameras were there in 1690s. So when the bombay was destroyed in war, then a big crowd came and had burned down all the unknown german movie film reels?
And then in 1930s, built there own films and revamped inventions, books as if in the past nothing had happened....

When the war in bombay was over of reich II, many scientists came to study what was the chemical nature of the devastated place in 1690s. There were signs of chemical carbide, carburundum, cyanide...depositions everywhere. Some gases sources as well...fumes.
At that time as there was weimar republik military state so they had screened out many a population from bombay and must have created an electric wired fencing watchtowers. Through the gates only some out state steam engines were seen entering.
So when the total indian population was screened out of bombay, then there was a day of commemoration on the lower parel tulsi pipe street to hanes street, when many old cars went across with white people men, women and children waving some flags. These memories are in real time in colored as normal not in black and white films.

Then many indians were in anger, frustration, like zombies clinging to fence across bombay border. In that indian crowd there were some americans too i think.
Then as at that time of glory of reich II, there was an old airfield somewhere. At that place some huge bombers were seen. They had fast turbo prop four engines. And had big cannon guns. Through a chain mechanism clinging sound used to come, and big rounds belt was seen loading into a huge box. The tyres of the plane were of the size of human height. These heavy fortress bombers were perhaps used for attacking any ships coming closer or perhaps bombing some place. Their huge guns at angle of attack used to create havoc.
At the landing of this fortress plane, it seemed very simple than the modern day aircrafts. The fortress plane used to glide down slowing in the air with speeding fans and landed easily. There were other small high speed turbo prop bombers single engine.....which used to make weird sounds of the engine. Like trrrriiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn and when at angle of attack they used to sound as if air screeching siren....whizzing past at high speed. If at that time the turbo prop engines were superior and could match the performances of modern day fighter jets...?!!
Then there was also a rocket designing factory somewhere at the outskirts of the bombay city. Many people like labour were making rockets which were alligned to the fighter turbo-props. This supply then was shipped to european states, and from there cow beef was brought into bombay port.
So at that time air was clean nice breeze winter, so at many places as it was weimar republik so many new factories might had been there at that time...like chocolate factory, bread, wine, butter, biscuits, dress materials....etc.
Then when weimar republik went away in war, then bombay was occupied by britain. So the fortress bombers also dissappeared and it was replaced by britain bomber aircrafts.
And indians too came into independent state stating indian laws, weaving own yarn and banning beef. And changed even many names of old streets and places...
http://www.aboutmumbai.com/names.asp

Whereas in the weimar republik rule many indians who worked for them, had made homes dwellings inside below the ground. Perhaps there was the death toll times when people were really scared of war or perhaps they crossed the electric fences through trench tunnels leading to the weimar side. So i saw in my mind visions that a small height russian army soldier was seen walking with a huge mechanism flame thrower. Which was then taken over by reich army soldiers as a shortened version.

Perhaps at that time, there was no powerfull anti-aircraft guns artillery nor any anti-air missile system. So it was very difficult to bring down enemy aircrafts by weimar ground forces.

That means the world is not a craze anymore than what is pretentiously presented over the years. So there is no such thing left nothing new to be bemused or emotionally overrided.

Lets discuss something else....
like how about harnessing electrical energy interference ?
Do you know that humans and all other living creatures live on short impulses of electric voltage impulses.
If the electrical source as i see in my mind visions in 1692 there were many big voltage wires going across the rooms of the blockleider's office main switch towards many a cloth looms mills...etc. If the source of these electrical energy were not some generators but the wires were inputed from deep down below trenches...from some source below earth.
Then the karmic world was full of electrical impulses in the air which created interferences.
Reich III had different experiments like sustaining life in various radiations as persecution of jews.
Whereas reich II perhaps had experiments in harnessing electrical impulses small electrical energies swirling in air, through hands....etc
So i think there was a discharge gun created which used to directionalize electrical energies towards an object. So wood was a good insulator for many a aircrafts against it.
The latest science discussions at that time were of laser.
Other than that perhaps human bodies were subjected to electrical impulses. Like in a laboratory there were many persons were kept with hands legs were smothered away. Then through electrical impulses they were again put life into it.
So some german people argued that earth was infact flat not round and below lived other world. And world was infact a shorter place above.
Funny i see in my mind memories visions that germans reich II in bombay never boasted their swastika red flags nor gave any hand raising hail salute.

I remember in my mind visions memories that when i was first entering into the weimar zone, i was taken to a place where there opened another time zone in bombay.
So there i saw in the sky several times in the dream lapses of mind corners a opening, where many bird like creatures were seen.
As the war had progressed in 1690s there was a time in bombay when there were hardly any buildings or structures left. And there was a hard concrete bunker at some place. All the ground around was like dugged up uneven with many rivers of stagnant chemical compounds were seen. And it was daytime and there was a stipulated time set as there were no aircraft bombers in sight. But still some earthquakes were happening like bombs from the skies.
Then this continued for more than two hours...then at the interval i was standing up on the ground and a notable SS officer had came to meet me. Like a dream phase lucid dream in real time. He then told me that he has taken measures to fight the resistance. Then the next day i saw him perhaps his soul dream imagery from where he came i don't know. My head spinning and not able to see clearly. That there were many wounds on his SS uniform. Height six feet. Like he wanted to tell me that he were dying....
Then the earthquakes still continued. Then at another instance of time interval in my lucid dreams i saw a SS officer of the renaissance times, his height was 6feet 2 inch. Face was covered by some armour sheath and black colored dressed uniform as nazi SS officer but with a cloth hanging behind his back like a teutonic knight. He too then disappeared into air. This nazi teutonic knights has no mention in any books nor history as appearance.( while the modern dressed nazis came in 1930s)
After that i can't remember what had happened or what i had seen in the memories...perhaps some creatures or maybe white big faries from the earth below ground...

The tall german whom i had mentioned earlier of reich II had also once mentioned when he was fighting with the death turbo prop planes in the sky with the turret or impulse discharger gun, he had gazed up in the sky by his cornerest lucid dreams mind something had hit him like the creatures swirling like in some portal in the sky had come down to earth to attack him, when he were looking at the death plane which was flying in another direction. When the medics were bandaging him he felt amused.

I also couple of days ago in real world when i had gone long distance travel by bus in bombay had sensed something in the sky but can't say what it was, like i had felt asleep in the bus.

These visions memories are like seeing science fiction movie, if they are truth real?
If earth were infact flat and not round in this space galaxy....and to the horizon there was no end... and below earth there is another world? Like some race people creatures come from the distance of the planet from the below other side...

I find the modern day 1940s concentration camps very amusing...i mean i never saw in my mind visions in 1690s in reich II. Like piling up of jews or waking them up for slavery? How could they have survived?
There was just an instance of 1690s that there was a laboratory of science where there was an announcement. And some weird creatures undescribable came from the other side of the earth perhaps from below bodies of six humans which were kept on tables.

The creatures then disappeared into the lucid dream darkness. And some nazi doctors had some wires impressed upon the bodies.

A very foul smell came i thought the smell was of decomposing flesh but the nazi doctors said they were after affects of systemic electrocution as of burning of blood cells. The blockleiter had summoned up the nazi officer for reporting on the six bodies.
So the officer had resisted from working under such worst environments.
Then perhaps after some weeks the six bodies were alive walking in the camp outside nazi laboratory.


----------



## Guest

Hmm, it would seem that even here, Godwin's rule still applies.


----------



## bellbottom

I was remembering my mind visions memories....
That the picture i had drawn of the nazi reich II soldier wearing long coat and a gas mask. I looked closely at him and some fumes vapor were seen coming out from the gas mask, white vapor.
Then there was also a original half-track in the memories corner. It was like taken out from some hell black metal with inscriptions on it.....
I asked who is inside the half track?? As the doors were not opening. And a big unknown turret gun lay above it.
When the door was opened there was fumes unknown gas inside it. And inside there was only one man operating it.
He was wearing a leather black sheath material covering from the head to the chest, with only eyes opening...
Like i remember the movie hell boy. I thought it was fake logical concept. But as seen in the visions people say at that time 1690s that it was a real robot creation from hell. Mind actuated, thought processing, operating the half-track and also the turret gun from some automatic mechanism. But there were no tv inside. But still could read whats outside. There were two half tracks i had seen in the memories.
Then there i had seen some checkpost somewhere where two roads met at V.
There too i had seen some unknown actuated systems of defence. The temperature had become so cold, that it was fog and visibility was very poor. Then i had seen the arrival of reich III nazi officers in bombay who seemed like petty officers.


----------



## bellbottom

Since childhood i am hearing that foreign countries are this that, have you seen this that? many people had dreams to settle in abroad....Now there seems to be no mention of such things. Even the not so rich do not care who foreign white people are not where they live.....So the world seems changed radically. I am myself confused...to the once people who once sang praises of others now do not even mention it. There is now always a return flight seems like coming from a neighbouring interstate village.....so whats new? today? Am i living in a fake life? amusing were the times of past were lies? or now i mean why didn't the theatre still continued abrupt changes?


----------



## bellbottom

Well christmas is still a month away...
but here is a well known william shakespearan like song sang by freddie mercury






Can anybody ever finds me as somebody to be loved
Each morning i get up and tidying
can't barely stand on my feet
take a look at yourself in the mirror
and i cry
oh good lord what you are doing to me
i spent all my years in believing you
that i just can't get to feel relieved
lord
somebody oooh somebody
can't anybody finds me like somebody to be loved
yeah
i work hard
he works hard
everyday of my life
i worked till i ached to my bones
at the end of the day
i take home my hard earned pay all on my own
i go down to my knees
and praise the lord
to the tears which had run down from my eyes
oh
somebody
ooooh somebody
can't anybody finds me like somebody to be loved

he works hard
everyday
i try n' try n' try
but everybody wants to put me down
saying things like that i am going crazy
they say i have a lot of powers in my prayers
let the cofers say that still when there will be no one left to believe
yeah yeah yeah yeah

can't anybody finds me like somebody to be loved
anybody can't finds me someone to be loved
can't feel and i have got no rhythm
i just keep losing my money
he just keep losing and losing
i am ok, i am al'right
he's alright he's alright
as i have no faith as not offend
as i have to gotta get out of this prison cell
one day i am gonna be free oh lord

thus
find me somebody to love
find me somebody to love...

can't anybody finds me somebody to be loved
find me somebody somebody...to love
find me find me find me....
ooooh somebody to love...
oooohhhhhh hu
anybody anywhere


----------



## bellbottom

she keeps moving in her shandong....( morgue carriage)
in her pretty cabinet ( in a coffin)
let them in case she says ( wedding rings)
just like marie antoinette
build in remedies ( in case decomposes)
a crux job der kennedys ( one who digs)
and everytime an invitation ( last rites)
you can't decline

caviar and cigarrettes ( when raised from the dead again)
well versed in ettiquetes
extraordinarily nice ( dresses she used to wear)
shes' a killer Queen
gunpowder and gelatin 
dynamite with a laser beam
guaranteed to blow your mind ( french cakes)
anytime
recommended at other place
insatiable and appetite
wanna ride?

to avoid complications
she never came the same address
in her conversations
she spoke just like a baroness
little man from china
down to guage jamaina (she gets down from her carriage)
renegade incidently is (steps on her slave)
where till your back gets inclined

perfume came naturally from paris ( rotten smells arise)
naturally
oh god she is so careless
mysterious and precise

shes' a killer
Queen...
gunpowder and gelatin
dynamite with a laser beam
guaranteed to blow your mind 
anytime...

drop off a hat ( drinks blood)
thus as its elegant
playfull as a pussycat
momentarily out of action
temporarily out of time ( when steam operated car was invented)
absolutely drive you wild
wild wild...
shes' trying to get you

shes' a killer Queen
gunpowder and gelatin
dynamite with a laser beam
guaranteed to blow your mind
anytime
recommended at other place
insatiable and appetite
wanna ride?
wanna drive?


image sharing sites

Nowdays does anyone even bows before king queens?
I was walking to a new found place in bombay which is at some outskirts location near andheri east...! I checked my mind memories and i found weird things in it. Perhaps may sound foolish and airy. I found myself across some time portal magical....i went passed to some other world. Like as if there were two points of time across the centuries. Like it reminds me of this killer queen song...this place was once colonised by whites many many centuries ago...Spooky as it may seems, like some christian graveyard (big crosses and white fog appears)of unknown past....or the damn village of witches (lighting and witches sounds used to come from some place). But i don't know why a black colored buggy came past this way across once was a jungle. And we don't remember well the other past point of time. Like we in that time were some one else and this point of time we are some one else. There is also a hill way like some vampire movies. I checked my memories that across time portal like i thought i would reach some old palace but when i reached there...i saw only trees and trees like a jungle...and perhaps a dilapidated walls of some old fort away from some place unknown. There i turned back and saw some electronic illusion some dark figure of some old time woman. Or was it marie antoinette herself, french queen who once used to live in bombay india...? So through time travel we can't go back and could never secure the past lives. 
Then back then there were no much people on streets nor in towns..in this modern times...so many people and madness. Like if this were true i can't remember at all how the past world was there. As the history goes french people do used to live in bombay some centuries ago. The place name is chandivili....if i had a time machine i could had seen that past world...
The reincarnated mixed french indians maybe somewhere.
Amusing it reminds me of vampire movies....the way from the morgue to the coffins....and the crosses....drinks blood. Burns in sunlight. Thus never drank spirit water nor got staked in front of the mirror. But just got poofed into a bat...Shes' a killer queen.....


----------



## bellbottom

I again searched into my memories....that once an early morning there was a nice bright sunlight...and i saw a very tall white young man walking on the street at the same damned place....
I neared him for i remembered him as one of my friend of past centuries....
His skin was very white and i neared him. Perhaps he had a provocative soul...
Then an old white man came some days after, he was called the undertaker of that grave....
Perhaps he brought some caskets with him...and some very huge heavy crosses decorative artistic...like crucifixes...many foreigners were handling it....to put them in correct places...the undertaker is all sweat shaking fat man who did all the job under the scorching sun.
Then on one night...i had seen a full orange moon( like as if two moons the dearth night of reincarnation)....from then i don't remember what ceremony took place...
Then i remember there was a big horse carriage returning from the same route....
Inside was a young white princess whose hairs were softer than i have even seen imagined...i even touched them......was she my friend too? then who was i in that memory?
I saw outside of the horse carriage, and the mist air sunlight the trees are still the same....the carriage is moving very fast, the street seems wider and no shops in sight...
Perhaps the scene was of some caskets to move away from the grave....
One carriage had knocked something on the way and had overturned...


----------



## bellbottom

I looked into the time travel phases of life and i saw that before the way to the grave there used to be a white sand road like a small mountain. Sometimes i saw from far two or maybe three french knights were seen walking coming. This was a sacred i mean in those times it was such a world that medieval lifestyles. These french knights looks exactly as musketeers dressed, but were very brutale. Their armour, persona and sword was out of this world. And many people of that time were scared to death just by their presence. They used to live in wood fireplace, houses lit with candle-lights and fire torches. 
Then there were even white colored decorated houses of vintage styling where perhaps french colonies used to live around the grave.
I neared one musketeer french knight, perhaps in history he knew me. I saw him closely, his skin was like rugged meshed. And carried a big helmet kind of thing.
They had their horses kept at some place else. 
I too had the feel the souls wind and felt of that time. 
Like if the french soldiers or me had to address the byzantine king queen of that time? Then they travelled from sakinaka to churchgate by horses and horse carriages, as in those time steam engines were not there.
Then i perhaps saluted the byzantine king queen by bending the knees, with helmet tucked in one side and bowed by signature with other hand.
Then the byzantine queen too perhaps on an odd day made a secret visit towards the king or maybe queen of france. Her horse carriage travelled then from churchgate to saki naka....such a long distance. There should be a royal french house if not palace here somewhere in chandivli village somewhere whose remnants now have vanished. To where the byzantine queen held meetings and quickly went back in no time....like gushed of wind dissappearance. As ordinary people even whites were not allowed to see nor meet the queen in those days. I do not remember clearly the face of french queen and her courtiers( or i knew like there was a colourfull room where she used to change her dresses, i mean she were fond of many dresses). But in my mind i feel that the byzantine queen of india of the past unknown time had the same face just like the present day queen elizabeth 2. Who perhaps then got reincarnated again in the present time to held the throne of england?!!!*funny*(i mean its just a thought)
Perhaps in those times many fair french princesses lived nearby in the houses. 
Then in those times there used to practice some magic. Like looking beyond visual away from eyesight. Then perhaps making the horse carriage sway past through the wind.
The musketeers french knights sword too seems like brown bronze in color very heavy unusual than normal swords of that time. I looked midget in comparison with the french knights musketeer.
Funny that times changes and people reborn still look the same with some alterations even after so many centuries. And we can't change the practical time, whatever its going to happen it does happen, i reason out this way back in those days too, and still in present day after so many centuries.





Like that incident when the grave bodies were to be transported to some other place. And i was also accompanied with some french princess like marie antoinette. And there were many miscreants along the way who were firing napoleonic guns and pistols at our horse carriage. As we had to sway past all the miscreants i used all my strength and had fired a napoleonic big heavy gun looking outside the moving horse carriage window. A large ball of fire was seen at the end of the gun. But inadvertently the horse carriage had to slip...
The road is still there.....


----------



## bellbottom

I asked the morgue white old man what language are you speaking? it doesn't seems french!!! As his work was coming to completion of putting up the last crucifix. As i felt he was speaking something like spanish...or perhaps some unknown occult language...of before christ times....
Then there was a night when i was walking way past the houses....and many candles were lit up at some auspicious day. Or was it christmas celebrated in past times.....


----------



## bellbottom

As depicted in the johannes falco amadeus famous video ....rock me amadeus.....




I can't remember that such dressed white people were living in main imperial bombay churchgate side...near the palaces.
But as i see in my mind memories that many white person i saw of old byzantine dresses....in and near chandivali village.
Like once i had seen a horse back byzantine rider, then a possessed byzantine man wearing brown black old world dress very fair skin and white hairs tied with a black bow knot. 
I neared that possessed man, people said that his soul was like some powerful energy field...some gothic sounds were coming neared from him. Many others like such came from nowhere, walked a little then again dissappeared into thin air in to some another portal end.
This questions then is the soul when of another time prosperous world when dies, buried, does it really reincarnates into his next his/her life in another time future world...?
Or does the souls of the past still exists and again re-visits his past roots for his self-gratification.
There is also parsee minority who still live nearby saki naka at andheri village....they too are re-incarnations. Perhaps they too might be of anglo-french lineage coming from the ages whom freddie mercury depicts. Also the french cakes. Some parsees still look like europeans.
So meaning is to say that the "amadeus" movie generation were living in some old time world in chandivili mumbai in its golden era...herr mozart times.
I was standing at a roof top of some buiding from there i gaze my eyesight to far. And in present day there i see so many buildings, residences offices and even greenery trees mountains. As why would had amadeus generation of the past might had lived in this place for its serene beautifull climate.
I see in my mind memories that i lived opposite of the grave across the road in some house perhaps i can't remember much. And there were small buildings which had glass windows still in those times!!! So in the horse carriage ride i liked it so much the view way going past....

Then in one memory i walk past the grave towards the corner of the adjoining houses to it... and there lived a beautifull white woman there. She had invited me, to give me some chicken stew she had prepared. There houses were made up of weird white mud...before christ times!!! Now at present there are walls and buildings. The once grave is now taken as marriage caterers and parties by indians.

I see in my mind memories...that once i was lost and i was asking french queens address. I was searching searching and still in those days the roads were so jumbled up i couldn't found it. Then in the present day world time too i would like to search the (if any) remains are there of any french palace of byzantine times...





If this scene in amadeus movie ...queen of the night aria...is infact the burning of the witches at the altar thy at fathers' curse theme....is taken from chandivili village of witches. And the earlier words might be of pouring blood into perhaps engraving souls to raise them from the death some old christian occult ritual ( the ghostly special effects thunder and ghost sounds if it were real?)....! And nothing to do with any story like giving knife by mother to her daughter for killing her lover...
It seems absurd that french queen lived in this damned village but in my memories it was her home when in prosperity. 
Looking at the mind memories it seems like a struggle between french remnants with indians taking over this place. All bleeding and finally the last french exit.... Funny the progenies of the indians still look same till date....

P.S.- when was exactly isaac newton wrote all his physics works in 679 a.d. or even before that? Why do all indians i mean me too have to read learn it...the concepts of old times!!! What in the name of education?


----------



## bellbottom

Comic with all the traffic and madness....but this is the real way of the once used to be of french queen....the trees, weather and beauty reminds me of old times....






If herr mozart also sometimes visited this village and had a house but which got demolished...800 a.d.


----------



## bellbottom

Just when i posted this video link which i had taken, i today again visited the place and there the whole premises was covered by white fog for many hours in the morning. Just like as in gothic medieval movies like of vampires and draculas. 




This song killer queen theme seems to be of the white square briefs which the french queen used to prefer specially made for her of satin silk threads.....wanna try?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

bellbottom said:


> This song killer queen theme seems to be of the white square briefs which the french queen used to prefer specially made for her of satin silk threads.....wanna try?


No thanks, bellbottom, but thanks for the invite...I like to visit whenever the peyote runs out...


----------



## bellbottom

I studied freddie mercury's face features...i feel like it reminds me of how i might have looked in my school days when i was young....though i am not a parsee.


upload photo

I am baffled how freddie mercury knew all the old songs, voice changing of the castle age times....i mean gothic english. Also he sings top of his voice like shouting but still seems melodious. While i give variation in english singing...soft voice....





This concert song seems as if seeing happening of 2010...

Freddie mercury sings as if singing in film playback vocals mode, like of some romantic or folk tale medieval movie songs....


----------



## Morimur

bellbottom said:


> I studied freddie mercury's face features...i feel like it reminds me of how i might have looked in my school days when i was young....though i am not a parsee.
> I am baffled how freddie mercury knew all the old songs, voice changing of the castle age times....i mean gothic english. Also he sings top of his voice like shouting but still seems melodious. While i give variation in english singing...soft voice....


I think you need to leave Freddie Mercury alone for a couple of hours and go for a walk.


----------



## bellbottom

I again looked into the old memories. The byzantine kingdom was not easy as it seems monarchy in those times. I feel like some moments were very like comedy. Like once i was called by some french monarchy to test a cannon. And there were many soldiers standing at some far off location on a hilly region. There we had tested the cannon.
Then there used to come a letter which was written in italics. It stated that knights were to resume duty for almost more than seven months. So times seems tough in those times as many places that i had to manage to reach off to far off places for the french army contingent. 
The fightings went off with another white unknown army who had given warfare proposals. Then the old times armies exchanged fires with their muskets like guns, cleaning of the musket, filling the gunpowder, ball and lighting the splinter. The sound of the thunder of the cannons was really heartchilling. When i returned from the warfront it really used to make me sweat in the hot humid sun.
So the times were very stricter. Fun life was only for sometimes.
From the above it seems many many green trees like a dense jungle till eyes could see far. Many of the lands were under my name.
Then there were some days when i had to attend the court. The court i remember was like reflecting metals and curtains....sunlight rays, humid. And there was like a meeting, there were other french knights who were much huge than me sitting beside me in a row. They were speaking discussing something. I still remember that i used to felt really boring sitting for hours there waiting like for someone in a weird aristocratic dress with a helmet beside me. ( but i can't remember at which princely palace the french had gathered!!!)
I tried reading the french monarchy history...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_French_monarchs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_India

Then there were times that i had lead some important battle against a skilled side.
My contingent used to comprise of white army of say more than hundred troops...we used to travel very far in uneven lands unknown on foot. Till we spotted the enemies armies. Some armies were weak. But some armies were really very skilled.
In one battle, there was a sand dessert some small mountains. And the opposite side used to make sword heaves clinging very quick also showed magic skills like dissappearing and again appearing. I first thought once that battle hardened soldiers had no minds but they had fought well. Perhaps they sometimes suffered from nervousness. One battle was badly lost as many french army men were lying on the ground. (the french army men were very white in skin color) And some who survived left. I read about battle of plassey, but seems my memories are even before that time, as i see no elephants nor many horses. I reckon that the opposite army were indians only. Some opposite groups i saw were blown out of cannon shells, some were seen throwing arrows with bows. Muskets rifles sounds were heard.
I remember if the army got lost disbanded, then the troops used to return back on their own through the jungle. I remember i was once struck by an arrow in the chest (i was wearing a metal armour or it had went through metal armour i can't remember) But i had came walking all way back some after seven days some after twenty-four days.
Then i remember the evening the green trees the breeze. The locals villagers were selling something drink which tasted just like coke of those times!!!
On the odd days i remember i used to wear white loosen full sleeve shirt and with a black cloth tucked at the back with a string tied around neck like musketeers dress.
Funny in the modern day world, with most modernest weapons and warfare the world seems easily conquerable. Nowdays we have voice, media and even emotions. Back in that time memories i see no care for any emotions at all.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charleville_musket
Chandivili musket


----------



## bellbottom

I was imagining things....
in my mind i saw that where there was a grave there ought to be a church. So there should have been a church at some place in charleville ofcourse. And there was some symbol of some godhead insignia. Then from the sky like magic a dense cloud of heavenly object came. From then when it reached the surface of the earth, it might have been an angel. I first thought it as superstition....






Then in one another memory scene i saw the french queen and her mother eating marinated chicken delicasy. Due to the time displacement there i saw distortion, like rottening of chicken mass. But looking closely all the hallucinations went away. And the taste too was delicious.


----------



## bellbottom

I just heard saw a very good performance of freddie mercury and his band....radio ga ga.




Its really unbelievable its in 1985 or maybe earlier recorded. But its music quality and video quality seems like of year like as if of present day 2015. Its music instruments and its tuning play also seems very unbelievable. Like 1985 were such modern times then. In my view it even surpasses musical performances of modern day MTV artists of period 1992 to 1999. Its concerts staging also seems very modern, even modern better music than limp bizkit. Real Hard Rock metal music. Even i tried but found hard to sing.
So freddie mercury and his band was really glorious in its hey days. Superstar band of bombay. 
If i were to stage a recreation of this radio ga-ga...then what four of his band members had achieved, i would then have to hire more than twenty asians talented musicians or maybe europeans to get that tone rhythm correctly. And his voice i am thinking what kind of singing is this like top of his voice but still so sweet and there is no lip synching stage play...its real singing....like as if witnessing a time travel.




Listening again to this song, its make running my imaginations...like bombay of europeans in modern day?
All from churchgate to andheri all whites again taking their places....? The train comes and its filled with all whites europeans and also whites all over the street if they had not left bombay, the alter version of the time machine. But who would vacate the residences if they want to accommodate so much of white population? Otherwise everyone would had died out of suffocation...!!!
The modern day of bombay would had again returned....all quiet (as i see it without whites just another urbanized village of 1940s) Like hitting a computer program in a dream sequence when whites are so quick to occupy in large numbers various suburbs of bombay like grant road, churni road.... Like then they would again see the evening sunset through their windows. But they would be out of touch...some time they would take to adjust to cook good chicken stew. And again they would be seen standing waiting for the train to come, all the men and their ladies in good decent dresses at dark nights.....
Are we here just for radio ga ga?


----------



## bellbottom

I sometimes travel and feel in my mind like seeing bombay as the stage scenario of weimar republic which left their homes. Like witnessing the life and times of 8mm reel modern times of some black and white episode of allesklar kommissar old famous german detective teleseries. Just that whites were not there.
What if weimar republik were still in power till this modern day, then times would had been different???
Like many americans and german migrants who live now in freedom in USA, enjoying their lives peacefully...were to leave their jobs homes in america. And would had to work as workers in factories as labour in bombay? And under weimar republik the ordinary days would had been very strict.
And there was a weimar german high speed commuter train in bombay of black colour, its height was very high but german women were of mid height. And all the dust used to gush by the sides when the german train used to arrive....





The sunlight, the climate of bombay the way the german in the past would had liked it....just as in this episode of allesklar kommissar....


----------



## bellbottom

I just was returning home from charlievilli bombay in the evening, and i sensed that in the night lights...some small lights appeared just over my head. Like as if some fairy tale magic which bestowed me a crown and its points lighted in the dark like some magical jewel. I again gazed up to see if i had mistakenly seen some other lights. As charlivilli the old french town, would be still remains of spiritual world christianity, the ghosts of the past. So perhaps i was bestowed with the coronation of the spiritual crown of as the prince of charlievilli....


----------



## bellbottom

Here's a killer queen...


----------



## bellbottom

Then from charlievilli there comes the byzantine kingdom, the sixty percent of muslim arabs ruling power. I just saw in my time machine that there used to be a ruler of this kingdom. Who used to preside over the muslim arab armies. Their stronghold was a place named saki naka. There was a vast big village of muslims some centuries years ago. In during the european wars many white roma, romans and greek warriors mainly kings queens came to live with muslim arab communities. Then with themselves they brought the honor, glory of their warring traditions with them to the muslim arabs. The then king of these warring byzantine stronghold once was of a foreigner white race. I saw in my dreams that his dress was like a viking soldier. His height was around 9 or 10 feet, hands and legs were enormous in size. Used to wear black steel metal colored armour. On his left side he had a big helmet and on his right side waist, there was tuck a very huge sword which had a very big handle. On the front chest there was like a zigzag metal armour sheath. And on his head was a crown the jewel of the byzantine. Sometimes he used to wear a black cloth over his back which was towards his ankle length. There was something thick hide on his back or maybe a shield tucked at his back. He then i saw in my mind memories visions presided over three vast sections of muslim arab armies. First one was a armoured sheath section which used to held a sword in front of their face. While the other two remaining were others cavalry and remaining soldiers. They had a very good reputation in wars and had very good skills. The horses of those times might had been very huge....
Just as shown in the sparta movie 300, a vast section of byzantine army was seen headed by the white king.
The resemblance of that king is very much the description of constantine in byzantine history books.
In the evening when the day used to dim, the king himself used to survey the byzantine stronghold. He had i saw in my mind that he had curly brown hairs when he had took off his helmet. When at war his three section army as well as his deputies used to travel to far off lands to fight and return again home. Once muslim arabs children had caught a white foreign mercenery soldier who was a handsome giant 13 feet tall brought to meet the king. He just needed a spear to fight against ten enemy soldiers and rip through any metal chain armour.
Then once he had killed a foreign white army delegate.
So there was once boiled a feud in the stronghold village.
The stronghold was surrounded by some east india company troups who had waged a battle to fight till the last men all the nights.
So in pitch black darkness the king and his muslim arab soldiers had fought many a nights. Lastly there was a road which was blocked by east india armymen or some unidentified sentries of some european nation who had brought in sentry machine gun which was very much new invention at that time.
The king then himself took many a shells of small cannons and bullets...and was critically injured in the end. His leg too was severed.
Now in modern day this place is still intact but have changed a lot.
Then its really confusing as to who had came first the chicken or the egg?
I mean if charlievilli were before christ village then there was a grayskull castle somewhere over the hill, whose castle age white race warriors brought all the armour, glory to bombay.


upload pic


image hosting over 5mb


----------



## bellbottom

Here i sing like a julius caesar king.....






And the kingdom of charlievilli....






A welcome note for a knight's march?
As the roses are red, so is the love. From here i could have taken any part of the world and would had brought the world down on to its knees....
A panzer or a bmp would had done good.....poetry in motion.....explosion....
And i would had one day returned home victorious amidst all the celebrations....again back to charlievilli....


----------



## bellbottom

And thus i keepeth 
in search for peace calm
can't find whats within
that devours my spirit therein
as long as i be sure
that this time will be mine
so farthest i see
the waves of the sea
tides little high little low
were'd i where did i go?
as when this wind blows
keepin the chasms with me...to me

oh
time
wouldn't tell me the truth
that i seek so dearly
and won't let me 
to fiend again
the person that once i wanted to be
and thus
i am again alone
in this lonely world
wished i threw away my crown...
and come back again empty handed 
till this time ends....

love and despair
can't live without them
i just wanted to die
but something within me tells me...
to cry and to cry
as if nothing really happened....
didn't knew how to save face...

oh 
then wouldn't tell me to turn back time
back again
and live this life again
to the agony and pain again

I see little glimmer of hope
in this despair of time
wouldn't i do the fandango
thunderbolt and lightning
very very frightening
marriage of figaro
why are you starring at my face?
don't have any work to do?
thus i address my kingdom
in this old and young world
and just won't do without them
won't you believe in what just i've said...

thus beholds this throne that the devil had put aside just for me....

why had you been touched by love again?
ever fallen in love again?
thus show me your disrespect...
shamelessly
in this time of roses 
and lovelyness...


----------



## bellbottom

Listening to this fine tune of the Queen's castle age legacy....i again went into the time machine travel of the mysteries this place charlievilli has. I saw that before the before christ times this place charlievilli was like a exotic paradise jungle and therein the first byzantine races had colonized. 
Like if i see in through my eyes, then charlievilli looks different. During the arab-muslim world the charlievilli through the eyes seems like a reddish tinge mist like fairy tales with all the trees. And the roses are still there.
But even before that time before christ during the castle age byzantine...i saw that most of the times there was night, and there were two -three many big weird constructed houses....of unknown wheatish colored material of that age lighted perhaps by fire torches. This place was occupied by some unknown italian-german like family. They were very fair skin and wear loose old yarn dressing. Their behaviour was kingsly but pertaining to the victorian or elizabethian i don't know. There lived a fat owner white man who might have been regarded as the king of that time era. He spoke weird language unknown. 
So before the grave the first kingsly men and women of charlievilli lived here. Their legacy is such that there was a big black horse carriage and they used to make travel through it.
Then in of those times there was like beliefs in fairy tales and wizardry. Like the king himself used to speak some spells and around the trees some spirits used to do firework at random positions. Then there voices and also the nature karma also corresponded like magic spells by their presense. 
Then after came all the others,...the french, local indians, arab-muslims, parsees, persians and other indians....
Now the place charlievilli seems all inhabitated crowded buildings...etc. I also had a visions memory that there ought to had been a castle grayskoull somewhere over some hill nearby.
The castle age knight life i was imagining is something to laugh about or just something considered for some old time medieval movies. 
Like the knight comes to his paradise and is being received by his court.


----------



## Kieran

Now, just so's I don't get lost somewhere here, we're still talking about Wolfie, right? :wave:


----------



## bellbottom

I again saw in my mind memories though it may sound a little gibberish. But becoming a king of charlievilli is not crown that befits, but also for the sword which is kept in a red colored sheath. 
When the world's doors time portals were opened at the corners of charlievilli many old souls of past knights, kings and warriors, dark shadows came running and cross the paths of charlievilli. 
When i became the reigning king and returned from time portal to the time when in the glory days of charlievilli in the cool pleasant sunlight....many of the courtiers came running with all their pleasantries and bowed before me respected me as a king...
So i looked back and those were good times for the roman times king....
Then in as the modern times came...my face became deteriorated and i never saw my courtiers again.
Perhaps the old uncle king that i saw in the houses was perhaps king alonso of spain who might had married queen of france of charlievilli.
The olden times were such that king and some of his knights armies used to fight wars. The black armoured knights used to get dispersed in the jungles. While the king himself used to fight for so many hours and hours....!!!
Then the whites racism was also there back then in those before christ times.... Like racism was not just on skin racial religious basis...but on war basis too.
So i saw back in those times that whites people of portugal and france were enhanced beings with cultured as well as physically. But indians and other races were still in the developmental stages the primordial men and women, black skinned with bent backs. So human developments in indian asian regions were very slow. And moreover much indian population were all slaves of whites monarchy. So from before christ times to the modern 19th century it took so many centuries and then after india got its freedom. 
But King alonso of spain and queen of france, and their white kingdom were very sacred and intelligent.
They somehow contributed to the indian small kingdom microbiological occult science of their times. They inhibited genetic combinations into some indians...that after centuries their progenies had the same fairy tales combinations pertaining to the fair skin heirarchy of their past original christians...i.e. anglo-indians.
The americans came later in the 17 th century to bombay. So if we go across the globe, and could falsify all the stories of nazareth, bible, jews and world wars...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

bellbottom said:


> But King alonso of spain and queen of france, and their white kingdom were very sacred and intelligent.
> They somehow contributed to the indian small kingdom microbiological occult science of their times.


_Uhhhh_...I gotta stop visiting your thread, Bellbottom. It's seriously mind-altering!


----------



## bellbottom

But i am just using my common-sense and some mind memories. Its common sense that there was a king of charlievilli named alonso who married a queen of france...and they lived in bambei bombay.
Why a commoner would be crowned a king queen, only the white higher races were of greater lineage to become king queen....who were proven to have good sword fighting skills and also good in occult sciences. So then stands the kingdom of charlievilli. 
There might be a big white race population at their hands. And also the locals indians who worked with them. So when their time ended and they exited the country in perhaps 1200 a.d. They might have inhibited their genes into the locals indians somehow supernaturally...so that they again came being into existence white race even after centuries of years have passed.
I saw in my mind memories that there also was a christian monastary like they show in english movies. They used to wear maroon coloured dress and they perhaps lived in some small churches.
We i mean me are not taking into consideration years of existence but the small moments of time, so small moments of time are of short duration rather than comparing them to big years of written history.
Whereas i see our present world is of minimalistic existence...





If someone could walk me into the time world of the past, there i see thunderbolt and lightening in the sky, winds blowing at high speeds, old castles images appearing out from nowhere taking their places, and i pass into the transition from present time to the other past world....
But then i will have to walk again back all the way from past to present times.....

Yess then i can reason out that there was a herr mozart house.
But all the delicasies and amusement as depicted in amadeus movie are stolen from charlievilli, don't you think?





I wonder how the cannon used to sound of that time?!!!


----------



## bellbottom

I again today looked into the charlievilli time machine memories...and i saw that before the white christian monastery there was some kind of a marvel structure an unknown palace at its place. It was made up of glass of varied colors. So it stood a wonder at that time of king alonso of spain and queen of france. But some unknown wars had happened some period of time after its glory days. And from the skies came down fireballs which exploded and shattered the red colored magical glass palace to pieces. 
In its place then the christian monastery was built which then stood for 8 or maybe 40 years.
But really i had seen the king queen lived in that colored glass palace.
The king alonso of charlievilli i had seen himself on some occasional days used to wear magnificient robe only befitted to the king at that time. 

pic upload

But i never saw his queen of france, as i think they were invisible most of the time.
Then when the kingdom of charlievilli was at its prime, their favorite pastime in that times were duels between warrior civilizations of highest knight order.
Its like who is the king of the jungle kind of thing. The duels happened at daytime in the woods which are still intact to this date. Mainly i see many huge warriors like he-man like coming to fight of old world. Then there were huge armoured knights whose face was unknown shudded with black magic. Then there were also samurais with unknown karma weapons of black magic. It was not ordinary duels as shown in movies. Its something like how metal cuts through metals. I see into my memories that some duels went to the limits of time and strength. I had later worn the armoured metal sheath of medieval knight. If the opponent was perfectly subdued a music used to come in the air of the woods.


upload a picture

In that time i see that some musicians do came to show their presence in the palaces and other day to day happenings of the town were simple. But all the people were in their own work. Some houses were very fine made up of fine wood. But like seeing time machine in fast forward, the houses wood withered away and turned into black in color.


----------



## bellbottom

I again tried turning the pages of the history of charlievilli bombay...
And i saw so many other scenes....
Like in the past times on some weird days i had seen two pre-historic ape men with huge knives. Looking closely they seem very tall and agility was also very quick. When on their days they made havoc in the charlievilli village guillotining anyone who was on the streets. Like carnivore beasts their face was undescribable.

Then as you might have seen the amadeus movie there is a mention of Queen Elizabeth. So i was into my imaginations that once there were days of byzantine knights gathering of high order. A very old times crooked buggy had arrived. And a young youthfull queen elizabeth was seen addressing all the teutonic knights dressed as if alexander's army. The knights were divided into various sections. The climate was so nice on that day cool breeze...and it was open grounds at that time. There was a weird vehicle on display like a battle flint-stones times warcraft. Then the queen elizabethean had many family members who were most of the time living in luxuries and intoxication. In particular, there were one unknown prince and his mistrel who were always drunk and saying what not things to everyone. Just then in those days the highest knight order was awarded a prized honour from the queen herself. The highest knight came in shackles with hands and legs tied in chains as his brain was unstable. He had very silky long golden hairs and height health was enormous. He was awarded a white crystal ball prize from the queen. I looked at myself, perhaps i was a small time low profile prince at that time.
Then the generals who were on the horses gave the salute to the queen and ceremony was over.

Then there were days when there was war time. I saw myself that hundreds of european and germanic army knights as well as foot soldiers of the highest order were walking away towards some other place across a mountain. But where they went i do not know or to whom they had fought i am still unsure....as for their preparation was concerned.

When days were over, only some sections had returned...some injured. I think they went to fight some another army who resided perhaps on some fort some miles away over a mountain. They fought against chain guns cannons.

Then after some days again wartime clouds came. And there was also considerable preparation from the byzantine side. On an early morning there was unending, unstoppable sections of march-past again heading towards the same direction. Many many many soldiers were seen passing by...and different types too. But now too considerable losses demoralized the byzantine kingdom.

Last days were seen as the prosperity of the society economics social conditions were frantically abnormal. 
And i used to hear some chants unknown of englishmen from nowhere in the air like magic.
If this memory is true then really so many whites had a past resided in bombay before christ era.


----------



## bellbottom

I again tried to turn back pages of history much further in the past. There i saw a chilling weather morning, and first residents of charlievilli coming to the village. Many were in rags, destitutes, villages...who came near a well to drink water. Many old knight soldiers caught them and took them somewhere. There was a guillotine blade hanging somewhere just nearby the well.
Then i saw that all goods to become the supreme knight never came that easy. There was some kind of an unknown ritual that was invoked on some nights. Like when heaven and earth came to be one. There was an unknown mountain which was like connected to cosmic night sky. Just like as in the movie 'highlander' the knight searches and fights other spiteful superior knight of his time till he remains in the end. He then walks in the puddles of the mountains one is black and other is red as i had seen with perhaps fossils. There are winds blowing as if seeing the stars also on the move. This is no joke as modern days is very easy. But that world going through this ritual phase its hard to even walk and the sword is impossible to continue.
There i see in my mind memories that there was a wizard priest who had told me the way how i reached and combined my powers on this auspicious night to fight many a knights as hard as it gets. But i had forgotten the way in that time. So heavenly creatures who came on that night were with me like angels who assisted me at every moment to continue.






If this time phase occured successfully, then i can see that this modern world is just a despicable restructuring makeshift buildings of the modern world. And before that there were infact real palaces and castles....which have been erased as if they never even existed.

Then i imagine a day in the king's court. There i see that there is a big hall. And on the left hand side many alexandar's army dressed like senior knights are seated. They rose when the king comes. And on right hand side i can't see properly but old times world dignitaries are sitting. When the king's addressing is over, the left side knights all rise up and are dismissed. They all walk back to their respective lands. Like in movies its just re-creation but in real memories there i can see that the knights king addresal is very serious and wonderful. There is also a wizard sorceress woman in the court. 
I can't remember all the powers the supreme knight has. But these powers occult faded away banished in time. I remember that i can inquest the sword in my hand from far distance with just my will power.

Here we are 
Born to be Kings
We are the prince'es of the universe
here we had belonged
fighting to survive in a war
in these darkest hours
.....
and here we are 
we are the prince'es of the universe
here we belonged
fighting for survival
we got to be the rulers of the world
.....

i am immortal 
i have inside the blood of kingsmen
i have no rival 
no man can be my echo
see me through the future of the world

Born to be kings
Prince'es of the universe
fighting and free
got to have this sword in my hand
and i am here for your love
and make my stand...

We were born
to be prince'es of the universe

No man could ever understand
my power is in my own hands
people talk about you
people say that you had your day
i am a man who will go too far
find a moon and reach for the stars
with my sword and head held high
got a masked marked for death
first time
yeah yeah yeah....

I know people talk about me
and hearin' every day
i can prove turnaround 
cause i am right..
first time...

all right 
lets go ....
watch this bird fly
bring on the girls....

Here we are 
Born to be Kings
We are the prince'es of the universe
here we had belonged

Born to be kings
Prince'es of the universe
fighting and free
got to have this sword in my hand
and i am here for your love
and make my stand...

We were born
to be prince'es of the universe

I see in my mind memories that when some situation had occurred that charlievilli had seen the fall of some reign. That all the army ministers had taken aback to their places in their countries. I had seen then in one scorching heat sunlight, on one road a time portal had opened.


----------



## bellbottom

That a alexandrian knight who was of minister ranks had come. He was on a two horse chariot with two wheels. He had weapons sword, bows and arrows. There in those days there was very much turmoil and knights scented for blood. Then after completing his work he again went back in the time portal.
In the kings court there were no muslims nor arabs at that time. But i had seen one or two burkha clad christian muslim women who came to meet me on the mountain.
You might had seen or known the legacy of your country knights lineage by reading my point of views...i mean some of you might be of france, england, germany, spain....there is time portals at your place and ruins legacy of boulders made castles?


----------



## Morimur

This is one _messed up_ thread, bellbottom.


----------



## bellbottom

I see into my mind memories of chandivli-saki road, a famous pitched battle between a weird white knight army and muslims sects. In that battle, the weird white knight army came out from thin air from some time portal. And attacked the muslims villages. The white army knights weared minimum clothes like alexandrian army knights. And had bows, arrows, spears, weird weapons with magical abilitities. While the muslim sects fought with swords. The muslim sects then in those time like movie highlander had firstly invented rubber tyres over wooden wheels...centuries back. So they created a big armoured barricade moving with tyres...so that they could ward off the weapons attacks from the white army knights and their chariots. But still the white race one knight was so powerfull potent that it fought with 35 men against him at one time. Somehow they destroyed the barricade and moved over behind it destroying it. In the end only flames, arrows and tyres were seen. While the white knights moved to and fro and even jumped away into the time frame away back into the time portals. They even had some magical resistance like they got healed.


----------



## bellbottom

I again turned the pages of my time machine history...and i saw that before even time charlievilli had seen many a castle age. Like the infamous roads were once different in the medieval world like 450 b.c. The castle was of black big stones, the ground below was seen broken up, muddles of black brown soil was seen and at some places unknown gases were seen coming out. Like as if there was big door with chain harness just as in old medieval depiction movies....That time was of metal iron forgery years. The entrance was from the back and many cow carts were seen. There were medieval sentries at the doorways. Inside there was a thin tall white queen woman who used to wear white robe clothes...the castle inside was like a puzzle castle with passages going slant up leading to rooms. There were other people seen too like old knights, slaves, women and sentries. From the outside it looked like a black castle like caves,,,with people seen moving. Perhaps the same stones boulders were again used for making tall forts nearby.


online photo sharing
Like i see in my memories and there world at that time of castle age looks just like as if watching cartoon network 'gummy bears'.
Comparing all the life stages of coming centuries...i think that almighty the creator above never re-incarnates the same specific set of people of a particular century time just for once in a time again. A particular set changes from the time being, and many identities vanish in time back somewhere in history. Like we are from the set 1850s and earlier were of 1500s....etc. While then the trace wents back to nothing. The coming generations are then offset into not adaptive but like something diminutive stages of life. The antics are then like swords and weapons in the museums are then just a demarcative mockery of the coming ages from their pasts...!!!

I myself went into the castle and its height is too much as there is no rim to windows and if fallen down i go straight down into the puddle. The language also seems inaudible and can't make out like coming from the air....when the people of that ages used to speak. 
When the castles were broken down and all the kingdom were in disappointed.
So for the castle remembrance, the place of charlievilli was again rebuild by king of spain and queen of france. And visited by queen of england.


----------



## bellbottom

check it out joe
two three as this time piece 
tick tocks
as this night goes by on this hill
in these castle walls of this shandewontz
i put the candles lights off with a whim
signature wines in these survival nice
as i pick up the glass do you know whats the price?
some say that sugar makes them sweet
accord to the heat 
or i say verses that makes you as ****
baby you know there were my ogers
where my ******' friends
jack and joe and the jill...
**** i do not understate
as i have every side to know
as i am not against their will
i give justice late prism
respect to know on what 
thus state his or her grounds
and as a special gesture 
not hold against anyone
be prepared to lose your round
rot in hells

just please drive into the intertwined looms
till we reach the kommisar's doomed
and another luncheon in this weirdest room
as the news spreads till pretty soon
are you the great alleklar herr kommissar?
No

some vendor saying...
hey you wanna buy 450 b.c. stuff from me?
did you write that letter jack?
so just write it to the lit...
will ever triffle joe 
against the hand rise
get enough from this 
anarch wolfgang
writings here writings there
till esusgrafts till they die in vain
and thus fall their leader herr kommissar
and another minus sin
if you lay a finger on anyone
and then the entire frank stalwarts
foreign and all the judes' kins
just to their kingsmen

just please drive into the intertwined looms
till we reach the kommisar's doomed
thus hats off to your craft
in these winds say of this time
under these frugal mach omphs
when another spirit (snake especially)
has bitten you
say that you'll die 
a bitter death soon

have you seen allesklar herr kommissar...
no no no
la la la


----------



## bellbottom

"Intertwined looms meaning the woods into the charlievilli beside the glass palace, where once i had seen in my memories that many souls of white men and women used to wander....the temperature used to drop down to minus celcius colder....."

Now at present there are buildings in place where the woods once were....


----------



## bellbottom

Some myths....according to my visions memories....

That the crown that i once weared was similar to just like this picture....


image hosting site no sign up

Half of the crown was with me and the other half was with the daughter princess of queen of france.

Secondly the charlievilli castle of the past was raised from its ashes....like as if stuck in a daze of a dream the castle boulders were seen emerging from hot volcano with ground breaking beneath and like magic. It took many a months for the ashes molten lava to cool down surrounding the bohemian castle. Then at some other place too the molten lava had emerged and some wall was seen by many a people back in those times.
Perhaps in my memories the castle looks similar to this...

screengrab

Thirdly, the song 'killer queen'




I think it refers to the bohemian sword which was once carried by a knight dressed in black and rided a horse. Wanna sword duel or a joust?


----------



## bellbottom

I just saw another cool vision, like as if it had happened today. In this vision i see the hey days of charlievilli, when there was a horse ridden commander who had lead a big white skin army on horses, there was a big march. Many were wearing woollen skin covers hide like as valkyr warriors as represented in conan the warrior movie. But the troops were in correct military dresses. Funny that there were trees and shrubs back then of different kinds, and bombay looked altogether different like seeing europe itself as chilling winter fog. The battle i see lasted for atleast one and a half hour. As i can see the sunlight is still the same. That world is altogether gone now.
From above it seemed that there were fifty thousand troops, with veterans other commanders.
From the side view too the march looked very glorious.


----------



## bellbottom

The height of the knights, commanders....seems a little odd too taller than even their own army soldiers. Horses too seem too huge. As i remember that war event there were eight to ten commanders fat grump battle hardened on horses. And their army was divided into small groups factions of seven to eight in number went scattered at different locations. Some never came back but others came in the later evening. There were war horns sounds. I can't remember what head gear i was wearing. The battle took place eventually little by little till perhaps seven days. When the other troops were returning in afternoon there were pile of dead opposite army soldiers who also seemed of other european country. There were some surprising heroics like a fine built horse knight made a rush towards the main battle scene on a horse and showcased his abilities impressing the seniors commanders. There was once a daybreak when perhaps the war was eventually won and teeth grenching cannibalism hatred was in the commanders blood. That one of the commander ordered rest and food for everyone. 
Then there was in my memories a colorful small palace just adjoining the road where once the castle stood. It was once forbidden to go near inside it as it was built for some queen king perhaps. When at night there passersby used to admire its beauty as it used to like prism reflect light colorful into the eyes. But when the castles went broken and the king queen too went away, the colorful palace was in ruins and only a small room was left. Then the charlievilli was then ransacked and was just a militaristic playground for knights to wander. As at one occasion i saw many a knights, soldiers of different countries gathered there. Many local villagers i saw were taking away the prism glasses of the palace ruins away into their villages.
Funny i think that people of that time seems like madder commoners with no speech than what is now times compared. Then there i hardly saw many a women never even on streets. Also what if that there was a time split in between that time and somewhere between the her mozart and our present world, so there is no inter connection. And many commanders might have still been re-incarnated into the modern world but maybe might be born shorter or not exact than what they supposed to look like of that time?!!!


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> That the crown that i once weared was similar to just like this picture....
> 
> 
> image hosting site no sign up
> 
> Half of the crown was with me and the other half was with the daughter princess of queen of france.


We call it a tiara...actually, that _mind memory_ explains quite a lot.


----------



## Albert7

I have concluded that this is a thread that my friend Lord Lance should join in for a duet. I am trying to wrap my head around the OP's original lyrics in conjunction with the Milos Forman movie. I probably am missing something here.


----------



## Couac Addict

This is a thread for the Ages. Possibly Byzantine.

The only thing better than this thread is Bellbottom's youtube channel which is a _Gift from the Gods_.
https://www.youtube.com/user/phantom643231?feature=watch


----------



## bellbottom

The "tiara" crown i read in wikipedia is from the past ages, its unbelievable that my mind memories are from very distant past before christ years. Funny that in those times bombay looks very neat and clean, even the first white races look very radiant and even the floro looks bright. Comparing the mind memories with present day world, seems like everything has become withered away shaded the colors somewhat. The "tiara" crown which is bestowed on me sometimes shows its presence sometimes, but seems it was not worn on over the head, but weared on the forehead as the diamonds used to glitter. In history i read even islamics kings queens lineage weared tiaras crowns. As the foremost recent tiara like crown was seen on late princes diana pictures who looked very attractive, but weared over the head. 
Sometimes i am sitting at charlievilli and the crown jewels again show their presence. Like i sometimes see big diamonds glittering on my hands palms but they vanish in seconds.
As for herr mozart i know as this thread was started for as byzantines, but seems out of lines as the history memories that i wrote seem not inclining.
But i feel this to write as it matters the most the history of bombay of the byzantine lineage even though it might find absurd for some.
Like i again had a vision memory this time the place where i reside.
That once this kandivilli village was once a tropical dense jungle like with no people at all. There i see a defeated roman king ruler walking all by himself to some place in the jungle. There is a urban legend that the romans used to bring sacred stones from somewhere from their lands. They then constructed a small temple like structure unknown of that times. When rains withered it away and it was in ruins. The temple was some kind of a preservative portal to some unknown other world. Like if even to this date if perhaps by some occult means the temple might be invoked and the sacred stones would appear again. Whatever be any construction of the modern times over that sacred place, it would vanish away and the sacred stones would again take their place. Then the defeated roman king who had went passed to the time portal through the temple passage to the other time world...must have kept something there like his lineage sword and chest armour perhaps. So who bears the lineage bloodline perhaps could pass that passage to the temple into the unknown time world. Could bring back the roman kings things back into the modern world. The sword in my mind memories is not just another ordinary sword...but somehow had to put out from the sheath from the other time phase to the present time phase, somehow to hold it and heave. And whoever comes across it is halved across the time lapse.
But perhaps this occult bring forth lost souls of the past from the grave stones of the sacred temple of the romans who move in between them the time lapse of the modern time world and the unknown other past world. And could enter the soul curse who touches the sacred sword of that roman king who once had ruled fought in old time bombay.
I was thinking if i get to know about that sacred temple and leave my say cricket bat inside that other world time zone. Then after centuries i would get it back intact.
So as described in the amadeus movie....don giovanni play is it the sacred time portal of the roman temple opening?




The gushing wind sound and the old trees would again re-appear again....

Then in the mind memories i see that the first inhabitants of bombay were local small population marathis, the romans and some white sects who turned to parsis.


----------



## bellbottom

I always watch amadeus movie from time to time as it is good leisure movie. But if its just script with a guesswork of the past world, how did the director and his cast knew all the correct expressions of the characters? Like in the faintest sub-conscious expressions of say herr mozart himself, how so perfect of the past world before christ era? I am really baffled...
The bombay of the modern times like say of 1810 before world war 1 and 2 happened...but if the charlievilli was also witnessed war buildup in 1800 a.d. where there were telegraph miltary buildings sending news to other worldwide stations....when even in during war time. Like some huge tractor sound like engine rotor fan plane just whizzed past by. And dropping bombs.
Then peace times came, and queen elizabeth say came to visit bombay in a big rotor engine liner plane. Then as she stepped down the plane at the airport she was received by tribal india.
Also i find amusing that how could white races could survive the contrast heat climates over way past centuries and even fight wars...and could live in calcutta.





Do you know what is pisach? the pisach who lives on trees, witchcraft, damned souls in human form appearing from nowhere.....their hells laughter....
Like as if the queen addresses mozart as she comes from sea ship to bombay....so the amadeus movie seems when heard in spanish- portugal hinglish it gives a different meaning!!!


----------



## Couac Addict

That's what I was going to say.


----------



## bellbottom

one and only bombay
after all these years
they are just giving the salutes'
ear is it a cause 
cause of its profound creationist
even giving credits to its creator
to say the most
the voyager every sailor to it resists
as to salute to the musica
to take it to mind a demon'a curse
branded it to as from bombay
why don't you pass it as from a vampire pisach
say it as curse you to hell....
i accuse you to hell...

come to me my heart (like as if saying in marathi- rhythyat ye mazha)
return to me forever
symphony to me forever
forsaken
on god's forlonging blood
blignaut, rome, dari piche
burn the pictures


----------



## Couac Addict

Wow. This has over 1100 views. Bellbottom is _da man_.
...bonus point for those that hung around for the guitar solo.


----------



## bellbottom

if the amadeus movie seen in italian language if it seems a different movie somewhat...? Like the vampire song that i have mentioned der holle rache ?
Like i was thinking if languages of different countries particularly aryan countries of italia-germany were mockery of themselves?
I won't like to hurt but funny if listened by me if i visit their countries and it seem amusing...like the whole germany italia country day to day were speaking something else and doing something else not what they said. That means meaning changed of sentence formation....confusing as if hearing hindi.....

What if in the movie amadeus the weber family of whom constanze weber marries herr mozart....is infact later on is of queen elizabethean lineage who now wears britains byzatine crown. 
Then as the movie itself suggests antonio salieri is of calcutta bengal as his accent is somewhat...what if the present day queen elizabeth 2 as she should be regarded in present day the queen of bombay india, also knows somewhat old marathi language of that time naturally?


----------



## bellbottom

Before i learnt about george michael, mtv, freddie mercury, herr mozart.....
I used to watch "highlander" movie....i didn't knew why i liked it so much...
I now recall the movie it seems like ladakh in india, where knights used to live?!!! Immortalism....


----------



## bellbottom

I was sitting in the whereabouts of charlievilli where once was the grave, the red glass palace....
And i saw something a black shadow something which passed by me....
Its silhouette suggests me that it was of the byzantine king himself whose once home was exact the same position. Then i looked into the vision memories which just came to my mind, that is the king of byzantine who once used to rule bombay had some supernatural powers in them. They were protected by some shell mechanism an aura of magic which surrounded them. The palace home which once was not perfectly visible to me, now i was able to see it. As on one floor there was a museum arcade of artefacts of once old byzantine kings who were once killed or fought wars. There was a big crossbow as its baselength of wood was like of a mid size coffin box. I can only presume imagine the size of bow must had been!!! or what the size of the arrow!!! Or who the giant knight might had carried it. Perhaps it was for to pierce through a giant size frame knight (ten feet)chest armour.
There were other artefacts too like spears, swords, armours....





The king i knew was in with wars with someone....
So he looked out of the window of the palace. And there was a spiritual pathway into some rooms of the palace which leaded to a room. Once in that room, the king was blessed with some unknown shield....like metals from outer world.
Then he again came back in a red maroon colored gladiator dress with a cloth in behind and helmet. He then took something in his hand, it were like pieces of hard metal cartridges of thompson gun. And his helmet was slited and chunk of metal piece was like tucked on his shoulder, chest and back.
He then walked down the steps of his palace with his majestic roman walk. The doors seems the same as the palaces now seen as GPO palace. In the open front i could see the evening daze of the evening sunlight like the atmosphere had become maroon tinge colored. With all the tropical plants, trees...!! Then he fought like anything.
He had a unusual gun in his armour...like a cosmic gun from other kosmos. He pulled back something and fired it. And something supernatural hit the other end...like a laser fire explosion.
The king also used explosives like some object which he hurled at a chariot or something and it went in blaze fire.
Once this king had fallen down and had fought with his last weapon his sword.

I was thinking if there was a clash between the past king and the modern day people...the time present day somehow connected to the past? what would happen?


----------



## Couac Addict

A thought just occurred to me. When your "mind memories" take you to Vienna, what language is everyone speaking? I'm assuming that you don't speak German.


----------



## bellbottom

Never seen or imagined vienna or austria would had been not even in my mind memories.... they speak german anyway.

I was at charlievilli and i had an experience of a weird occult time overlap state just as if in a time machine....




But just that time machine weren't there....
So H.g. wells might have been suggesting an age old occult practice perhaps of a state of mind deep sub-consciousness wherein one could be like disappeared in real time in time lapse but still appear to be there. And me in like as if in a state of hypnotism like everything around me moving in time lapse to and fro, but i failed to notice significant changes.....

I then checked my mind memories and in this very place where once lived the king who had a sorceror white woman who weared white linen cloth covered around herself. I had once asked her how this practice would make significant changes, and her influence was such that i actually had a time machine travel state for some significant hours. I mean not just visualization and feel but even speeding time lapse too....like supernatural prowess...

I first didn't believed but now i think its real...if the mind memories are true....
The mind memories much of them if they were tele-kinesis of someother person, then i wouldn't had think about them. And they would had appeared just as glimpses, but mind memories are such that you can actually see them as happenings as if real....


----------



## JohnnyRotten

Whether or not the film was (as the film critic nobs say) completely faithful in its verisimilitude, what counts for white van geezers such as myself, squire, is that is was a good yarn. It also made me a bit more open to music penned by geezers in powdered wigs, which ain't no bad thing, is it? Imagine hordes of plebeian football fans chanting their tribal battle hymns on a tune by Wolfie! Come to think of it, we already do communally intone (badly) a tune that can be traced to a Bruckner symphony.


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> I was at charlievilli and i had an experience of a *weird occult time overlap* state just as if in a time machine....


Was Hunter S. Thompson, the co-pilot?


----------



## bellbottom

I like this choir performance of bohemian rhapsody, sounds amusing....even i wanted to be sing with them!!! Or perhaps i wanted my own funky singing performing musicians group....


----------



## bellbottom

I again deviced the time machine in my mind, and saw various flashes of memories visions of unknown times. 
Though i have seen many a films of london studios depicting even castle times and even pre-world war times but nothing seems similar to any comparison to any movie which i can remember....
In one scene someone tells me about eternal love which only some achieve in life the spirit then confines my mind into thinking of it as comparing love to something frozen in time.
Then in one scene i see a princess stepping down from a spiral ladder steps in a dark unknown castle.
Then in another i see a man come up with a big gown made up of black roses befitting to some princess to be getting married, he then puts it in a old times washing clothes pit. Like Queen of Black Roses?
Then in one scene i see that night has fall and its like pre-world wars modern times....the same charlievilli street a wagon arrives....
And a white man on the street lights many a light posts with his splinter....
Then there is a cannon inside the wagon which is driven by horses. 
Later on a old times invention is seen as a car on which cannon is mounted which later on was devised as armoured tanks.




But the steam car could never take the cannons reverse impact.
Still nice the scenario seems very much like real, i jumped over the steam car and drove it myself. And it sounds like electronic version sounds like modern tyres very thin, tarmac is also nice.
Seems like when times were nice in some days...no one on the streets, weird houses seen...just like acting, being in a english movie.


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> i jumped over the steam car and drove it myself. And it sounds like electronic version
> 
> [/url]


Gary Numan would be the guy to speak to about that.


----------



## bellbottom

you mean i look like gary numan...!!!


----------



## Morimur

bellbottom said:


> you mean i look like gary numan...!!!


bellbottom, I'd love to get my hands on some of that Kush you're smoking.


----------



## bellbottom

Funny i was viewing a tv series and its theme was bulgaria tourism. And it seems that amadeus byzantium, johannes holzel and also christianity hailed from bulgarian province. 
Then there was another funny program on tv about an indian province named macleodgunj which sounds similar to highlander movie theme!!! is it really?
It makes to laugh that since centuries even before christ that times when white pre-dominated indian lands the northern hemisphere of india was there then inhabitated by white races of olden times... 
So many housing systems and hill station like places were like bavarian, swiss etc of their times if i am not exhaggerating !!! But later on were made changes to indianized looks!!! Its didn't got mention in any history books...

If somehow through could it been possible to bring back the old world alive, its remnants perhaps?
Like crosses in the charlievilli palace....and earth from some time portal? Like in a corner a mass of grave earth formation occult with skulls and remnants....blind out the daylight....

I again walked towards the roses and turned back to see that the grave was not there once. Before that there was a good scenery but i have forgotten my memories. Then i went into the memory that just some paces ahead there were some roman like pink building structures of some historical heritage sites where some whites used to reside. Then those structures became vacated and dilapidated, many white children used to came down there to see visit.


----------



## bellbottom

I was viewing this hollywood movie yesterday...'snowhite and the huntsman' and i was so impressed by this movie depiction of castle age armoured dresses and folk tale. I feel like india in the castle age would had been similar to like as in this movie.... byzantine...


----------



## bellbottom

I like to hear songs of freddie mercury Queen again and again...seems to me that if he were the writer to his songs though it sounded like medieval classic themes with a touch bit of modern world...
The sounds of falco johannes holzel have gone past away through changing times....but to me freddie mercury songs words seems like eternal like written as if predictions of the modern world thirty years upfront than his own time....like as if the medieval byzantine times were like eternal still now ticking its presence and showing its presence in the air....






So i had sanged under pressure felt that the david bowie lines i would sing it melodiously correct....what love dares you....but no it was tough for me....


----------



## bellbottom

I was hearing johannes holzel falco songs and it seems that he speaks austrian byzantine accent....while in concerts his words spoken were infact german. So if his words were spoken in real german accent (like i learnt while playing call of duty pc games) that they might sound like original german. 
German here it seems like higher english only....






check it out joe....
2, 3, 4....
as the times grains 
as then i sit by
as the time ticks
needs like testesterone drugs
in charlie vu like fuched(enliven) the life in it..
cha
seven woes and seven tries
that did enough for the enterprise?
said sugar sweet whom did you rap it to the beat
even to frustrate your own ***
(army goes to war)
baby you know i missed my funky friends
named jack n joe and jill
my funk for strength given the rise
even ther rise to say still
err ther late premier where preached the fuhrer
that err doesn't need to crawl? ( trench)
the special places where to hold the constituments
in fear of uberhausen (to eventually stand up)

drive in a vrum
have a sit
with kommis age dum ( in front)
and another one passed us by
does how i look? glum
alleske aya kommissar kya?

hey medic man
you have that stuff
did you ever wrapped that jeurgon
wrap it to the beat
doctor its not just triffle joke
just proved to the hip
often to the rest of the cooling gang
writed them off here 
writed them off there
when eshu graftes they went 
when theres a falasklayr named herr kommissar
who has inner mylo zenith
just snare a finger under entire est france
and entire jeudes' skin...

alright...

drive in a vrum
with kommis age dum ( in front)
i had to graft fierce some kinda for you
not just a kisser face

drive in a vrum
with kommis age dum ( in front)
and another one passed us by
does how i look? glum
alleske aya kommissar kya?

I was impressed by this little girl of poland....





which original...





and i too sang it....





First rains of the monsoon here in byzantine charlievilli bombay and i feel so amazed. Like in a movie set just as the requiem of herr mozart when at death grave with umbrellas scene....the climate seems the same. Chilled with water puddles....and asphalt roads. Seems amadeus movie generation gave many a challenges to civilizations historians...!!!
Whereas i am studying ' marriage of figaro'.


----------



## bellbottom

I saw into my memories about charlievilli and i saw a bright morning sunlight. There were clean neat street and just across the Queen of france palace there was another an unknown heritage structure by the street. It was surrounded with white colored walls and had roman castle age looks. The roman castle then perhaps withered away turning into ruins brown black in color with deteriorating walls. I don't know for whom it belonged to or who might had lived there!!? Now in modern day its been replaced by some office building.

I came walking at one night and lot of foul smell was coming from the ruins. I opened the fenced gate and went inside. A lot of wild shrubs had grown and also trees. Then on the walls i saw something weird like a silhouette of a spine with a skull intertwined on the palace ruins walls. I even touched it. But then a caretaker came from behind and asked to leave the premises. Then in the morning i again came in the daytime. And the intertwined spines skulls were infact deformed wood ruins of the palace walls. 
So later on the ruins palace were destroyed cause of the foul smell it spread in the surroundings. These days were of fire torches and horse carriages....


----------



## bellbottom

I forgot to mention that this unknown byzantine palace when was constructed in charlievilli in three sections alongside the road. The mid portion was such constructed that it could sustain attacks from some hellfire and wouldn't wreck. But the two palace sections had withered away. And only the last section was left. Some people say of the village back in that time, that at night time some poltergeist like sounds used to come and many souls raised from the ground walls were searching towards the sky like some portal opening. There was even electric sparks seen in the ruins but at that time electricity was not even invented.


----------



## Wood

bellbottom said:


> First rains of the monsoon here in byzantine charlievilli bombay and i feel so amazed. Like in a movie set just as the requiem of herr mozart when at death grave with umbrellas scene....the climate seems the same. Chilled with water puddles....and asphalt roads. Seems amadeus movie generation gave many a challenges to civilizations historians...!!!
> Whereas i am studying ' marriage of figaro'.


Great clip Bellbottom. That cheeky look at the camera at 1:24 was quite special.


----------



## bellbottom

I was thinking about the charlievilli history dating back to past centuries....but what about times when in modern post industrialization world which we now called the present day??!!! Then i through some occult cosmic practice i went into through the time machine to the years between 1890s towards the 1950s seeing the world wars scenario. 
The time is 1947 and its very dead calm in this charlievilli place. With hardly any modern white men nor any modern indians seen. The color of the night is pitch black seeing reddish in color. With some old time buses running, some villagers walking and some bullock carts....! There is hardly any shops, nor advertisements....! Just some local village music and some hoardings writings. Then on a radio the declaration of indian independence is heard in Bombay as to the freedom received from the last remaining byzantine republic of east india british company. But in charlievilli there is still dead calm...as if nothing happened in this old timer princely state of byzantine....as this place still was reigned by byzantiners. So indians never even bothered to celebrate and nothing had happened. It was just like a commoner's declaration. 
Then i rewinded the scene and i saw on a rainy night there was a small cottage in charlievilli. And a military jeep came and halted in rain. Then an officer came and went into the sentry cottage post which was still held signifying that byzantine were still ruling overseeing power before 1947. Then i look around in the night and went near the sentry white man officer. But he still ignores seeing me as if i were invisible. There is some description on the wall some writings....i feel that neither it is written in russian, nor german nor in english....but perhaps in some other past unknown sacred language of the byzantines white who once were last reigning power till the last stages of the wars. Then there was also a symbol of falcon at many a places which now were in ruins and many weeds had grown all over the place. 
Then the scene changes to the years of 1910 of lord curzon times, I am travelling into the straight road of charlievilli which was once at that time in prominence of the princely state reign coming through the ages. In the dark many old weird building passed by like as if seeing white reflections of crooked buildings. Then there is also a militarist black colored building. And also a monarch place of some queens. To see the light of the day the crooked weird places now become clearer to the eyes and the sun rays coming into the eyes seems a marvel. The queen as seen in some blur of those byzantine times is a fat woman who used to wear white gowns dresses. And for a moment i feel like as if i am in a english movie.
There are good times in this world, some good seasons past by, but then some messenger comes in 1911 that there was some difficult times in europe and they are asking for war. Then i see in that visions that many trucks are seen coming of old times world. Many whitest skin soldiers are seen dressed in black dress with vintage guns.
The queen is asked to leave the charlievilli premises and go to a safer haven. 
While i am also being asked to fight in the war by a minister. Then i went into the war and saw a small shell seeing dropped by a plane. The size of the shell seemed to be getting bigger and bigger till i saw it very near. And it exploded. Much of this world war for the last byzantine fight as we know in history books as world war 1 was in night time. The white soldiers army fought in a ground breaking ear shattering world never before seen. Only large explosions were seen in night. Whereas i in this memory realized that fighting in war is not at all easy. The fighting scenes happen in other time lapse of world dimension. Like this life world is just an electronic version karma and also in the other dimensions.
Then the weeds, shrubs and trees again came and covered almost most parts of charlievilli. Till the indians again re-habitated it and changed it completely.
In the modern day the england queen elizabeth 2 visited india several times...since 1947....!!! So i asked myself that if supposed the queen the ruling monarch were to return to bombay again to take the throne...would then the indians major population upon hearing her coming would run away to some fair distance outside of bombay??? The answer surprisingly is no !!! As indians now don't look up to the monarch....
This reminds me of movie jurassic park in which the genes chromosomes info strives still after centuries time in a amber. So the real byzantines of unknown origin, unknown language again strived and later came into being like being adapted to the changing times. Like pollen grains fallen from a sacred tree which fallen down again strives to remain into prominence its genome for its survival even after years centuries....


----------



## bellbottom

I again had a vision memory of the byzantine horse carriage this time moving across a street in bombay. I felt as if i saw leopold mozart.....






It was dark night and many dilapidated houses were across the street. The father of herr mozart, leopold mozart as shown in the movie amadeus is shown as an old man with clumsy looking clothes. But whereas in real in my view as per the memory visions the leopold mozart used to wear black coat fitting clothes like the east india company officers.


----------



## bellbottom

photo uploading

Bringing down to a conclusion to this topic...the outside view of the amadeus movie depiction. Then as in the funny comedy tv serials of the vintage era of classical times how they portray the scenes of dramatization if the amadeus movie were made like such....like the smell of ageing timber walls and partial light. Like imagining suppose a scene of herr mozart and antonio salieri conversing with one another. The then herr mozart enters the door and laughter sounds in the background like comic representation. And the dialogues are the same...but they are taken as light laughter. But then the meaning of the movie would had been somewhat changed. And then the amadeus were not sailing inside a ship...

So if the original movie were taken from apart from BBC version of amadeus,....but this movie...

A Vida de Mozart


----------



## bellbottom

take a screenshot

Some days back i photographed this picture of the castle palace myself....in the morning wee hours bombay's atmosphere looks like europe....

Notice the old buildings on the right....their structure development seems like houses we can see in italy and austria. But just by repainting it my thought how can it withstand a fifty or hundred years from first build up. Or if they look so modern in present day 2015 then in 1915, the major white population it once held. Like as if the time machine again brought it from some other world time lapse, as if in their prime time the white race under monarchy lived as if in 1995....but in 1850s perhaps!!!
Now these houses are occupied by unknown ordinary indians less priviledged people. There is another dignified castle i found adjoining such houses where once white maiden women used to live and these castle were covered with dense trees....


----------



## bellbottom

Yesterday i was about to sleep and in a daze i went into a dream visual....! In the dream state i was touched by some magical waves like a fairy tale aura of magic spell...that as if i were in a pier movie with goldy hairs....
The scenes that were foretold by some visuals were depiction of the byzantine east india company original days. That there was a palace of yellow colored with steps and there were many white haired white skinned blokes with pony tailed as in amadeus movie who were standing in colorful clothing on a fine morning...they were welcoming the arrival of some dignitary of that time perhaps in 1100 a.d. I couldn't see properly as haze and sunlight was there but the video clarity was brilliant. I saw atleast three arrivals if i was not preassuming in my mind. First was a black colored buggy much similar a closed one which queen elizabeth II herself use to travel, then an open aired buggy for some viceroy and her queen. And a march of two knights on horses huge with huge metallic swords of that times, they were wearing sheath coats rather than armour. 
So when i woke up today i checked in that the scenes which i saw were very much similar to the palace structure which is in delhi named as rashtrapati bhavan. But the narrator denies it, saying that these were very earlier times when indians were not there. And there was another palace the original residency for the king viceroy of india. Then when lord mountbatten came a similar structure was built, and the final structure a bigger palace was built later.


posted image
The visual that i had seen in my dream state visual....

Then i came into interest in this picture of another old time palace located somewhere at a place in shimla....

screen shot windows


windows screen capture

This castle very much looks like anglo-germanic like return to the castle wolfenstein....
It seems the legacy of india were the heritage of lord curzon like races bloodline who wore blue black dresses lived since centuries....

The narrator changes the scenes like a painting memorable to a cottage garage like house where a door opens...inside there is a teutonic knight sitting in metallic armour and behind him there is a pile of face armour masks as if they are shadows... like as in movie gladiator... i don't know whats the meaning behind the theatrics....


how to take a screenshot on a pc


----------



## bellbottom

I was watching a very cool urdu movie on tv named 'the kingdom of solomon', in this movie also the traces of byzantine culture is seen. I guess its a yugoslavian based muslim movie where its shown some mythological story pertaining to old scripts. Yugoslavian whites of the past speaking pure urdu. Its mockery is shown in movie 300, but infact its a story of king zerxes. In it shown that ships fly through the air through rising of water like moses taking people from yugoslavia to jordan....


----------



## bellbottom

img host


image hosting over 2mb


free upload


imgurl

Firstly i didn't knew, but getting closer to this great victorian palaces of byzantine bombay....one gets to relinquish its details in bewilderment. The lighting of this palace, perhaps some indian history junkies were commemorating their once royal monarch queen victoria anniversary of some sort yesterday...of some king queens....but this picture really looks nice wonder isn't it....﻿


----------



## bellbottom

pic host

In this picture i took, on the right one can see old era christian chapel of the king-queens.... 
Have you seen this hollywood movie- the haunting....




Just that if one stares at the chapel, it seems like overlooking down on us. So one think its an apparent illusion that its nearer to us and its smaller in size dimension as well. But when i go near it, and look above, it looks like its very huge constructed in size....amazement....﻿


free upload
Funny the old heritage site seeing the time travellers diaries.... eye boggling like as if sitting in an aeroplane some two hundred years before wright brothers came into existence...﻿


free image uploader


----------



## bellbottom

I thought that about going through the time machine in which i saw that before world war 2, india if were prolonged byzantine empire. Then most of the german european races would had posted their regiments in north indian provinces...nearby jammu, punjab, delhi, nepal, himalaya regions. But this future never happened!!!
Then in the future does the indians who were in the sides of byzantine would had taken the reigns of bombay...?!!! Or they would had co-ordinately coincidingly lived with the britain east india company administration which was prevailing in the viceroys of india?


----------



## bellbottom

Not just bombay but how byzantine empire and the east india company would had operated in india. Koromandal, delhi, jaipur, calcuta, kamptee, punjab... 
Is that they might be living in two time worlds both existing at the same time but could never interact move into one single time. Like there might be villages towns of only whites races, their social upheavals and downslides resulting to wars. So coming of the ages the renaissance and the metal age. There should have been armoured tanks divisions in since 1500 to 1890s at many indian places...with artilary divisions and navies. So there were indians living in at that places as well but at different time shift....so they used to only hear if there were wars...but never able to see. As the upgradation of the metal ages took place, the wars of the other whites of the europes they brought to india. Then the tanks defended in india too and after a time frame moved through a time portal showed up at europe day parades. Their they fought again in world wars in real time. 
Now in their worlds occurances there were many palaces and historic buildings, they somehow with occult sciences brought back into existence into the time zone again or were are their cities still unknown somewhere?
Then only could a white kingdom would had prevailed and intimidated. 
But in modern day the indians now perhaps as possessed( under supervision) by the dead souls of the white eras act in a similar way atleast 20 percent. But do not follow them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Have you written any non-fictions works I could read? I would find the, most interesting. Also, nice to see you back!


----------



## bellbottom

I wrote some dreams and science fiction reasoning in some other forums, but you won't like it.

What i was saying that the byzantine empire if again state it claims on indian lands and teleport themselves back in time from the future into the present day world. Not in a scifi version but in militarist claims that they being the original born rulers of india, then they would bend the metals in their angst. And speak in unknown languages which even i cannot understand.


----------



## bellbottom

I just had a wonder dream!!! In which i was teleported into my childhood memories of school days. But the dream underlying meaning was something else. That there was once built a magnificient palace which stood somewhere in nagpur in india. This palace i looked from the inside seemed just like the palace depicted in song "jeunge rommer" meaning romanesque architecture.

online photo sharing
The palace some corridors were built of wooden balcony as is the old time world buildings. And inside were white marble like walls and steps....surrounded by lush greenery...and cool atmosphere. Don't know to whom roman white king queen this palace belonged to or for whom it was built. King Julius caesar's roman army had built it in 1500 a.d. Julius caesar who perhaps himself a teutonic knight lineage who might used to wear the red woollen cape. 
The palace then was perhaps shaded in times, brought down or lost in time space somewhere. It seemed to me that it was unendingly bigger in area. More than twice as big as palaces seen in present day india.
So in india most of the palaces are infact romanesque only which later came under east india company in 1650 a.d. But just that later on their architecture was altered to seem indianized.

I forgot to tell you that the king of that palace also had a rolls royce car vintage and it was like seeing an old movie wherein palaces are shown. 
So my guesses are that in 1680s even there was a jet liner with huge turbo prop engines at an airfield. And it used to pick up some altitude and from above it looked very nice greenery. The old india from above looks very serene. Then it landed far away at some airstrip of bombay. Then reasoning that at that time there must have been dictatorship in india. But many indians think tank head and craftsmanship must have been coming of the ages were made to work in metal workshops making armoured tanks, airplanes engines and vintage cars....(since 1700).
So india back then though rural but under monarchy of romans might look wonderfuly well modern in a sense. Then when the turnaround of the modern century came in 1700 clock struck, so the world leaders decided on re-writing the history of modern day world again. So they all burnt down their ancestors books and knowledge also. And re-wrote it again that airplanes, cars and armoured tanks were invented developed in the later half of twentieth century. And all the world coming of the ages also blindly agreed that it should be adopted as the truth.


----------



## bellbottom

So i see in my memories that many sikhs at that time were working in 1700 a.d. as armoured tank wrenchmen. Years of slavery of working as in labour camp. They later in the 1800 a.d. had got respite when they were relieved from their duties. Later on in the years of freedom their coming generations became free of work. 
In those years the lower commanders were of anglo-german under whose supervisions the indian sikh regiments used to operate. So the first question put forth in those time were not concerned for any job or education like in modern times. But were like how many regiments years you defended and how many kills? 
There were also some aviators in anglo-german officers. There some devised a small single engine turbo prop plane. It had many a wire insulated mesh work on its turbo jet rotor. And doors of the plane were like car. So once started the engine accelerated quickly to gain momentum and flight pull. Such as on short runway too the plane could took off easily. Then after hovering a distance it again landed and there was a certain wire choke pull. Whereby the rotor turbo engine got switched off. And the plane glided to a halt at a standstill on a shorter runway.
So the turnaround of the 1700 a.d. was like a time lapse, when everyone brain just forgot what happened in their pasts and history was edited or even erased supernaturally.
Then i guess if this is all true, then there must be motion picture cameras in 1890s and still picture cameras in 1680s. There might be many a moments of captured truths of white monarchy, which films and pictures somehow got vanished in thin air. And paintings memories of some 14th century were placed in place of it. Also i think some populations also got vanished in 1700 a.d. without wars!!


----------



## bellbottom

hasu vest that sides formation
single i shall lead this one
Nine a nonsense luft balloons
if even they reached towards sun
then suflige that i carz i missed
single i shall finished this one
nine a nonsense luft balloons
thats the one that lowarz counts?

nine a nonsense luft balloons
even they wicked at nearing sun
manst they upam asked them why?
home enstrict argued i will bring them back
fliga stuff that enter here
allowed to get to mansu where thus
buy one dot that howards again
thus that nine a nonsense luft balloons

nine a nonsense doesn't this fliga?
err der where also fliga?
hilton here to kapt. kirk
sky pan nose is just fireworks?
not just harm does to the craft
fliga en dis line en dus macht
by dis time it would hover to the sun!!!
nine a nonsense its just luft balloons!!!

nine a nonsense fligt minister?
strike en endun ban der canister
hilton ves just slower a lot
bitter endun auf those fatter bitten?
even klign fightn macht
mann mein hai toh dus koh dal
thus a sign my zua kom
fligt nine a nonsense luft balloons
nine a nonsense luft balloons

nine a nonsense shall a klign
lest a seems a kind of plichts league
klignz minister giffs shmere
und dus a kindz auf dozen another flign
height dus climb shmile kundezn
zelde en welt and terminate leaguen
happens just luft belong flunden
then condition
blessing fleegn

Meaning-
This song is of the first aviators of germany, france and poland. In the early days the wire insulated mesh turbo rotor engine plane wings were developed of the first reich 1680s. Going to the runway was like buying a raffle ticket for children. But it was a practise run as 99 balloons were klinging in the sky air. And the aviator checked its gun pod clinged to shoot down the balloons in the air way. Thus checking they did not touched the sun at the 99th and burnout. Then came the time for drop bombs run practice, checked the downcast target sign glass pod. And dropped canisters on the go. Now the aviator comes down and thinks how he impressed his ministers. And would like to fly another ten planes. Thus get to so much altitude that touch the sky. Thus complete the objective of terminating league. And had blessing air fleet.


----------



## bellbottom

I had a dream yesterday, that some occult spirit told me how india was must had been in years before around 1400 a.d. !!! In that dream i was travelling in a old steam engine locomotive meter guage slow moving train. I looked outside the train window and india of the old times was all barren flat land with hardly any trees, nor any houses, nothing at all. Then there comes an old platform which seems that only white cemented raised portion is left of once station. It seemed that train was travelling in near barren flat lands of punjab or maybe delhi or maybe rajasthan....!!! Then i looked outside and a very huge fort is seen of the world pertaining to the romans age castle age. It was a white colored fort with the front walls like made up of strong hard rocks....!!! And the fort structure was like weirdly created entrance like fortification with enemies battles. I had a cartoon drawing book author indian who made funny impressions. I earlier thought it was fake but many cartoons of roman age are still correct as if they really were forts with big walls...soldiers running with ram head wooden pillar...soldiers with huge rectangle shields and making a rectangle formation with spears, then big wooden door entrance...and from the top the ruler the white byzantine king of that times used to overview the battle.
I also saw the image of the byzantine christians that is seen behind the concert recordings of johannes holzel...same image is carved in stone block high on the walls away from the front side of the fort castle...

free image uploader
That makes me to think that first christians were never from jerusalem israel as is said in books. But first true christians came from austria and bulgaria.
So in the 1400 a.d. things were out of shape and science was not even there. But still i find worst made steam engines, leverage driven four wheel vehicles and auto machine guns.
Then as the fort castle went passed by i looked outside from the other side of the train. And i saw a huge basti, indian poor town inhabitants who were under the byzantine white king. There was a hindu mandir and many flags trishul were there which are still seen in modern day india too.
So as is written in indian history books that many wars were fought between english races and indian states seems fake to me. As the then kingdom of india basti looked towards the white byzantine king and his wife as governor rajah and governess of india.
The real wars were between byzantine christians of that times order versus other white race countries advanced in machinery (LOL) like they came in on horses, wearing shields and chariots. And draw battle lines some kilometers away with cannons, guns and auto machine guns mounted leverage driven vehicles.
On the above the fort many byzantine soldiers aimed their muskets like guns and cannons. And battle lasted for many hours, till the horse cavalry minister and the king himself came to fight the enemies. Till the enemies ran away leaving their leverage cannons and machine guns. Funny the boulder rocks of the fort weren't even had a scratch with the cannon shells and machine guns. 
At that times, as i saw in the dream, muslims arabs weren't there in india. They were like nomadic races moving here and there, seeking spiritualism and experts in hypnotism. Then after the white war was over, many muslims came to see the guns, leverage machine gun and cannons and they themselves mounted over it. So overseeing was a tribal leader of the basti of india who then attacked the muslims. So there was a small war.
Notable thing was the enemy side who came from some time portal to fight the byzantine castle king, were so madly deeply brainy in mechanics machinery that all the time years they spent in just creating things like machine guns, leverage vehicles and cannons.
When the second small war was over too. There was peace, the byzantine king and his mistress went away to their home country. So the caretaker of the huge byzantine castle work was given to a fat rajasthani bai servant head who took care of the castle interior palace...which is still continued trait even seen in modern day indian palaces.
Then on a sunny day the rajah and his mistress again returned to the fort castle. They then took to a ride outside the castle on a steam propelled open four wheel car.
The then india of that time 1400 a.d. culture, body language, mindset was same as that of the modern day times. Little changes in modern day. Like ghunghat veil for women....etc.etc. Just that at that it was taught in old india that all races, caste, creed, color were different to one another. Like punjabis were different to bengalis were different to madrasis were different to beharis were different to gujaratis were different to marathis...And were not allowed to touch or intermix one another communities. As the white byzantine races differentiated indians under skin colors. 
They said that white skin is of various textures and only similar skin were of same bloodlines...and rendered indians as under dark skin races.
Funny that sikhs at that time were non-violent race as depicted in my dream, they later took to arms.


----------



## bellbottom

upload gifs


post image online


screenshot software

The taj palace i now came to know its not just french palace but its architecture is a combination of byzantine art pertaining to christians of bulgarian and austrian times orthodox churches. So india some time back must have been the pinnacle of christianity religion.


----------



## Belowpar

bellbottom said:


> The taj palace i now came to know its not just french palace but its architecture is a combination of byzantine art pertaining to christians of bulgarian and austrian times orthodox churches. So india some time back must have been the pinnacle of christianity religion.


No idea what this thread is about but the Hotel is not that old. It is very beautiful though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Taj_Mahal_Palace_Hotel


----------



## bellbottom

hosting images


screencast

No the history written is mostly of when whites colonies had left india in 1900. The taj palace tower might had been built the new building in 1940s. But the main palace might be known with some other name like Bombay byzantine orthodox church built in perhaps in years pertaining victorian ages 1690s( but interiors are like palace). Studying the pictures seems that bombay in 1850s was a princely state with many a trees serene as seen in victorian palace pictures. Or coming of the ages from different time lapse facade as if memories historian movies were just mere imaginations? or no?


----------



## Belowpar

Still absolutely no idea what you are on about.

I think the second picture is the Railway station? It is also very beautiful. They are both great examples of Vitorian Architecture from the days of the Raj. Queen Victoria's reign was (from memory) 1837-1901. 

And thats it from me.


----------



## bellbottom

The Queen of Echanapur

as the air swept the clock struck the nigh
at 11 as the president clicked earn as in einhart
that happens as the hall'er 
as the wicked ein hapse auf the spiel
the deeper with the gin
the flig gun here we have
the christ reich troupe we care
thus stronger in the rann
the devil in the bile
here we servicing the lobe
as we recreanictch the bubai
zing meller'
zint ez ever
the frau
is tha the zaug
nerumberg zentraisan
sin fell end that
dorecter sinth e' zau
bach en deny
bech bech bur

kent en zau of echanapur
on drakes too much of am bamu
these cuts auf thy kazakhistan
behest of the mast auf kroegerlan

moment auf the must in spill lun ke ways
bitter stonestark steurm of the lark
the rest if they have broken
in du part ways
invite them to the leader system
in spite of the garb
mindst if thy certain
sterm of the height
room for stent
indivise of the identity
they storm du perfection
to anarchy
then the savare'
the reich's freghn
to entrise height
to entargn
to entrot 
shall high to be kargn
livin to be grammar
ven ze'

kent en zau of echanapur
on bricks too much of am bamu
the first gifts of khas
comes undershots of fish elas'

as the air swept the clock struck the nigh
as i told myself this blood dis' knife
let just finish this tis' nigh





This movie is the depiction of how india was in 1610s under german byzantine occupation.
This story i watched the movie seems when red fort and taj mahal were still to be constructed. 
And india under a soveriegn king under ministers of hindus, sardar, muslim, bhaiyas, rajasthanis, madrasi ..!!! With hindu priests.
And some german english women under the influence of hindu religion!!! So some lineage white women in europe are of hindu lineage?
In the last stages of this movie, a person similar to adolf hitler also enters the scene as the architecture of some city construction perhaps bombay?
Funny that indian locals were inept in speaking and understanding of german language of that age!!
If i were that mr pagare in hunters' dress and moniks german were that german queen in this movie story tell tale....then i am so sorry to feel the end of this movie.


----------



## bellbottom

This song is of then indian origin.


----------



## bellbottom

uploading images

I searched on the internet that are there any oil paintings of victoria terminus bombay palace. But it seems that in 1800 itself the railway station was built. But don't know the trains leaving to where they went? 
As there were motion picture cameras in 1850s and cameras too.


image hosting free


image upload no size limit

Perhaps there was a golden era day, when the port behind the victoria terminus palace a wooden royal ship titanic came in 1560s!! And there was a royal guard horsemen salute. And a horse buggy which took the king queen to the palace doorsteps!!!


----------



## Wood

Are U Jimmy rey?


----------



## Morimur

Wood said:


> Are U Jimmy rey?


I think 'Mr. Gone' would be a better nickname.


----------



## Couac Addict

bellbottom said:


> uploading images
> 
> I searched on the internet that are there any oil paintings of victoria terminus bombay palace. But it seems that in 1800 itself the railway station was built. But don't know the trains leaving to where they went?
> As there were motion picture cameras in 1850s and cameras too.
> 
> 
> image hosting free
> 
> 
> image upload no size limit
> 
> Perhaps there was a golden era day, when the port behind the victoria terminus palace a wooden royal ship titanic came in 1560s!! And there was a royal guard horsemen salute. And a horse buggy which took the king queen to the palace doorsteps!!!


Sure, you could certainly wait for the train in 1560 but expect delays.


----------



## bellbottom

I yesterday went accompanying my mom to a market in bombay rural place, its actually a ladies market where my mother wanted to do some shopping vegetables etc. There i imagined playing the role of mr harold berger like as in movie die Königin von Eschnapur. And i see that india seems just as in the movie german theatre depiction...it hasn't changed since 14th century. ( what people were saying modernisation, westernization...)

image upload with preview

I like this dress a lot, indian khakiwear hunterman...with baggy loosening at the thighs, light brown gumboots and a luger tucked in the side. 
I think such men once drived commanded a small army of foot soldiers like you might had seen the movie..."the mummy"? Wherein the footsoldiers wear cloth around their caps as there is so much heat in the dessert.
The commander then climbs on to a huge tank that is two floors high in height and has a small cannon like minigun not as big as is nowdays seen in armoured tanks like t-90s. So its actually very fun like driving standing in that tank and accompanying footsoldiers walking with it like a movie seen. The moving track belt on the wheels of metal.




So the song is meant for this depiction only i guess.





I asked the tank driver kindly drive please.
Now that black colored tank won't come again? If i want to climb on top of it and lead it?
How die konig won echanapur?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Splendid, Bellbottom, you're on top form today, though pithier than usual. Toodle-pip.


----------



## Morimur

Who needs narcotics when one can simply log onto TC and read bellbottom's posts.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^ There's an idea for a hallucinatory, time, reality and mind bending novel somewhere in Bellbottom's TC 'journals', I think. Like a cross between David Mitchell and Salman Rushdie, on peyote.


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^^^ There's an idea for a hallucinatory, time, reality and mind bending novel somewhere in Bellbottom's TC 'journals', I think. Like a cross between David Mitchell and Salman Rushdie, on peyote.


You could write text books from this material and become famous in your field TV.


----------



## Couac Addict

...but he still has the greatest youtube channel in the world


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Bellbottom, you are clearly a genial fellow who doesn't seem to mind being ribbed too much, and your threads are entertaining, but why do you choose to post your material in a classical music forum? I'm curious!


----------



## Morimur

Couac Addict said:


> ...but he still has the greatest youtube channel in the world


My mind has been officially blown. However, I think this guy is even zanier...


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Bellbottom, you are clearly a genial fellow who doesn't seem to mind being ribbed too much, and your threads are entertaining, but why do you choose to post your material in a classical music forum? I'm curious!


Crikey, you've taken my post seriously!


----------



## bellbottom

what what what...mine is the greatest youtube channel in the world!!! Thnx.

Wish i had more better melodious voice and ability to write my own love songs as well as composition.


----------



## Wood

bellbottom said:


> what what what...mine is the greatest youtube channel in the world!!! Thnx.
> 
> Wish i had more better melodious voice and ability to write my own love songs as well as composition.


Good for you Bellbottom, Keep those videos coming. What happened to 'R U Johnny Rey'? It seems to have disappeared from YT.
.


----------



## Couac Addict

TurnaboutVox said:


> your threads are entertaining, but why do you choose to post your material in a classical music forum? I'm curious!


Crisis averted.


----------



## bellbottom

what crisis averted?


----------



## Wood

Your credentials were being challenged.


----------



## bellbottom

uploading pictures

Have you visited this place...."hanging gardens of bombay"? 
This seems like as if a historical place for old medieval castle age. Like as if there must have a been an old castle over the top of the hill. And it must be of some heirarchy duke duchess. There had been perhaps castle age wars too.
Like if you might had seen the movie- "snowhite and the seven huntsmen".
And many knights, horses, turbuchets, swords, chest armour and crossbows were seen some date back to before 790 a.d.


free photo upload


free upload pictures

Thus the song... Rock me amadeus...
Rock me en to the top!!!
The Jeunge means roman war.....


----------



## bellbottom

This song words are like spanish, bombay christians english....like sung by some duke who lived in the hanging garden castle bombay.....and underneath beside the beach the war must have been taken place.
So deciphering the words...

Junge' Romer' ( roman war)
Junge'
Aneku miscta admire touch' ( when i had admired that touch perhaps a sword)
When kepno enzisch endashtat' ( that memories take me to)
Enzi p'no cantito ezus season of treason' etit' ( that long reminds thus how times of treason)
frau este' stagnon edut' eto ( that letter of bitter words)
Zte' dested' look' e'freud' ( to worst looks auf some feud)
ze' dra' hershday spe' still morning' ( when cherish times of the mornings battle)
ve spe' never esteen ( history create that never before seen)
raiste rise' neuvane'zen' ( when roads new horizons)
estuka' Constanzine' i love' ( and i remember duchess)
izane' sme' eszyo' ne' ( and new opportunity)
enzyo' n' ve' to' ( in this time around)
Spence' zyone' ve' kom ( and space times to come)

khilipa khilipa khilipa(2) ( the death horse carriage keeper)

unge romer' ( roman war)
dancin under' ( war begins)
este' unst' Non' ( till time ends)
edes vel' estrangen ( river of blood from swords)
en' eva' raiste' et' ( till even floored)

frau' unge romer' (in this roman war)
cantidi unde' nau' ( as the counts now)
antizisch nau'swagan' ( and cuts of the sword)
Unge' romer' (roman war)
denau' te' ungwi' svhi' (denounced someone opposition)
augustus' morga' ( and times high)
ermuilan nua pagare' (and new one came)
edmun' te ela chita' (at times of life flame death)
to yamu dvita dya chetya ( towards the soul goes by freed)
ermo kom esipha' ( and sits in the death carriage)
et mu gadre se' aloney' ( thus finds the carriage a way alone)
ema' gadri' sen' azo' ( and finds solace somehow)
rahste' stro' ze martino' ( find a drink martini )
herr ermuile' zan' ( her highness the great)
ez' ro uilane' bizhyoni kom ( what business did you come by?)
se ustre undo' enmony ke' ( just for some meeting sake?)

izane' sme' eszyo' kom
enzyo' n' ve' ke'
Spence' zyone' ve' ne'

khilipa khilipa khilipa

unge romer'(3)
ha, ha, ho
unge'

unge' romer' (roman war)
cantizi' on my mind' ( counts on my mind)
dinasti steund' est' euf' lov' ( dynasties found of love)
he nau de' ef kom ( hell on now of a time)
regnada esh' mank' est' ( of homely land country)
en moment' se might each time' ( each moment to call might)
an' est price istil divine' ( and life is still divine)
never stop isht olses (as this time lived forever)
rise n' fantastik voyage' ( rise to a fantastic voyage)

khilipa khilipa khilipa


----------

